# Neve a cotas baixas em Portugal



## tozequio (24 Dez 2006 às 18:09)

Que tal um tópico para tentarmos juntar informação sobre nevões a cotas baixas (digamos...abaixo de 300/400 metros) que ocorreram no nosso passado? 

Toda a informação que conseguirem arranjar (onde nevou, quando nevou, espessura da neve nos casos em que houve acumulação, situação atmosférica nessa altura, fotos, onde estavam nessa altura e como viveram a situação, etc) será bem-vinda. Penso que já era altura de criarmos um tópico deste género, recordar é viver


----------



## Iceberg (25 Dez 2006 às 10:42)

Excelente ideia, tozequio, vamos fazer deste tópico uma espécie de relato histórico das nevadas a cotas baixas em Portugal.

Vamos recorrer à nossa memória, vamos fazer buscas na Web, pesquisar notícias, consultar imprensa passada, e fazer uma compilação de dados sobre este tema tão interessante.

Quando tiver mais tempo, venho aqui dar a minha contribuição.


----------



## Fil (29 Dez 2006 às 01:41)

Eu gostava de contribuir mas infelizmente não tenho dados ou recortes de jornal excepto o evento de 29Jan2006. Eu só me interesso por estas coisas há menos de 2 anos...  Mas agora, qualquer evento extremo compro logo um jornal como recordação!

Se arranjar alguma coisa, eu meto aqui.


----------



## Ronaldo Coutinho (6 Jan 2007 às 12:38)

NO BRASIL AO NÍVEL DO MAR OU ATÉ 100 m JÁ TEVE NEVE NO INTERIOR DO LITORAL SUL DE SC EM 1984 COM ACUMULAÇÃO E EM 1955 EM CRICIÚMA A +-20 M E -28.40 SUL.

ENTRE 100 E 300 M JÁ NEVOU, COM ACUMULAÇÃO, EM 25/08/1984 EM SÃO BONIFÁCIO NA GRNADE FPOLIS, +- 30 KM DO MAR. NEVOU POR MAIS DE 4 HORAS.  MAIS É MUITO RARO ISTO ACONTECER, É UMA DUAS A CADA 50/100 ANOS! O NORMAL É NEVAR A PARTIR DOS 900/1000 M.


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 17:26)

Tenho uma vaga ideia que na altura em que se iniciou a gélida vaga de frio de Janeiro de 2003 terá ocorrido queda de neve no Minho, nomeademente em Braga e Guimarães. Se a memória não me atraiçoa terá mesmo chegado a acumular no Bom Jesus e no centro histórico de Guimarães. Pelas minhas contas isso teria ocorrido no final de tarde de quinta-feira 9 de Janeiro de 2003 (já que o dia 10 apresenta mínimas claramente obtidas com céu limpo ou poucas nuvens). Se alguém tivesse acesso a jornais do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2003 isso poderia ajudar, já que eu não consigo encontrar nada que na net que confirme este meu relato...

Penso que se poderia considerar este o último nevão a cotas baixas no Norte, e não o de 1993. 

Vamos lá a animar este tópico


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2007 às 18:27)

Pelo que sei e falei com o Grannevada em tempos, neve com acumulação na cidade de Braga nem a 3 de Feveiro 1994! A última vez que coalhou a neve foi no nosso querido, saudoso e distante Janeiro 1987, ou seja, por este andar vamos a caminho do 20º aniversário da último nevão a digno desse nome


----------



## Fil (6 Jan 2007 às 18:31)

Mas eu lembro-me perfeitamente de ver na TV nas notícias das 13h a nevar em Braga já perto do meio dia. Lembro-me que aqui não nevava e de comentar isso com a minha mãe, do tipo "foooogo tá a nevar em Braga e aqui nada!" 

Mas não me lembro em que data foi, mas acho que não foi em 2003, foi há mais tempo.


----------



## Minho (6 Jan 2007 às 18:37)

Fil disse:


> Mas eu lembro-me perfeitamente de ver na TV nas notícias das 13h a nevar em Braga já perto do meio dia. Lembro-me que aqui não nevava e de comentar isso com a minha mãe, do tipo "foooogo tá a nevar em Braga e aqui nada!"
> 
> Mas não me lembro em que data foi, mas acho que não foi em 2003, foi há mais tempo.



Nevar sem coalhar é mais do que possível que o tenha feito em 2003,  e em finais de 1996 assim como em 1994....


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jan 2007 às 18:57)

Eu lembro-me de um nevão em famalicão durante um jogo de futebol da 1ª divisão k começou ás 15 horas, não sei precisar o ano mas já lá vão talvez uns 15 anos... Nevou sem parar, não se via relva nenhuma...


----------



## tozequio (6 Jan 2007 às 19:08)

Sanxito disse:


> Eu lembro-me de um nevão em famalicão durante um jogo de futebol da 1ª divisão k começou ás 15 horas, não sei precisar o ano mas já lá vão talvez uns 15 anos... Nevou sem parar, não se via relva nenhuma...



Por acaso tenho uma recordação muito semelhante, de 93 ou 94 num jogo em Paços de Ferreira durante a tarde ter nevado, se calhar foi essa situação que disseste e eu é que confundi o local (confio mais na tua memória do que na minha quando tinha 5 ou 6 anos  )


----------



## Dan (6 Jan 2007 às 19:33)

Em Fevereiro de 1994 nevou, pelo menos, em cotas de 200-300m. Deve ter sido um episódio mais generalizado que este de 2006.


----------



## GranNevada (7 Jan 2007 às 19:26)

De facto , nevou aqui em Braga no dia 4 Fev. de 1994 , por volta das 14.30 h.
Só durou cerca de 6-7 minutos e não coalhou .


----------



## Iceberg (7 Jan 2007 às 23:41)

tozequio disse:


> Por acaso tenho uma recordação muito semelhante, de 93 ou 94 num jogo em Paços de Ferreira durante a tarde ter nevado, se calhar foi essa situação que disseste e eu é que confundi o local (confio mais na tua memória do que na minha quando tinha 5 ou 6 anos  )



Confirmo também este acontecimento, de facto, recordo-me perfeitamente, nessa altura ainda vivia no Porto, estava a ouvir a rádio e lembro-me de informarem que em Paços de Ferreira durante o jogo de futebol, começara a nevar. Pelos vistos, nessa tarde, segundo o GranNevada, também nevou em Braga ...


----------



## Seringador (8 Jan 2007 às 10:22)

GranNevada disse:


> De facto , nevou aqui em Braga no dia 4 Fev. de 1994 , por volta das 14.30 h.
> Só durou cerca de 6-7 minutos e não coalhou .



Sim é verdade e nessa manhã chegou a cair alguma e breve sleet no porto mas foi coisa que pouca gente reparou, tb pq foi muito breve mesmo.
Já agora Bom regresso


----------



## GranNevada (10 Jan 2007 às 16:01)

Bem , para completar , aqui ficam as nevadas em Braga de que eu tenho conhecimento , desde 1943  

1944 - 24 e 28 Fev.
1945 -  9 de Jan.
1946 - 19 e 24 Jan.
1947 - 30 de Jan.
1950 - 15 de Abr. - 5 , 9 , 27 , 29 e 30 de Dez.
1951 - 24 de Jan. - 5 e 10 de Fev.
1954 - 26 de Jan. - 7 de Fev.
1955 - 26 Fev.
1956 - 22 de Fev.
1958 - 12 de Abr.
1960 - 11 de Jan. - 9 e 10 de Fev.
1963 -  3 e 4 de Fev.
1967 - 10 de Jan.
1970 - 27 e 30 Dez.
1971 -  3 e 31 Jan.
1977 - 11 Jan.
1983 - 11 e 15 Fev.
1987 - 14 e 15 Jan.
1994 -  4 de Fev.

Ainda a salientar o dia 21 de Abril de 1995 . Não nevou em Braga , mas o Bom-Jesus (400 m.) e o Sameiro (550 m.) ficaram todos branquinhos .

Como podem ver , cada vez são mais espaçados os anos de neve . Benditos anos 40-50-60 !!!

E para terminar , como curiosidade , aparece uma Aurora Boreal registada no dia 22 Jan. 1957 e um tornado na R. S. Domingos e R. de S. Victor no dia 29 de Dez. de 1961 pelas 03.30 h. , tendo destruído muitos telhados e janelas .

Cumprimentos


----------



## Sanxito (10 Jan 2007 às 16:19)

Boas...
Eu tenho aki na minha casa a minha avó da parte do meu pai k vive na zona da serra da estrêla, mais precisamente nas Minas da Panasqueira, e ela recorda-se de anos com muita neve, conta k num ano do céu só veio neve, assim k apareciam nuvens nevava e nada de chuva, e num outro ano k ela não se lembra qual foi em k nevou no dia 9 de Junho... A memória já vai falhando, são quase 90 anos 
Bela pesquisa granNevada...


----------



## Weatherman (10 Jan 2007 às 16:21)

O ultimo grande nevão em vouzela foi a 3 de janeiro de 1997, já são 10 anos


----------



## Minho (10 Jan 2007 às 21:05)

Grande grannevada  

Eu não vos tinha dito que na cidade de Braga não coalha desde 1987


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2007 às 01:56)

Grande mês o de dezembro de 1950!  Só acho estranho é Braga ter somente um dia de neve em janeiro de 1945, quando Lisboa teve nesse mesmo mês 4 dias de neve. A década de 40 foi realmente espectacular para os amantes da neve, em Lisboa para além de 1945, também nevou em 1944 (no dia de natal! ) e 1947, nas terras mais altas do interior devem ter caido grandes nevões.

Por certo, fez no passado dia 8 dez anos desde o grande nevão de 1997. Nesse evento a cota não esteve própriamente baixa, mas lembro-me que nevou em Vila Real que está a menos de 500m. Para além do dia principal em que caiu o grosso do nevão durante a madrugada (a cotas mais altas), houve vários outros dias de neve durante o mês e ainda uns dias com mínimas baixíssimas.

O monstro de 990 hPa!





O articulo do jornal Terras da Beira referente a esse dia:

*A neve teima em não se ausentar da cidade mais alta. Esta terça-feira nevou praticamente em toda a região e espalhou o caos nas estradas. Desta vez, com temperaturas abaixo de zero, a situação agravou-se devido ao gelo. Um rigoroso inverno, à moda antiga, que começa a dar dores de cabeça às autoridades.

«Não fica por aqui». Tinha razão um dos mais antigos comerciantes da cidade da Guarda quando, na passada segunda-feira, comentava com o TB as suas previsões sobre o tempo para os dias seguintes. Com a voz da experiência, de quem vive na cidade mais alta há quase 70 anos, Júlio Espigado deu "um tiro certeiro" e até parece que adivinhava o que estava para vir. Menos de 24 horas depois, uma autêntica tempestade de neve assolou a Guarda e toda região, fazendo esquecer os nevões que, em menos de um mês, invadiram a cidade por duas vezes.
No dia 5 de Dezembro a Guarda acordara branca como nunca. Dizem os mais velhos que há mais de 20 anos não caía um nevão assim por estas bandas. Na altura foi o caos. A cidade esteve isolada, o IP5 transformou-se num verdadeiro pandemónio, as escolas fecharam, os serviços trabalharam parcialmente... Um transtorno inesperado que desencadeou um reboliço na vida quotidiana do distrito, deixando a zona urbana praticamente inactiva. Mesmo a estrutura montada pela Protecção Civil, organizada em conjunto com os bombeiros, GNR, PSP, Câmara da Guarda e Junta Autónoma de Estradas (JAE), teve que "medir forças" com a situação climatérica que, em determinados momentos, foi mais forte do que a própria massa humana.
Mal refeita do maior nevão das últimas duas décadas, a cidade volta a ficar completamente branca na madruga do passado dia 2 de Janeiro. Com o ano novo chegam também as baixas temperaturas - atingindo mesmo a escala negativa - em quase toda a região do interior. Da Guarda a Bragança, passando por Viseu, Vila Real, Marão, Lousã, Caramulo, e, claro, a Serra da Estrela, o panorama foi idêntico com um manto de neve, uniforme, que durante uma semana consecutiva causou os já habituais transtornos. As situações mais delicadas verificaram-se na Guarda e em Bragança, onde a formação de gelo manteve, intacta, a camada branca de mais de meio metro de altura nas duas cidades. Os problemas repetiram-se: Escolas com férias prolongadas, acessos interditos, comércio e serviços a meio gás. Enfim, uma situação que já não era nova.
O pior é que ninguém contava com mais uma "avalanche" de neve quando ainda se mantinham, um pouco por todo o interior, os vestígios do último nevão. Instalou-se, novamente, o caos. O distrito, particularmente a cidade da Guarda, acordou, na manhã desta terça-feira, com mais um intenso nevão. Um cenário igual em todo o interior, norte e centro, que em nada destuou do panorama europeu.

Do caos à normalidade

O dia amanheceu branco. A cidade estava praticamente deserta e os apelos, para que as pessoas deixassem as viaturas em casa, sucediam-se. As autoridades temiam o pior. Porque os perigos do piso escorregadio eram evidentes. Por isso, desde as primeiras horas da manhã de terça-feira que a prevenção da GNR e da Brigada de Trânsito levou ao encerramento de um significativo número de estradas do distrito. Ainda assim, aqui e ali, houve "chapa batida". A neve faz desta coisas: apanha os desprevenidos e vinga-se nos mais atrevidos. Por ser sempre assim é que as forças de segurança não se cansaram de aconselhar os automobilistas a ficarem em suas casas, à excepção dos transeuntes em veículos todo-o-tereno e, mesmo estes, não escaparam ao piso escorregadio junto ao cruzamento para o Bairro da Luz. Aconteceu com duas viaturas dos bombeiros da Guarda. Nada a fazer. Tanto mais que a corporação da Guarda teve que "deitar a mão" a tudo, acudindo a diversas circunstâncias como o «transporte de oxigénio para o hospital, de doentes, médicos, enfermeiros, enfim, de tudo um pouco», disse o comandante António Sequeira, lamentando, em declarações à "Antena 1", «a falta de equipamentos capazes, nomeadamente, por parte da polícia».
Simultâneamente, a JAE, a Câmara, e as forças de segurança, desencadearam uma exaustiva operação de emergência, à qual se manteve sempre atento o governador civil, Ferando Lopes. Não obstante, o trabalho desta estrutura «não foi fácil», particularmente para os 30 funcionários da JAE. Com a ajuda de cinco limpa-neves e cinco espalhadores de sal-gema, os trabalhadores, tiveram «dificuldades em remover a neve devido ao gelo se já se encontrava nas estradas», explicou o responsável máximo da JAE no distrito, Alexandre Quaresma. Apesar disso, a meio da tarde já se transitava no IP5, bem como em algumas das outras estradas do distrito, onde a circulação também esteve interrompida, causando os mesmos problemas. Os contratempos causados pela neve afectaram, igualmente, as zonas de Sabugal, Vilar Formoso, Pinhel, Trancoso e Aguiar da Beira, o mesmo sucedendo em localidades dos distritos visinhos.
À hora do fecho desta edição o trânsito voltava, lentamente, à normalidade, mas permaneciam os alertas das entidades responsáveis que mantinham de pé a operação desencadeada durante o dia. Na zona urbana da Guarda a situação mantinha-se mais complicada, devido à maior espessura do manto branco. Algumas artérias continuavam encerradas ao trânsito e já estava garantida a continuadade do encerramento das escolas. As aulas só não estiveram suspensas (terça-feira) na Escola Superior de Enfermagem, onde a maioria dos alunos e professores conseguiram chegar ao edifício, situado no recinto do antigo Sanatório.

Paula Pinto*

Eu estive 2 semanas sem ir às aulas. Infelizmente não tenho quaisquer fotos desse nevão. O mês seguinte, fevereiro de 1997, esteve muito acima da média.


----------



## tozequio (11 Jan 2007 às 12:57)

Bom registo Fil


----------



## dj_alex (11 Jan 2007 às 13:48)

Fil disse:


> Grande mês o de dezembro de 1950!  Só acho estranho é Braga ter somente um dia de neve em janeiro de 1945, quando Lisboa teve nesse mesmo mês 4 dias de neve. A década de 40 foi realmente espectacular para os amantes da neve, em Lisboa para além de 1945, também nevou em 1944 (no dia de natal! ) e 1947, nas terras mais altas do interior devem ter caido grandes nevões.
> 
> Por certo, fez no passado dia 8 dez anos desde o grande nevão de 1997. Nesse evento a cota não esteve própriamente baixa, mas lembro-me que nevou em Vila Real que está a menos de 500m. Para além do dia principal em que caiu o grosso do nevão durante a madrugada (a cotas mais altas), houve vários outros dias de neve durante o mês e ainda uns dias com mínimas baixíssimas.
> 
> ...



O artigo de jornal e de que dia FIL??


----------



## Fil (11 Jan 2007 às 23:35)

dj_alex disse:


> O artigo de jornal e de que dia FIL??



É do dia 9, esqueci-me de deixar o link:

http://www.freipedro.pt/tb/090197/guarda9.htm


----------



## dj_alex (12 Jan 2007 às 11:20)

Fil disse:


> É do dia 9, esqueci-me de deixar o link:
> 
> http://www.freipedro.pt/tb/090197/guarda9.htm



Obrigado


----------



## Vince (27 Jan 2007 às 18:23)

Neve a cotas baixas, penso que o exemplo mais notável foi o da costa algarvia em Fevereiro de 1954, mesmo em locais como Tavira e Vila Real de Santo António .

Fiz umas pesquisas na Net, e encontrei estes textos dos Blogues Lembrar Tavira e A Defesa de Faro




> *Neve cobriu Tavira em 1954*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *FARO - AO LONGE A NEVE NOS MONTES*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 18:50)

Excelente Vince!  E impressionante as acumulações de neve alcançadas, eram outros tempos!   No dito blog ainda existem mais duas fotos de Faro com neve:











Se os antigos moradores de Faro vissem a sua cidade no seu estado actual morriam de susto  

Tenho aqui também uma foto de Alvito (Beja) datada de 3/02/1954:





E estas de Sintra também de Fevereiro de 1954:


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 19:07)

Também do nevão de fevereiro de 1954, duas fotos da cidade algarvia de Olhão:










Fonte


----------



## Fil (27 Jan 2007 às 19:11)

Agora uma foto de Coimbra do nevão que caiu em fevereiro de 1983 em boa parte do país:





Ocorreu com esta situação sinóptica:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Jan 2007 às 19:23)

Em Braga, desde 1987 que não neva a sério! Há quem diga que todos os anos no Sameiro cai neve, mesmo sem acumular, mas não sei se é verdade ou boato.

Aqui nos Açores, a ultima vez que caíu neve foi nos anos 80. Sei que há noticias sobre isso nos jornais locais. Quando tiver algum tempo ei-de pesquisar.


----------



## dj_alex (27 Jan 2007 às 23:51)

grande trabalho de pesquisa


----------



## GranNevada (27 Jan 2007 às 23:52)

Fabulosos dados e fotos , FIL e VINCE  

Miguel : em Braga , no Sameiro , não cai neve todos os anos , mas ano sim , ano não , cai . Claro que cai sem coalhar - apenas um aguaceiro ou dois .
Não é assim tão raro como isso . Por vezes até neva em 2 ou 3 anos seguidos . Também é preciso ver que o Sameiro está a cerca de 560 ou 570 metros de altitude ...
Quem mo confirma é um amigo que tenho e que trabalha lá no posto da GNR .

Abraço


----------



## Minho (28 Jan 2007 às 00:19)

Lindas as fotos.... 
Mas a foto de Coimbra faz-me lembrar essa fotos de que se vêm no meteored de cidades como Vitoria, Burgos, etc... Custa imaginar Coimbra assim, quem diria tanta neve   Em Braga deve ter sido realmente impressionante


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (28 Jan 2007 às 15:42)

Olá amigos! Pelos vistos encontrei mais pessoal que tal como eu adora meteorologia, ainda não entendo bem isto por isso deixo o meu msn para me darem dicas do modo como este forum funciona...
Chamo-me Marcio e sou de Chaves, infelizmente já ha alguns anos que a neve não chega à minha cidade, neva sempre nas freguesias da montanha mas ao vale é raro chegar, penso que ha uns 6 anos que Chaves não vê 1 floco d neve!
Quanto ao que se disigna por cotas baixas, penso que abaixo dos 800m pode-se considerar cota baixa pelo que vejo nos boletins da TV Espanhola que chega a minha casa! A minha aldeia fica a 700m e tem nevado todos os anos, uns mais outros menos, hoje nevou em Lisboa, aquela hora estava a dormir, por isso não pude ver o fenomeno, pelo menos em Sinta não vi neve alguma.
Deixo aqui o meu msn para poder falar e partilhar experiencias em tempo real: marciosantos21@hotmail.com...
Bem hajam todos.


----------



## tozequio (28 Jan 2007 às 16:35)

Bem-vindo Flaviense21, convido-te a fazeres a tua apresentação neste tópico http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=121&page=23


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 00:05)

Como é possível ter nevado em Braga com esta tempertura a 850hPa? Mais um mistério pelos vistos...


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 01:37)

Mais umas pesquisas na Net...

*Lisboa, 1954*

*Av. António Augusto de Aguiar:*













*Parque Eduardo VII*





*Rua Castilho:*





(retirado do Blogue Anagarú)


*Monsanto (Lisboa)*









(retirado do site da CM Lisboa)

*Alameda D. Afonso Henriques, 3 Fevereiro 1957*




(Autor: Rui Pires Leitão)


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Jan 2007 às 11:24)

No ano passado nevou aqui nos Açores na Ilha do Pico a cerca de 1000 metros de altitude, o que parece ser raro, pois a neve só cai lá no topo a 2300 metros. Será que devido á localização geografica do arquipélago, poderemos considerar que nevou a cota baixa?


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Jan 2007 às 11:44)

Vila Real Santo Antonio


Hora: 5:30

Data: 28 de Jan de 2007

Duração: 30minutos + - 

Temp: 2.3Cº

Estado: Aguaceiros Fortes acompanhados com neve

Vento: Leste moderado

Observaçao: Nao acumulou, poix havia bastante agua á mistura!! Só os pescadores é que viram devido a irem para o mar a essas horas


----------



## Seringador (29 Jan 2007 às 12:09)

Bons registos pessoal  

Último registo de neve aqui no Porto em 1987 foi com uma temperatura de 5ºC na manhã de 14 de Janeiro a 850 é a que o mapa mostra e já aqui postado várias vezes.
Uma situação, que pode ter influenciado, foi o facto de existir muita acumulação em espanha e o feedback de ar frio a ser injectado de leste com uma mistura de ar húmido instável que por momentos numa pequena linha onde o ar frio e ar quente se misturavam, semelhante a que vamos ter na próxima madrugada e como ´+e muito localizado poderá originar surpresas 

http://85.214.49.20/wz/pics/brack0.gif


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 12:28)

Novamente o famoso *11 de Fevereiro de 1983*

Pedrulha, Coimbra




Bairro do Loreto, Coimbra




Fotos de matarbustos

PS: Sobre este nevão, tenho visto muitas datas diferentes, há quem fale do dia 11, do dia 12, do dia 14, etc.

Eu acho que na zona centro foi no dia 11 de Fevereiro de 1983, e nesse dia fecharam as escolas. E acho que as confusões com as datas tem a ver com o facto de que no dia 14 ter voltado a nevar. Qual é a vossa opinião ?


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 12:30)

Seringador disse:


> Último registo de neve aqui no Porto em 1987 foi com uma temperatura de 5ºC na manhã de 14 de Janeiro a 850 é a que o mapa mostra e já aqui postado várias vezes.



E não haverá por aí alguma foto do Porto com neve ?


----------



## tozequio (29 Jan 2007 às 12:54)

Vince disse:


> E não haverá por aí alguma foto do Porto com neve ?



http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=207  

E já agora deixa-me aproveitar para te dar os parabéns pelas fantásticas fotos que tens colocado neste tópico


----------



## GranNevada (29 Jan 2007 às 13:29)

A neve do dia 9 de Dez. de 1950 aqui em Braga também é um mistério para mim   Parecem-me Isos muito altas , mas ... o símbolo aparece nos registos . Só se o observador confundiu neve com geada , ou coisa parecida , não sei ...
Em 1983 aqui em Braga não caíu nada que se parecesse com essas fotos de Coimbra . Foi muito menos , só esbranquiçou .


----------



## Vince (29 Jan 2007 às 13:58)

Lisboa 1945

*Aeroporto da Portela*




(Foto de Ferreira da Cunha, 1945, AFML - A6967)

*Campo Grande*




(Foto Ferreira da Cunha, 1945, AFML - A6961)

*Lisboa - ???*




(Foto de Judah Benoliel, 1945, AFML - A10040)

*Rua Alferes Malheiro, actual avenida do Brasil*




(foto de Ferreira da Cunha, 1945, AFML - A6964)

*Parque Eduardo VII*




(Foto de Amadeu Ferrari, 1945, AFML - B083730)

*Lisboa - ???*




(Foto de Ferreira da Cunha, 1945, AFML - A6945)


----------



## dj_alex (29 Jan 2007 às 14:06)

Este topic está a ficar um espanto   

Grande album que já temos por aqui....


----------



## Minho (29 Jan 2007 às 20:20)

Que recolha espectacular  
Vince


----------



## GranNevada (29 Jan 2007 às 23:28)

GRANDES FOTOS     

Estou perfeitamente "aparvalhado" com a quantidade de neve em Janeiro de 1945 . Bem sei que nevou em quatro dias , mas mesmo assim ...
Tenho de ir à Biblioteca Municipal e ver os jornais da época para ver o que se passou aqui em Braga .

Abraços


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2007 às 02:43)

Belas fotos as de Lisboa  

Queria só lembrar que também existe outro tópico com fotos antigas de neve em Lisboa:

http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=47



GranNevada disse:


> GRANDES FOTOS
> 
> Estou perfeitamente "aparvalhado" com a quantidade de neve em Janeiro de 1945 . Bem sei que nevou em quatro dias , mas mesmo assim ...
> Tenho de ir à Biblioteca Municipal e ver os jornais da época para ver o que se passou aqui em Braga .
> ...



Se fores, vê também o que se passou no resto do país!

Já agora, mais uma foto de Lisboa em 1954 ainda não postada:







Campo Grande


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 09:49)

Fil disse:


> Belas fotos as de Lisboa
> Queria só lembrar que também existe outro tópico com fotos antigas de neve em Lisboa:
> http://www.meteopt.com/showthread.php?t=47



Sorry, não tinha reparado.


----------



## Vince (30 Jan 2007 às 09:58)

Neste site espanhol podem encontrar muita informação (cartas, imagens satélite, notícias, etc) sobre alguns destes eventos (45,47,54,83,87,etc...). 

http://www.asturmet.com/historia.php


----------



## vrsa (22 Jan 2008 às 15:49)

Nos anos 50 também nevou em Vila Nova de Cacela abaixo o blog com as fotos http://iberfoto.blogspot.com/2006/06/neve-em-vila-nova-de-cacela-anos-50.html


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2008 às 22:04)

Aqui, nesta zona do Alentejo (Vila Viçosa / Alandroal, ou seja, com cerca de 300/350 metros de altitude), desde 1975 ocorreram nevões em 1983 (sexta-feira antes do Carnaval, a partir das 9h30/10h00 até à hora do almoço) e depois no início de 1987 (durante a madrugada e o início da manhã de um Domingo). Depois, só em 2006.


----------



## olheiro (24 Jan 2008 às 20:07)

*Re: Um pedido de desculpa aos colegas do Fórum*



Gerofil disse:


> Aqui, nesta zona do Alentejo (Vila Viçosa / Alandroal, ou seja, com cerca de 300/350 metros de altitude), desde 1975 ocorreram nevões em 1983 (sexta-feira antes do Carnaval, a partir das 9h30/10h00 até à hora do almoço) e depois no início de 1987 (durante a madrugada e o início da manhã de um Domingo). Depois, só em 2006.





A este propósito hás dias enviei um "post" para o Fórum onde recordava os dois fortes nevões de Fevereiro de 1983 que durante algum tempo pintaram de branco Portugal um pouco por todo o lado, tendo referido, por lapso de memória, que os mesmos teriam ocorrido em Fevereiro de 1982. Peço desculpa pela "branca", certamente já consequência da idade...


----------



## nimboestrato (25 Jan 2008 às 01:01)

Boas Noites.
10 a 15 de Fevereiro de 1983 foi de facto uma Senhora entrada fria cá pelo Continente.Acabei de colocar um post no tópico "Neve no Porto" em que faço referência a tal.Depois ,com os relatos que por aqui lêmos,sabemos  um pouco por todo o país da ocorrência de  neve e em vários dias (dentro desses 5 ). Teremos que recuar ao tão famigerado fev,1956 ,ano do nevão em Lisboa,( talvez aquelas fotos de Cacela sejam dessa altura ) para encontrar entrada fria assim.
27 anos de diferença.
Quer dizer e feitas as contas que em 2010 vamos ter uma Grande.
Já falta pouco para se ver neve de V.N.Cacela  ao Porto.
É daqui a dois Invernos.


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2008 às 01:34)

Contrariamente ao que disse no tópico "Formação de Neve, Cálculo Cota e Temperaturas" que tinha nevado em Tomar no dia 29/01/2006 com uma temperatura de +3ºC, venho agora reparar esse erro (sorry  ).

Não sei se lembram, mas nos dias seguintes a esse episódio, o site do IM, promovia uma participação de todos os cibernautas, que enviassem fotos desse episódio para eles, ao qual, eu METEOLOUCO, aderi sem pensar duas vezes...   

Aqui deixo parte do texto que enviei para o site do IM:

_"A queda de neve em Tomar começou pelas 09:55 acompanhada de chuva, pelas 10:05 deixou de chover e passou unicamente a nevar, tendo a maior precipitação de neve ocorrido entre as 10:10 e as 10:50, o fim da precipitação de neve terá ocorrido cerca das 11:30/11:45.
A temperatura do ar no início (09:55) da queda de neve era cerca de +1ºC, tendo descido para +0,5ºC uma hora mais tarde (), por fim, cerca das 13:00 a temperatura era de +2,5ºC. Notem que a medição da temperatura foi feita com um termómetro de exterior em local semi-abrigado (varanda)." _

Juntamente com a descrição deste episódio anexei 4 fotos e um vídeo que vou colocar aqui este fim-de-semana! 

Nota: a altura média de Tomar é de apenas 60 metros!


----------



## vitamos (25 Jan 2008 às 09:34)

Thomar disse:


> Nota: a altura média de Tomar é de apenas 60 metros!



Só um aparte... embora Tomar esteja a baixa altitude, sempre  a conheci com uma cidade muito fria... Um microclima curioso... lembro-me de ir em viagem para a Sertã de Lisboa (quando ainda não havia IC3... e ver aquele termómetro á entrada da cidade a indicar 0 ou 1ºC muitas vezes... quando as minímas à volta eram superiores. Já andei pela cidade uma vez ás 6 da manhã e era meeeeeeeeesmo frio...


----------



## Thomar (25 Jan 2008 às 20:45)

vitamos disse:


> Só um aparte... embora Tomar esteja a baixa altitude, sempre  a conheci com uma cidade muito fria... Um microclima curioso... lembro-me de ir em viagem para a Sertã de Lisboa (quando ainda não havia IC3... e ver aquele termómetro á entrada da cidade a indicar 0 ou 1ºC muitas vezes... quando as minímas à volta eram superiores. Já andei pela cidade uma vez ás 6 da manhã e era meeeeeeeeesmo frio...



Olá! 
De facto é verdade que Tomar é uma cidade muito fria.
Isto acontece principalmente em fenómenos de inversão térmica (além de estar num vale e protegido pelas serras de Aire e Candeiros, ainda é influenciado pelo rio Nabão e pela albufeira de Castelo de Bode), onde poderás constatar nos relatórios mensais do IM, como o de Novembro de 2007, naquele episódio dos dias 17 e 18 (-5,8ºC ). No entanto no que diz respeito à queda de neve, é muito raro, só em "casos nacionais " como o de 1954, Fevereiro de 1983 e Janeiro de 2006.


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2008 às 10:10)

Thomar disse:


> Juntamente com a descrição deste episódio anexei 4 fotos e um vídeo que vou colocar aqui este fim-de-semana!



E aqui estão as fotos que eu prometi!  (O vídeo vem mais tarde)
As fotos estão por ordem cronológica a primeira foi ás 10H10m e a última ás 10H55m.



 

 




 



Infelizmente  nesse dia só tirei essas fotos, porque estava sem bateria  na máquina e o carregador estava em Lisboa  !...


----------



## Thomar (26 Jan 2008 às 11:51)

Thomar disse:


> (O vídeo vem mais tarde)



E aqui está o mini-vídeo  desse evento.
Este vídeo foi feito no início do evento. Desculpe-me a qualidade e duração do vídeo, mas foi feito com a minha máquina fotográfica compacta e a tremideira é que eu estava de pijama   e estavam praticamente 0ºC!!!
[ame="http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x465fl_tomar1015_tech"]Video Tomar1015 - Neve, 29/01/2006, Tomar - Dailymotion Share Your Videos@@AMEPARAM@@value=&quot;http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x465fl&quot;@@AMEPARAM@@http://www.dailymotion.com/swf/x465fl[/ame]


----------



## MSantos (26 Jan 2008 às 17:44)

Mais um excelente testemunho deste dia memorável...Parabéns pelas fotos e vídeo Thomar


----------



## vitamos (28 Jan 2008 às 10:44)

Aiiiiiii (suspiro prolongado....) queremos mais, muito mais neve em Portugal!


----------



## nimboestrato (28 Jan 2008 às 13:15)

Já vai fazer 2 anos.29 de Janeiro.Acordei bem cedo nesse domingo na expectativa de ver alguma neve,por aqui.Se não fosse mesmo,mesmo da minha varanda, fazer uns poucos de Kms,não muitos, porque a previsão apontava para queda de neve a 400, 500 metros.Vim à varanda e desilusão das desilusões: o céu estava carregado mas era tudo cirroestratos densos,
logo a precipitação estava fora de questão embora a temperatura rondasse 
os 0,5 , 1º.Fui ver a animação do Eumetsat ao P.C e toda a possibilidade
de precipitações estava centrada no centro,sul.Mas nunca pensei que esse dia ía ser notícia pela abundante queda de neve em Lisboa,quase todo o Alentejo e até mesmo no Algarve .
Há dias assim.É pena serem cada vez mais raros.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 13:57)

nimboestrato disse:


> Já vai fazer 2 anos.29 de Janeiro.Acordei bem cedo nesse domingo na expectativa de ver alguma neve,por aqui.Se não fosse mesmo,mesmo da minha varanda, fazer uns poucos de Kms,não muitos, porque a previsão apontava para queda de neve a 400, 500 metros.Vim à varanda e desilusão das desilusões: o céu estava carregado mas era tudo cirroestratos densos,
> logo a precipitação estava fora de questão embora a temperatura rondasse
> os 0,5 , 1º.Fui ver a animação do Eumetsat ao P.C e toda a possibilidade
> de precipitações estava centrada no centro,sul.Mas nunca pensei que esse dia ía ser notícia pela abundante queda de neve em Lisboa,quase todo o Alentejo e até mesmo no Algarve .
> Há dias assim.É pena serem cada vez mais raros.


belos tempos  é pena não se repetir este ano


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 18:51)

spiritmind disse:


> belos tempos  é pena não se repetir este ano



Quem disse ?


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 18:52)

Nuno disse:


> Quem disse ?



não estejas tão crente disso  mas nunca se sabe


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 19:05)

spiritmind disse:


> não estejas tão crente disso  mas nunca se sabe



Se nao houve esperança vamos ficar de boca calada e esperar pelo o verao é isso ? tejamos um pouco de bom senso e acerditeremos sempre ate ao final se nao isto nao tem piada nenhuma. Niguem aqui nem em outro lugar do mundo pode me dizer o contrario niguem adivinha.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 19:11)

Nuno disse:


> Se nao houve esperança vamos ficar de boca calada e esperar pelo o verao é isso ? tejamos um pouco de bom senso e acerditeremos sempre ate ao final se nao isto nao tem piada nenhuma. Niguem aqui nem em outro lugar do mundo pode me dizer o contrario niguem adivinha.



isto não e uma questão de bom ou mau senso e uma questão de uma ciência que se chama meteorologia, de latitudes geográficas, de circulações atmosféricas pois são muitas variáveis que influenciam o que nos chamamos tempo  quem me dera que tivesses razão mas neste momento não vejo nada para que isso aconteça portanto digo que dificilmente irás ter neve ai em setubal


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 19:16)

spiritmind disse:


> isto não e uma questão de bom ou mau senso e uma questão de uma ciência que se chama meteorologia, de latitudes geográficas, de circulações atmosféricas pois são muitas variáveis que influenciam o que nos chamamos tempo  quem me dera que tivesses razão mas neste momento não vejo nada para que isso aconteça portanto digo que dificilmente irás ter neve ai em setubal



Portanto eu nunca disse que ia nevar em Setúbal! oh disse? Secalhar nunca me o viste dizer, difilçil? é sim senhora e muito. Impossível? Nao senhora. Sim é um questao de bom senso, os actuais modelos e previsões apontam para algum no qual eu considero algo de bom, no teu ponto de vista n o axas, mas isso sao pontos de viste diferentes. Neve ? oh gelO? Podes ter uma iso -10 e n nevar pq n ah chuva, mas ah gelo ! Para mim é bom senso pois acho que devemos pensar positivo e nao negativo, se para ti ja nao é assim eu compreendo.  E quem disse que nao se pode voltar a repetir? Á aqui alguma coisa impossível oh nao tamos a falar do mesmo ?


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 19:25)

Nuno disse:


> Portanto eu nunca disse que ia nevar em Setúbal! oh disse? Secalhar nunca me o viste dizer, difilçil? é sim senhora e muito. Impossível? Nao senhora. Sim é um questao de bom senso, os actuais modelos e previsões apontam para algum no qual eu considero algo de bom, no teu ponto de vista n o axas, mas isso sao pontos de viste diferentes. Neve ? oh gelO? Podes ter uma iso -10 e n nevar pq n ah chuva, mas ah gelo ! Para mim é bom senso pois acho que devemos pensar positivo e nao negativo, se para ti ja nao é assim eu compreendo.  E quem disse que nao se pode voltar a repetir? Á aqui alguma coisa impossível oh nao tamos a falar do mesmo ?



prontos  fica la com o teu bom senso do gelo ou da neve como lhe quiseres chamar somos opiniões diferentes e isso e bom pois é para isso que os fóruns servem para debater ideias, pensamentos  mas dou-te um conselho não confies muito nos modelos a longa distancia  eu tenho a minha opinião este ano nao será ano de neve a cotas baixas mas e como disse espero enganar-me e se me enganar ca estarei para o admitir  no fim e que se faz o balanço e no fim do inverno cá estaremos para ver quem tem razão


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 19:44)

spiritmind disse:


> prontos  fica la com o teu bom senso do gelo ou da neve como lhe quiseres chamar somos opiniões diferentes e isso e bom pois é para isso que os fóruns servem para debater ideias, pensamentos  mas dou-te um conselho não confies muito nos modelos a longa distancia  eu tenho a minha opinião este ano nao será ano de neve a cotas baixas mas e como disse espero enganar-me e se me enganar ca estarei para o admitir  no fim e que se faz o balanço e no fim do inverno cá estaremos para ver quem tem razão



Tipo secalhar ainda me intendeste, não essa a minha maneira de pensar e de ver as coisas não percebeste aonde quero chegar. Eu não confio nada mas nada nos modelos a longo prazo pois sei que mudam a cada run eles já não são fiáveis a 48 h quanto mais a longo prazo não é isso do que se trata. So que penso que temos que ter algo em que nos agarrar, tu ai onde vives tens condições para veres neve oh gelo com muito mais frequência. Eu aqui neve é uma miragem gelo as vezes. Mas nada é impossível porque se fomos pensar que é impossível isto torna-se desinteressante. E não se trata de eu oh tu termos razão eu não penso assim. Isso seria acertar por pura sorte, pois se eu ah 3 anos te disse-se olha vai nevar 2 anos seguídos tu chamavas.me maluco. Niguem tava a espera que nevasse ao nível do mar oh alguém aqui estava?  A Cota prevista era 200 300 metros afinal nevou ao nível do mar. Espero que venha algo para salvar este inverno, enfim opiniões.


----------



## ACalado (28 Jan 2008 às 19:54)

Nuno disse:


> Tipo secalhar ainda me intendeste, não essa a minha maneira de pensar e de ver as coisas não percebeste aonde quero chegar. Eu não confio nada mas nada nos modelos a longo prazo pois sei que mudam a cada run eles já não são fiáveis a 48 h quanto mais a longo prazo não é isso do que se trata. So que penso que temos que ter algo em que nos agarrar, tu ai onde vives tens condições para veres neve oh gelo com muito mais frequência. Eu aqui neve é uma miragem gelo as vezes. Mas nada é impossível porque se fomos pensar que é impossível isto torna-se desinteressante. E não se trata de eu oh tu termos razão eu não penso assim. Isso seria acertar por pura sorte, pois se eu ah 3 anos te disse-se olha vai nevar 2 anos seguídos tu chamavas.me maluco. Niguem tava a espera que nevasse ao nível do mar oh alguém aqui estava?  A Cota prevista era 200 300 metros afinal nevou ao nível do mar. Espero que venha algo para salvar este inverno, enfim opiniões.



exacto o que interessa e que este tempo manhoso se vá embora bem depressa  e que os modelos melhorem pelo menos para dia 1 e dia 2 fevereiro pois ja não falta muito


----------



## Nuno (28 Jan 2008 às 19:57)

spiritmind disse:


> exacto o que interessa e que este tempo manhoso se vá embora bem depressa  e que os modelos melhorem pelo menos para dia 1 e dia 2 fevereiro pois ja não falta muito



Claroo  A run das 18 vai ser melhor que esta


----------



## nimboestrato (31 Jan 2008 às 01:30)

Somos um país geograficamente desfavorável para grandes 
eventos meteorológicos.Já todos devíamos saber de tal.
Aquela forte circulação depressionária com posterior injecção de ar ártico que vai por ora varrer a Escócia,
às vezes,  desce de latitudes.
Se agora tivesse havido,e às vezes há,um Anticiclone na lonjitudional,
muito daquele ar polar haveria de chegar cá.
Já o fez noutros tempos.
Infelizmente o A açoreano estendido em crista,
não vai permitir tal.
Depois também no Mediterrâneo a presão está a subir...
Nada ajuda...
Mas  Fevereiro  ainda está  a começar....


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2008 às 03:30)

nimboestrato disse:


> Somos um país geograficamente desfavorável para grandes
> eventos meteorológicos.Já todos devíamos saber de tal.
> Aquela forte circulação depressionária com posterior injecção de ar ártico que vai por ora varrer a Escócia,
> às vezes,  desce de latitudes.
> ...



Sim, mas com isso as probabilidades diminuem.


----------



## Minho (31 Jan 2008 às 21:32)

nimboestrato disse:


> Somos um país geograficamente desfavorável para grandes
> eventos meteorológicos.



Exactamente. Tirando talvez as vagas de calor, para grandes frios ou grandes temporais as peças, leia-se centros de pressão, têm de encaixar milimétricamente, qualquer variação deita tudo a perder como acontece uma e outra vez todos os anos... 
O que para mim é preocupante não é a falta de neve mas a falta de chuva e rapidez com que o bom tempo estabiliza...


----------



## Dan (31 Jan 2008 às 22:08)

No tipo de eventos meteorológicos estamos muito mais próximos do Norte de Africa que da Europa. Por exemplo, localidades como Argel ou Tunis também só vêm neve uma ou duas vezes em décadas, tal como muitas das nossas cidades do litoral.


----------



## nimboestrato (1 Fev 2008 às 03:51)

Boas Noites:
Não te esqueças DAN que Argel e Tunes estão muito menos expostos ao Grande Oceano que nós.Estamos próximos mas há diferenças.Nessas cidades quanto a neve, posso dizer-te que estão mais bem servidas que nós.A História assim nos relata.Um vento sul no Verão atira-as para os 40, 43 graus,mas um vento Nordeste consistente no Inverno,coloca-as por vezes com temperaturas negativas.É a eterna questão da Continentalidade e/ou Exposição Oceânica.
Mas atenção: exposição oceânica aos ventos de oeste como é normal às nossas latitudes.É o nosso caso.E esta circulação normal da atmosfera faz toda a diferença e explica que Nova Iorque  ,com a mesma exposição oceânica ,à mesma latitude tenha rigorosos invernos. Lá, como cá os ventos dominantes são de oeste.Cá são temperados ,são do Oceano.Lá ,são continentais,às vezes gélidos.
Argel e Tunes estão já longe desta vastidão térmica que na sua proximidade tudo homogeniza .E estão  praticamente à latitude de Lisboa.

Para quem a neve significa beleza,encanto, deslumbramento, é verdadeiramente má sorte, má fortuna ter nascido em Portugal...
Ainda assim ,antes ter nascido aqui ,pois então...
Neva pouco ...Ah pois neva ...mas há para aí tanto País que nem com muita neve eu gostaria de visitar,quanto mais ter nascido e/ou viver lá...

E como 15 dias em Meteorologia são Eternidade,como em 15 de Fevereiro já nevou no Porto,então ,hoje ao 1º dia de Fevereiro ,continua tudo em aberto...


----------



## bitinho (21 Abr 2008 às 23:24)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas...
> Eu tenho aki na minha casa a minha avó da parte do meu pai k vive na zona da serra da estrêla, mais precisamente nas Minas da Panasqueira, e ela recorda-se de anos com muita neve, conta k num ano do céu só veio neve, assim k apareciam nuvens nevava e nada de chuva, e num outro ano k ela não se lembra qual foi em k nevou no dia 9 de Junho... A memória já vai falhando, são quase 90 anos
> Bela pesquisa granNevada...



Boa noite.
Andava numa de pesquisa sobre um nevão em Junho...
Parece que afinal a minha memória não está assim tão mal, assim como a da tua avó.
O ano deve ter sido 1970-71-72.
Estava no Fundão e na véspera foi dia de verão.
Ninguém acreditava, quando nos acordaram, que tivesse nevado. E posso garantir que foi um belo nevão, tendo-se aguentado vários dias. A bola de futebol ficava enterrada na neve.
Já agora, onde se podem pesquisar estes eventos?, isto falando da net.


----------



## Paulo H (22 Abr 2008 às 10:12)

Do que sei de Castelo Branco (380/489m), tenho 34 anos, e lembrando-me a apenas dos grandes nevões, posso citar o ano 1982/83 e o ano 1992/93 com nevões que duraram 2 ou 3 dias. De resto foram apenas algumas nevadas inesperadas que acabavam em água-neve. Mas sei, pelos conterrâneos que era bastante comum ocorrerem nevões nos anos 40, 50, 60 e 70, mas desses não me lembro!

Do ano 1982 ou 1983 (4ªclasse), lembro-me que estava frio há vários dias ou semana, os vizinhos tinham uma piscina e suportava bem o peso de um homem, pois tinha já uns 5cm de espessura de gelo. Depois ao fim de uma tarde, começou a "chuviscar" alguns flocos e não mais parou. 
Considero bastante raro, pois hoje sei que era uma frente quente e que no dia seguinte deu origem aos aguaceiros (frente fria). Considero raro por estas bandas, a frente quente ter dado origem logo a neve! Como estava tudo gelado, a neve pegou logo ao chão sem descongelar. Foram uns dias fantásticos!

Quanto a Portugal, devo dizer que a sua exposição atlântica à latitude que nos encontramos não é muito propício a grandes amplitudes térmicas de Inverno, sendo que Nova Iorque à mesma latitude no Inverno apresenta sempre -5 a -10ºC de diferença (ventos dominantes continentais e corrente fria do Labrador).

Todas as costas leste do Hemisfério Norte são mais frias do que as costas oeste! E tem uma explicação científica conhecida!! Acontece assim com a costa oriental africana, com o leste asiático (do Japão/Coreias/ para Norte) e na América do Norte (Corrente fria do Labrador).
No Hemisfério Sul deverá suceder o contrário, isto é, as costas leste serão mais frias que as costas oeste.

Investiguem, que eu vou fazer o mesmo!


----------



## Dan (22 Abr 2008 às 10:42)

Para os mesmos valores de atitude, existem semelhanças nos climas da costa leste da América do Norte e da costa leste da Ásia. Essas regiões apresentam características de clima temperado continental, ou seja, uma grande amplitude térmica anual e o máximo de precipitação no Verão. 

Na costa ocidental dos continentes, mais ou menos aos 30º / 40º de latitude encontramos regiões com clima semelhante ao nosso (clima mediterrâneo). No litoral da Califórnia, no Chile, na Africa do Sul e no SW da Austrália.

Condições geográficas semelhantes dão origem a climas semelhantes.


----------



## rozzo (22 Abr 2008 às 15:24)

sim isso é evidente a diferença entre costas Este e Oeste de locais a mesma latitude..

Isso é essencialmente evidente as chamadas latitudes medias, portanto as nossas, ou seja as latitudes onde é dominante a actividade sinoptica, frontal e afins portanto.. 

E tambem nao é mt dificil explicar.. sendo que nesta gama de latitudes, o "tempo meteorologico" é essencialmente arrastado de W para E, é de longe a direcçao dominante, sabemos todos mt bem de que lado vêm 80% dos sistemas meteorologicos, ou 95% dos sistemas meterologicos de grande escala.. de W nao e? 
portanto assim sendo, claro que costas W estao sob influencia mt mais marcada do oceano que as costas E, ou seja, sao muito mais amenas.
O que se nota muito especialmente para nos no Inverno que lamentamos a falta de frio, enqto locais a nossa latitude em costas Este levam com vagas continentais arrastadas pela circulaçao de W..


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2008 às 22:52)

Nas zonas subtropicais também existem diferenças entre na face leste da face oeste dos anticiclones. Enquanto no lado este a subsidência é mais acusada (com o nível da inversão térmica a situar-se cerca 500 metros de altitude) no lado oeste das células anticiclónicas  a subsidência é menos intensa e consequentemente o nível da inversão térmica é a maior altitude (2000m). Além disso no flanco oeste o ar vem carregado de humidade do percorrido marítimo sobre águas quentes enquanto no flanco leste do anticiclone o vento alísio tem percorrido vindo dos continentes, com a pouca humidade que tal implica.

Comparando as quantidade médias de precipitação de duas cidades à mesma latitude, mas uma a leste do anticiclone (Funchal-Madeira) e outra a oeste do anticiclone (Hamilton-Bermudas) fica bem claro.


----------



## Minho (22 Abr 2008 às 23:17)

Em complemento a esta informação podemos também analisar a sondagem atmosférica realizada realizada hoje em Tenerife e nas Bermudas.

Na primeira (Tenerife) temos uma inversão térmica logo aos 1145 msnm e que se prolonga até aos 1894 msnm que chega a ter uma diferença de 3.6ºC . Na segunda temos uma inversão térmica que começa aos 1507 msnm mas termina logo nos 1805 msnm e é de apenas duas décimas de grau, logo menos intensa e mais fácil de vencer por eventuais movimentos convectivos. 















.


----------



## Paulo H (23 Abr 2008 às 12:25)

Paulo H disse:


> Todas as costas leste do Hemisfério Norte são mais frias do que as costas oeste! E tem uma explicação científica conhecida!! Acontece assim com a costa oriental africana, com o leste asiático (do Japão/Coreias/ para Norte) e na América do Norte (Corrente fria do Labrador).
> No Hemisfério Sul deverá suceder o contrário, isto é, as costas leste serão mais frias que as costas oeste.
> 
> Investiguem, que eu vou fazer o mesmo!



As razões para que tal aconteça tem a ver com:

- Influência dos ventos dominantes, se provêm do continente ou do oceano
- Proveniência dos anticiclones e depressões, se provêm do continente ou do oceano
- Influência das correntes marítimas

O que dá origem a tudo isto?

Resposta: O movimento de rotação da Terra, (velocidade e sentido de rotação)!

Porque a Terra é esférica, a velocidade linear varia com a latitude desde 465m/s no equador (0º) até aproximadamente aos 0m/s nos polos (89º..) quase a 90º. É o mesmo que dizer que a velocidade angular é de 2pi/dia ou 15º/h em qualquer ponto da Terra excepto nos polos que é zero.

O efeito defletor (D) da força de Coriolis aumenta com a latitude e com a velocidade do vento, pode ser estimado pela equação:

D= 2 * M * v * w * sen(f)

Onde: M = massa do ar; v = velocidade da massa de ar; W = velocidade angular da Terra e f = latitude.

Por esta equação, podemos concluir que esta força deflectora aumenta do equador para os polos.

1- Vento

- Existe vento quando há gradiente de pressão, horizontal ou vertical (sabemos que existe um gradiente de pressão vertical que varia com a altitude, o que não faz originar vento por si só. Formar-se-à vento ascendente ou descendente sempre que o gradiente vertical de pressão não seja constante, ou se preferirmos que o gradiente vertical de temperatura não seja constante: fenómenos convectivos, depressões de origem térmica, sempre que haja transferência de calor sendo transportada pelo vento, num processo diabático).
- Existe gradiente de pressão quando existe gradiente térmico
- A direcção tomada pelo vento aponta no sentido da maior pressão para a menor pressão (caminho teórico), condicionada pela força deflectora da rotação da Terra (Força de Coriolis), resultando que na direcção perpendicular à direcção do gradiente de pressão nas isobaras para a direita no Hemisfério Norte e na mesma perpendicular mas para a esquerda no Hemisfério Sul. Concluindo, a direcção do vento é definida por 3 componentes: o gradiente horizontal de pressão atmosférica, o efeito de rotação da Terra e a força centrífuga.

2 - Proveniência dos anticiclones e depressões, se provêm do continente ou do oceano

É obvio então que devido à Força de Coriolis, ter um continente a oeste no Hemisfério Norte, ou um continente a leste no Hemisfério Sul provoca uma maior amplitude térmica do que nos casos em que isso não acontece. Razão pela qual estas zonas são mais frias no Inverno e mais quentes no Verão.

3 - Influência das correntes marítimas

Também pela influência da Força de Coriolis, e pegando como exemplo o Hemisfério Norte (que nos é mais familiar), são afectadas as correntes marítimas "frias" ou quentes:

- Corrente do Labrador: Flui de norte para sul, pelo que condicionada pela força de Coriolis tende a deslocar-se para a direita no seu trajecto, rasando a costa leste da América do Norte. 

- Corrente do Golfo: Flui de sul para norte, pelo que condicionada pela força de Coriolis tende a deslocar-se para a direita no seu trajecto, percorrendo milhares de kms pelo Atlântico Norte até que a curvatura à direita a fará novamente deslocar-se para sul, rasando as costas das Ilhas Britânicas e a Peninsula, acabando algures no meio do Atlântico já a latitudes próximas dos 20ºN.


----------



## Vince (30 Nov 2008 às 00:31)

Hoje é um bom dia para colocar este vídeo de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954:



(c) Arquivo da Videoteca Municipal de Lisboa


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 00:43)

Bem...sem palavras não é verdade, é esperar pelos próximos anos para vermos mais do mesmo


----------



## Iceberg (30 Nov 2008 às 16:05)

Um grande aplauso para a colocação deste vídeo. 

Estou fascinado, arebatado, não tanto pelo facto da neve em Lisboa, mas por existir um registo video daqueles dias incríveis de uma vaga de frio memorável em toda a Península.

Reparo que o nevão foi acompanhado por ventania, principalmente nas primeiras imagens, que me parecem ser numa serra, talvez Sintra ... ?


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Nov 2008 às 18:54)

Este fim-de-semana tambem já pode ir para a história como um bom nevão a nivel nacional


----------



## JoãoDias (30 Nov 2008 às 19:16)

Mas em minha opinião não se encaixa no título deste tópico (cotas baixas).


----------



## MSantos (30 Nov 2008 às 19:57)

Vídeo fantástico

A acumulação de neve em alguns locais é bastante considerável


----------



## trepkos (1 Dez 2008 às 22:56)

Cotas baixas... aqui não caiu nada de mais


----------



## vitamos (2 Dez 2008 às 16:38)

Excelente vídeo! É bom recordar este verdadeiro nevão (basta ver pelas imagens) a cotas muito baixas (mais próximo de 0 é impossível)


----------



## JoãoDias (2 Dez 2008 às 18:08)

Esta foi daquelas situações em que é tudo muito simples: cota 0 de Valença a Vila Real de Santo António. Que tempos meteorológicos fabulosos


----------



## stormy (3 Dez 2008 às 11:12)

João Dias disse:


> Esta foi daquelas situações em que é tudo muito simples: cota 0 de Valença a Vila Real de Santo António. Que tempos meteorológicos fabulosos


----------



## trepkos (3 Dez 2008 às 12:43)

João Dias disse:


> Esta foi daquelas situações em que é tudo muito simples: cota 0 de Valença a Vila Real de Santo António. Que tempos meteorológicos fabulosos



Antes de 2006 foi nesse ano que mais neve caiu aqui nesta zona


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2008 às 20:02)

trepkos disse:


> Antes de 2006 foi nesse ano que mais neve caiu aqui nesta zona



foi terrivel em termos de frio esse ano segundo a minha avó.......em arruda caiu meio metro de nevee nos pontos mais elevados do concelho ( 300/400m) a neve chegou a 1m e demorou semanas a derreter


----------



## stormy (5 Dez 2008 às 20:11)

Minho disse:


> Em complemento a esta informação podemos também analisar a sondagem atmosférica realizada realizada hoje em Tenerife e nas Bermudas.
> 
> Na primeira (Tenerife) temos uma inversão térmica logo aos 1145 msnm e que se prolonga até aos 1894 msnm que chega a ter uma diferença de 3.6ºC . Na segunda temos uma inversão térmica que começa aos 1507 msnm mas termina logo nos 1805 msnm e é de apenas duas décimas de grau, logo menos intensa e mais fácil de vencer por eventuais movimentos convectivos.
> 
> ...



o qué que dá origem á inversao termica??


----------



## Minho (5 Dez 2008 às 22:30)

Neste caso em particular dos anticiclones sub-tropicais, a inversão térmica é causada pelo aquecimento adiabático. Ou seja, o ar dos anticiclones é forçado a descer (subsidência), ao descer a temperatura deste vai subindo uma vez que é comprimido contra o ar da superfície que é ascendente.


----------



## stormy (6 Dez 2008 às 16:21)

E nos outros casos?


----------



## belem (6 Dez 2008 às 23:24)

Na zona Oeste do Algarve, por exemplo Sagres, alguma vez nevou?


----------



## JoãoDias (6 Dez 2008 às 23:53)

Se tiver havido precipitação nessa zona no episódio de Fevereiro de 54 terá nevado com toda a certeza. Aliás, em qualquer local de Portugal teria nevado, agora é questão é que é impossível sabermos onde precipitou exactamente.


----------



## Fil (6 Dez 2008 às 23:54)

belem disse:


> Na zona Oeste do Algarve, por exemplo Sagres, alguma vez nevou?



Se nessa situação de Fevereiro de 1954 nevou e acumulou em Faro ou Tavira, é provável que no mínimo houvesse queda de neve em Sagres.

Já li também em páginas espanholas sobre algumas situações do início do século 20 e do século 19 que provocou neve em Huelva e que são boas candidatas a que também tenham provocado neve no Algarve. Mas isto já são suposições.


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 12:04)

Estive a viver em Braga entre 1999 e 2007, lembro-me que nevou duas vezes mas pouco. Na segunda vez, foi em finais de Fevereiro de 2003 (deve ser essa vez que falas) que nevaram aguaceiros de neve que praticamente não acumulou nada; estava na Universidade nesse dia e recordo-me bem.



tozequio disse:


> Tenho uma vaga ideia que na altura em que se iniciou a gélida vaga de frio de Janeiro de 2003 terá ocorrido queda de neve no Minho, nomeademente em Braga e Guimarães. Se a memória não me atraiçoa terá mesmo chegado a acumular no Bom Jesus e no centro histórico de Guimarães. Pelas minhas contas isso teria ocorrido no final de tarde de quinta-feira 9 de Janeiro de 2003 (já que o dia 10 apresenta mínimas claramente obtidas com céu limpo ou poucas nuvens). Se alguém tivesse acesso a jornais do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2003 isso poderia ajudar, já que eu não consigo encontrar nada que na net que confirme este meu relato...
> 
> Penso que se poderia considerar este o último nevão a cotas baixas no Norte, e não o de 1993.
> 
> Vamos lá a animar este tópico


----------



## irpsit (10 Jan 2009 às 12:15)

De facto são curiosas as tuas estatísticas.
Cada vez parece nevar menos, já que nevava em Braga de 3 em 3 anos e agora é a cada 5-10 anos: 1987, 1994, 2003, 2008

Lembro-me também duma bela e muito vísivel aurora boreal em Braga junto à Universidade em Abril de 2001 (não consigo precisar o dia) mas lembro-me que vi entre as 23h e a meia-noite e tinha uma aparência vermelha de luz, mas até 20º de elevação acima do horizonte.

E lembro-me que ter visto pelo menos duas tempestades tropicais em Braga. Uma não me lembro do ano (talvez 2001 ou 2002) a outra foi numa madrugada de Setembro de 2006 e teve vento soberbo!




GranNevada disse:


> Bem , para completar , aqui ficam as nevadas em Braga de que eu tenho conhecimento , desde 1943
> 
> 1944 - 24 e 28 Fev.
> 1945 -  9 de Jan.
> ...


----------



## frederico (10 Jan 2009 às 16:43)

Em 1994 nevou na Serra de Santa Maria (extensão da serra do Caldeirão) no concelho de Tavira.


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2009 às 17:06)

irpsit disse:


> E lembro-me que ter visto pelo menos duas tempestades tropicais em Braga. Uma não me lembro do ano (talvez 2001 ou 2002) a outra foi numa madrugada de Setembro de 2006 e teve vento soberbo!



como assim em portugal continental só houve 1 ou 2 tempestades de caracter puramente tropical desde que há registros fiaveis ,todas as outras tempestades ou sao de origem em depressoes polares ou gotas frias ( estas ultimas são tempestades hibridas que podem originar tempestades tropicais quando o seu nucleo aquece ).......


----------



## irpsit (11 Jan 2009 às 11:25)

Stormy, em 21 de Setembro de 2006 o furacão Gordon passou como tempestade extratropical no norte de Portugal e Espanha depois de ter sido categoria 2 durante a passagem nos Açores. Lembro-me de acordar em Braga e sentir o vento muito forte e contínuo, e invulgarmente quente, com rajadas na ordem dos 100km/h e chuva forte.
No dia seguinte havia muitas árvores com ramos partidos e algumas quebradas. Na Galiza foram registradas rajadas de 165km/h.

Em 2001 ou 2002 lembro-me de uma situação semelhante em Braga. O vento muito contínuo, forte e de novo invulgarmente quente. E recordo-me ainda dum furacão que oficialmente passou como tal no Porto quando eram míudo (algures entre 85 e 95). (Desculpem o offtopic)

Vê em http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Gordon_(2006)



stormy disse:


> como assim em portugal continental só houve 1 ou 2 tempestades de caracter puramente tropical desde que há registros fiaveis ,todas as outras tempestades ou sao de origem em depressoes polares ou gotas frias ( estas ultimas são tempestades hibridas que podem originar tempestades tropicais quando o seu nucleo aquece ).......


----------



## stormy (11 Jan 2009 às 13:08)

irpsit disse:


> Stormy, em 21 de Setembro de 2006 o furacão Gordon passou como tempestade extratropical no norte de Portugal e Espanha depois de ter sido categoria 2 durante a passagem nos Açores. Lembro-me de acordar em Braga e sentir o vento muito forte e contínuo, e invulgarmente quente, com rajadas na ordem dos 100km/h e chuva forte.
> No dia seguinte havia muitas árvores com ramos partidos e algumas quebradas. Na Galiza foram registradas rajadas de 165km/h.
> 
> Em 2001 ou 2002 lembro-me de uma situação semelhante em Braga. O vento muito contínuo, forte e de novo invulgarmente quente. E recordo-me ainda dum furacão que oficialmente passou como tal no Porto quando eram míudo (algures entre 85 e 95). (Desculpem o offtopic)
> ...




tal como dizes o gordon passou como extratropical apos associar-se a uma depressao polar. 
em 2001 foi o furacao vince que chegou á andaluzia como tempestade tropical em fase de dissipaçao e foi um dos pouquissimos sistemas integralmente tropicais a interagir com a peninsula.
"algures entre 85 e 95" passou o furacao jeane que entrou pelo centro de portugal á latitude 39º mas já como extratropical ou pelo menos muito muito perto disso.
se fores ver os registros do NHC vês que houveram 4 ou 5 tempestades de origem tropical que nos atingiram ,desde que há registros fiaveis, sendo que todas elas incluindo o jeane chegaram com ET´S ( EXTRATROPICAIS).
o que é comum na europa é a associação de tempestades tropicais em desintegração com depressoes polares fazendo estas ultimas intensificarem-se muito devido ao fornecimento de energia pelas depressoes tropicais.
neste caso o que acontece é que uma entrada de ar muito quente e instavel acompanhada por vento e chuva muito fortes se segue a uma vigorosa frente 
fria  e é esta conjugação que causa os danos, por vezes graves.


----------



## VerticalHorizon (11 Jan 2009 às 21:09)

tozequio disse:


> Tenho uma vaga ideia que na altura em que se iniciou a gélida vaga de frio de Janeiro de 2003 terá ocorrido queda de neve no Minho, nomeademente em Braga e Guimarães. Se a memória não me atraiçoa terá mesmo chegado a acumular no Bom Jesus e no centro histórico de Guimarães. Pelas minhas contas isso teria ocorrido no final de tarde de quinta-feira 9 de Janeiro de 2003 (já que o dia 10 apresenta mínimas claramente obtidas com céu limpo ou poucas nuvens). Se alguém tivesse acesso a jornais do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2003 isso poderia ajudar, já que eu não consigo encontrar nada que na net que confirme este meu relato...
> 
> Penso que se poderia considerar este o último nevão a cotas baixas no Norte, e não o de 1993.
> 
> Vamos lá a animar este tópico



E tal voltou a acontecer precisamente e exactamente 6 anos depois (nem mais nem menos um dia!!):


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2009 às 22:21)

belem disse:


> Na zona Oeste do Algarve, por exemplo Sagres, alguma vez nevou?



Sim. Em Aljezur nevou bastante. Vai ser difícil é tirar uma foto igual a esta...


----------



## frederico (12 Jan 2009 às 00:37)

De que ano é essa foto?


----------



## Agreste (12 Jan 2009 às 20:15)

frederico disse:


> De que ano é essa foto?



Esqueci-me de pôr a data.

2 de Fevereiro de 1954.

Esta foto assim como outras estão no tópico dedicado á *neve no Algarve*...


----------



## belem (13 Jan 2009 às 00:21)

Agreste disse:


> Sim. Em Aljezur nevou bastante. Vai ser difícil é tirar uma foto igual a esta...



Aljezur...
E em Sagres nevou mesmo ou não?
É que Sagres está menos exposto a estes fenómenos que Aljezur.


----------



## Nuno (19 Jan 2009 às 22:51)

Boas pessoas algumas fotos do famoso evento de neve a 29 de Janeiro de 2006 Enviou me um familiar meu que as tinha guardado, são da Arrábida


----------



## irpsit (24 Jan 2009 às 15:34)

Seria INTERESSANTE fazer o seguinte entre os membros deste fórum, entre todos nós:

Fazermos um MAPA de Portugal com as COTAS de NEVE que ocorreram nos vários fenómenos e Janeiro de 2006, em 2007, e agora nos vários período de neve deste Inverno 2008-2009.

Podíamos fazer uma coisa detalhada.
A primeira coisa que precisámos de saber é que "dias frios" houve e onde houve neve e que altura são esses locais, e se houve acumulação.

Vamos contar desde 1987 por exemplo.
Considerem neve até cotas iguais ou inferiores a 500-600 metros.
Estou a reunir os relatos daqui e da imprensa. Completem pf.
Sublinhado quando nevou a cerca de 300 metros de cota.

Eu digo os meus locais:
02-02-1954: nevão em todo o país, pelo menos em Lisboa e no Algarve, *cota mínima 0m*
11 ou 15-02-1983:nevão em Coimbra e Braga
14 e 15-01-1987: nevou com bastante acumulação no Porto e Braga, *cota mínima 0m*
04-02-1994: nevou com pequena acumulação em Braga, caíram uns flocos pequenos nos arredores do Porto (*cota mínima de 100m*) (Maia, este evento vi) Neve com acumulação em Paços de Ferreira e Famalicão (acima dos 150m). Ou Fevreiro de 1993, não consegui determinar a data com certeza!
21-04-1995: Neve no Sameiro (500m) e Bom Jesus (400m) mas não em Braga (200m)
Final 1996: 
03-01-1997: nevão em Vouzela
08-01-1997: nevão em Vila Real
fim 02/2003: uns aguaceiros de neve sem acumulação em Braga (este evento eu vi), num post falaram de uma neve com alguma acumulação em Guimarães no início de 2003,não sei se se referem a este dia. (pela minha memória tenho a certeza que foi no final de Fevereiro, penso que 20 ou 25). Pedras Rubras registou "ice pellets", *cota mínima de 200m ou menos*
Episódios entre 2003 e 2005?
29-01-2006: neve em Lisboa, Figueira da Foz, o pessoal do Sul e Centro que acrescente aqui (*cota mínima e de acumulação: 0m*).
28-01-2007: neve na Grande Lisboa, o pessoal do Sul e Centro que acrescente aqui (cota mínima de acumulação 150m) Neve no Sobral Monte Agraço (200m) e Loures, com acumulação em ambos os casos. Sleet em Lisboa, Carregado e Setubal (*cota mínima 50m*). Neve em Coruche e Torres Vedras
Episódios de 2007-2008? 
30-11-2008: chuva/neve com pequena acumulação em Braga (*cota mínima: 200m*), neve com alguma acumulação no Sameiro (500m), cota mínima de acumulação a iniciar nos 500m. Sleet em Arraiolos (300m) e na zona de Évora.
14-12-2008 Nevou com acumulação na Serra do Caramulo e a vários pontos acima dos 800m. Neve em Bragança (700m), sleet em castelo Branco, *cota mínima 600m*
27-12-2008: neve no centro de Viseu (cota: 400m) (eu vi), neve na Covilhã, regiões do distrito de Coimbra e Vila Real. Neve na Serra de Santa Justa (*cota mínima: 350m*), região de Gondomar! Neste dia eu reparei que a cota para acumulação andava nos 600m.
09-01-2009: neve na região do Porto/Gaia (cota mínima: *50m*). Cota mínima para acumulação andava nos 100-150m
(15-01-2009: neve em Bragança e interior: cota mínima entre os 700-1000m, ou alguém sabe de um relato inferior?)
20-01-2009: neve em Oleiros (Castelo Branco), Sertã, Bragança, Covilhã, Viseu (400m), Portalegre (480m), tudo com acumulação, Elvas caíu sleet, e Serra da Amoreira. Sleet em várias regiões a *cota mínima de 300m*. Granizo quase sleet no Porto. Cota mínima de acumulação acima dos 400-500m. Parece que nevou no Sameiro igualmente.


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2009 às 17:38)

No dia 10 de Janeiro (Sábado), entre as 07:45 e as 08:10 da manhã, ocorreram aguaceiros que durante alguns minutos foram de neve em Vila Real de Santo António ao nível do mar. Um pouco antes em Monchique (acima dos 500m), os aguaceiros também foram de neve sendo que aqui durou mais tempo, mas não chegou sequer a acumular...


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2009 às 19:56)

irpsit disse:


> Seria INTERESSANTE fazer o seguinte entre os membros deste fórum, entre todos nós:
> 
> Fazermos um MAPA de Portugal com as COTAS de NEVE que ocorreram nos vários fenómenos e Janeiro de 2006, em 2007, e agora nos vários período de neve deste Inverno 2008-2009.
> 
> ...



Tens dados de 1954 que confirmem que nevou em todo o país? Nos Açores e na Madeira não nevou ( e se ocorreu foi nas montanhas) e não há dados suficientes para dizer que nevou em todo o continente.

Em 2006 em Lisboa e arredores, houve muitos locais onde não nevou ( em 2007 então nem se fala), sobretudo, junto ao litoral e rio. Dizer que é cota zero parece-me um tanto exagerado.


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2009 às 20:02)

Agreste disse:


> No dia 10 de Janeiro (Sábado), entre as 07:45 e as 08:10 da manhã, ocorreram aguaceiros que durante alguns minutos foram de neve em Vila Real de Santo António ao nível do mar. Um pouco antes em Monchique (acima dos 500m), os aguaceiros também foram de neve sendo que aqui durou mais tempo, mas não chegou sequer a acumular...



No caso de Vila Real não será sleet?


----------



## Dan (24 Jan 2009 às 20:22)

belem disse:


> Tens dados de 1954 que confirmem que nevou em todo o país? Nos Açores e na Madeira não nevou ( e se ocorreu foi nas montanhas) e não há dados suficientes para dizer que nevou em todo o continente.
> 
> Em 2006 em Lisboa e arredores, houve muitos locais onde não nevou ( em 2007 então nem se fala), sobretudo, junto ao litoral e rio. Dizer que é cota zero parece-me um tanto exagerado.



No inicio de Fevereiro de 1954 a neve incidiu fundamentalmente no SW da Península (sul de Portugal e Andaluzia).

Em 29 de Janeiro de 2006 a neve cobriu a praia da Figueira da Foz (cota zero).


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2009 às 20:25)

Dan disse:


> No inicio de Fevereiro de 1954 a neve incidiu fundamentalmente no SW da Península (sul de Portugal e Andaluzia).
> 
> Em 29 de Janeiro de 2006 a neve cobriu a praia da Figueira da Foz (cota zero).



Nesse longínquo ano de 1954, não nevou nos Açores e na Madeira ( independentemente da neve incidir no SW ou SE) em cotas baixas e provavelmente nem sequer médias ( se houver registos concretos em contra façam favor de postar).
A neve pode ter incidido no sul, como em 2006 em que não nevou no norte mas em algumas zonas do sul,sim, contudo existem dados concretos científicos palpáveis que nos digam que nevou em todo o lado do sul do continente? É que nem em 2006 ocorreu tal coisa, passados já mais de 50 anos...
 Estas coisas têm que se lhe diga. Não é dizer que lá por ter caído num lado caiu no outro. 
Ou caiu mesmo ou não.


Em relação à segunda questão, vou apenas citar o que disse em que apenas me refiro à zona de Lisboa: «Em 2006 em Lisboa e arredores, houve muitos locais onde não nevou ( em 2007 então nem se fala), sobretudo, junto ao litoral e rio. Dizer que é cota zero parece-me um tanto exagerado. »


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2009 às 20:43)

belem disse:


> No caso de Vila Real não será sleet?



2 colegas de trabalho meus dizem-me que não. Deve ter durado uns 5 ou 10 minutos naquela meia-hora mas era mesmo neve...


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2009 às 21:07)

Por Setúbal no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 caio neve mesmo a cota 0, porque antes de subir para a serra tive passar ao nível do mar e ai já nevava, e na minha casa a 100 metros também nevava, só depois me dirigi para a serra


----------



## belem (24 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Nuno disse:


> Por Setúbal no dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006 caio neve mesmo a cota 0, porque antes de subir para a serra tive passar ao nível do mar e ai já nevava, e na minha casa a 100 metros também nevava, só depois me dirigi para a serra



A zona de Setúbal é de facto mais fria pois tenho aí um amigo e também disse que em alguns locais, de facto, nevou.
Embora tenha sido muito fraquinho.


----------



## miguel (24 Jan 2009 às 21:27)

belem disse:


> A zona de Setúbal é de facto mais fria pois tenho aí um amigo e também disse que em alguns locais, de facto, nevou.
> Embora tenha sido muito fraquinho.



Eu moro a 30m de altura acima do nível mar e aqui durante meia hora nevou com muita força flocos enormes!Não deu foi para acumular!!


----------



## Nuno (24 Jan 2009 às 21:28)

Nevou cerca 30 minutos, começando com pouca intensidade depois passou a moderado e chegou a nevar forte, mas claro não pegou pois primeiro começou a chover só depois começou a nevar com a queda da temperatura, por isso não pegou, mas na cidade de Setúbal nevou bem, e na serra da Arrábida acumulou como da para ver nas fotos que pus á dias, nada de mais mas muito raro por estas bandas


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2009 às 02:58)

O meu amigo mora em Alto das Vinhas e lá ele viu pouca neve. 
Em Setúbal segundo vocês me dizem nevou bem, mas sem acumular... lol
A mim faz-me um bocado confusão isto do «nevar bem», talvez porque já tinha visto nevar a sério ( não aqui, naturalmente) e neve a sério no chão ( ou seja a acumular porque havia temperaturas para isso).
Mau hábito meu, então.  Se alguns estrangeiros amigos meus vissem a  grande nevada que caiu em Setúbal iriam ficar algo desapontados...
«Neve que não se vê no chão, o que é isso?» 
Mas sem dúvida que para vocês deve ter sido, à sua maneira, um evento engraçado.
Pena é que não foi em todo o lado.


----------



## GabKoost (25 Jan 2009 às 03:22)

Nas serras da Falperra e da Penha (500 - 600M) neva todos os anos.

Nem sempre temos acumulação mas breves momentos de neve são vistos quase em todos os invernos. 

Nas aldeias mais abaixo (Nogueira em Braga e Longos em Guimarães) a maior parte das vezes nem se nota.


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 10:44)

belem disse:


> «Neve que não se vê no chão, o que é isso?»



É um dia com precipitação de neve ou chuva e neve (sleet).


Nas observações meteorológicas é feito o registo dos dias com precipitação de neve e dos dias de neve no solo. Em muitos locais o número de dias com precipitação de neve ou sleet é bem superior ao número de dias de neve no solo, como nestes dois exemplos que aqui apresento.









http://www.met.ie/





http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/


----------



## Dan (25 Jan 2009 às 11:11)

belem disse:


> Nesse longínquo ano de 1954, não nevou nos Açores e na Madeira ( independentemente da neve incidir no SW ou SE) em cotas baixas e provavelmente nem sequer médias ( se houver registos concretos em contra façam favor de postar).
> A neve pode ter incidido no sul, como em 2006 em que não nevou no norte mas em algumas zonas do sul,sim, contudo existem dados concretos científicos palpáveis que nos digam que nevou em todo o lado do sul do continente? É que nem em 2006 ocorreu tal coisa, passados já mais de 50 anos...
> Estas coisas têm que se lhe diga. Não é dizer que lá por ter caído num lado caiu no outro.
> Ou caiu mesmo ou não.




Parece que está aqui uma enorme confusão. Quando digo que no episódio do inicio de Fevereiro de 1954 a neve incidiu fundamentalmente no SW da Península (sul de Portugal e Andaluzia), quero dizer apenas isso. Há registos de ter nevado em Lisboa, e noutras localidades do Alentejo e Algarve. Existem também registos, para esses dias, de neve em cidades da Andaluzia como Sevilha. Claro que não deve ter nevado em toda a extensão do SW da Península. Quando estamos perante uma situação de aguaceiros de neve no pós-frontal, como a de hoje, podemos ter precipitação intensa num determinado local e não haver nada em áreas relativamente próximas. Algo parecido ao que ocorre com as trovoadas na Primavera ou Verão.

Outra coisa que não estou a entender é referencia aos Açores e Madeira neste episódio. 

A neve é apenas uma forma de precipitação. Muitos episódios de chuva também não abrangem todo o território de Portugal Continental.


----------



## irpsit (25 Jan 2009 às 15:14)

Aqui vai o relato até agora actualizado.

Considerem neve até cotas iguais ou inferiores a 500-600 metros.
Estou a reunir os relatos daqui e da imprensa. Completem pf.
Sublinhado quando nevou a cerca de 300 metros de cota.
Acrescentei os relatos de neve em Braga também. 

1944 - 24 e 28 Fev. Neve em Braga; houve nevão em Lisboa com acumulação ao nível do mar(data desconhecida)
1945 - 9 de Jan. Neve em Braga: houve nevões em Lisboa (datas desconhecidas)
1946 - 19 e 24 Jan. Neve em Braga
1947 - 30 de Jan. Neve em Braga
1950 - 15 de Abr. - 5 , 9 , 27 , 29 e 30 de Dez. Neve em Braga
1951 - 24 de Jan. - 5 e 10 de Fev. Neve em Braga
1954 - 26 de Jan. - 7 de Fev. Neve em Braga
02-02-1954: nevão em toda a região sul, pelo menos em Lisboa e no Algarve e com acumulação, *cota mínima 0m* cota mínima de acumulação ? Locais com acumulação como Lisboa, Tavira, Olhão, Faro, Fuzeta, Lagos
1955 - 26 Fev. Neve em Braga
1956 - 22 de Fev. Neve em Braga; houve relato de neve em Lisboa (não confirmado)
1958 - 12 de Abr. Neve em Braga
1960 - 11 de Jan. - 9 e 10 de Fev. Neve em Braga
1963 - 3 e 4 de Fev. Neve em Braga
1967 - 10 de Jan. Neve em Braga
1970 - 27 e 30 Dez. Neve em Braga
1971 - 3 e 31 Jan. Neve em Braga
1977 - 11 Jan. Neve em Braga
11 ou 15-02-1983:nevão em Coimbra e Braga, cota mínima de acumulação 100m *cota mínima 50m? *Parece que nevou igualmente no Alhandroal no Alentejo (300m) Neve com ligeira acumulação no Porto.
14 e 15-01-1987: nevou com bastante acumulação no Porto e Braga, *cota mínima 0m* e talvez mais a sul ??
04-02-1994: nevou com pequena acumulação em Braga, caíram uns flocos pequenos nos arredores do Porto (*cota mínima de 100m*) (Maia, este evento vi) Neve com acumulação em cota mínima de 200m, em Paços de Ferreira e Famalicão (acima dos 150m). Ou Fevreiro de 1993, não consegui determinar a data com certeza!
21-04-1995: Neve no Sameiro (500m) e Bom Jesus (400m) mas não em Braga (200m)
Final 1996: 
03-01-1997: nevão em Vouzela
08-01-1997: nevão em Vila Real
fim 02/2003: uns aguaceiros de neve sem acumulação em Braga (este evento eu vi), num post falaram de uma neve com alguma acumulação em Guimarães no início de 2003,não sei se se referem a este dia. (pela minha memória tenho a certeza que foi no final de Fevereiro, penso que 20 ou 25). Pedras Rubras registou "ice pellets", *cota mínima de 200m ou menos*
Episódios entre 2003 e 2005?
29-01-2006: neve em Lisboa, neve ao nível do mar em Setúbal e neve com acumulação ao nível do mar na Figueira da Foz(*cota mínima: 0m*) Cota mínima de acumulação de 0m na Figueira da Foz e um pouco mais em Lisboa e Setúbal
28-01-2007: neve na Grande Lisboa, o pessoal do Sul e Centro que acrescente aqui (cota mínima de acumulação 150m) Neve no Sobral Monte Agraço (200m) e Loures, com acumulação em ambos os casos. Sleet em Lisboa, Carregado e Setubal (*cota mínima 50m*). Inclusivé sleet em Vila Real de Sto António. Neve em Coruche e Torres Vedras
Episódios de 2007-2008? 
30-11-2008: chuva/neve com pequena acumulação em Braga (*cota mínima: 200m*), neve com alguma acumulação no Sameiro (500m), cota mínima de acumulação a iniciar nos 500m. Sleet em Arraiolos (300m) e na zona de Évora.
14-12-2008 Nevou com acumulação na Serra do Caramulo e a vários pontos acima dos 800m. Neve em Bragança (700m), sleet em castelo Branco, *cota mínima 600m*
27-12-2008: neve no centro de Viseu (cota: 400m) (eu vi), neve na Covilhã, regiões do distrito de Coimbra e Vila Real. Neve na Serra de Santa Justa (*cota mínima: 350m*), região de Gondomar! Neste dia eu reparei que a cota para acumulação andava nos 600m.
09-01-2009: neve na região do Porto/Gaia (cota mínima: *50m*). Houve neve ao nível do mar no Porto, na Póvoa do Varzim e em Vila Real de Santo AntónioCota mínima para acumulação andava nos 100-150m
(15-01-2009: neve em Bragança e interior: cota mínima entre os 700-1000m, ou alguém sabe de um relato inferior?)
20-01-2009: neve em Oleiros (Castelo Branco), Sertã, Bragança, Covilhã, Viseu (400m), Portalegre (480m), tudo com acumulação, Elvas caíu sleet, e Serra da Amoreira. Sleet em várias regiões a *cota mínima de 250m* como na Serra de Valongo, Paços de Ferreira e Sertã. Granizo quase sleet na região do Porto. Cota mínima de acumulação acima dos 400-500m. Parece que nevou no Sameiro igualmente.

Pelos vistos em serras do litoral norte a 600m como o Sameiro e a Penha é vulgar nevar todos os anos. Portanto, o mais interessante será considerar aqui a cota mínima igual ou inferior a 300m, que assinalo a sublinhado.

Alguém consegue confirmar a cota mínima de acumulação na região de Lisboa em 2006 e 2007?
Alguém consegue confirmar dados da neve de Janeiro ou Fevereiro de 2003?
Alguém sabe a cota mínima do nevão de 1994? E alguém sabe se nevou ao nível do mar em 1954?
Deve ainda ter havido uns valentes nevões no norte algures na década de 60 e 70, o meu pai lembra-se pelo menos dum no Porto, anterior a 87. Alguém se lembra de mais datas de neve do Porto? E em Fevereiro 2003 caíu sleet no Porto?

E este inverno quantas vezes caíram mesmo flocos em Braga? Caí alguma coisa em 27-12-08 e em 20-01-09?

As estatísticas no entanto indicam uma espantosa queda de neve nas décadas de 40 e 50, nevava bem mais frequentemente a cotas baixas no norte, quase todos os anos, e chegou a cair aqueles espantosos nevões em Lisboa, Algarve e Coimbra, tudo ao nível do mar.
Já na década de 90 mal apenas caíu uns flocos uma vez (em 94) no Porto e Braga.
Na nossa década, os últimos quatro anos parecem ser um regresso à normalidade!


----------



## Aristocrata (25 Jan 2009 às 18:25)

Dias 11 e 15 de Fevereiro de 1983 - neve com acumulação de 5\10 cm a cotas de 300 mts - passou-se numa 6ª feira e na terça-feira seguinte (dia de carnaval ) novamente; na 5ª feira seguinte ainda havia neve.
Dia 9 de Abril em 1985 ou 1986 (penso eu); estava a estudar na biblioteca da escola secundária de Paços de Ferreira e a meio da tarde (pelas 15h) caiu a 300 mts um nevão com escassa acumulação que derreteu ao fim de 10 minutos, e a partir dos 400 mts uma acumulação bastante notória com cerca de 5 cm.
Dias 2 (noite) e 3 de janeiro de 1997 com acumulação a partir de 250 mts (o ponto mais baixo do concelho) e cerca de 10 cm de altura a partir da cota 300 mts.
Mais é só lembrar...
Ah, em 1963 a queda de neve terá estado pelos 20 cm de mínimo, a cotas de 300 mts, segundo o relato do meu pai, que nesse dia foi para Braga e, diz ele, fez a semana seguinte de recruta com neve que não derreteu...e com frio constante nessa semana! O contrário dos últimos episódios em que nos dias seguintes a temperatura sobe, sobe


----------



## belem (25 Jan 2009 às 19:42)

Dan disse:


> Parece que está aqui uma enorme confusão. Quando digo que no episódio do inicio de Fevereiro de 1954 a neve incidiu fundamentalmente no SW da Península (sul de Portugal e Andaluzia), quero dizer apenas isso. Há registos de ter nevado em Lisboa, e noutras localidades do Alentejo e Algarve. Existem também registos, para esses dias, de neve em cidades da Andaluzia como Sevilha. Claro que não deve ter nevado em toda a extensão do SW da Península. Quando estamos perante uma situação de aguaceiros de neve no pós-frontal, como a de hoje, podemos ter precipitação intensa num determinado local e não haver nada em áreas relativamente próximas. Algo parecido ao que ocorre com as trovoadas na Primavera ou Verão.
> 
> Outra coisa que não estou a entender é referencia aos Açores e Madeira neste episódio.
> 
> A neve é apenas uma forma de precipitação. Muitos episódios de chuva também não abrangem todo o território de Portugal Continental.



Tenho a mesma opinião que tu então.
A referência da Madeira e Açores surgiu, por ter havido uma alusão ao facto de ter nevado em todo o país.


----------



## meteo (27 Jan 2009 às 12:18)

Em 2006 caiu neve ao nível do mar,tanto em Setubal como em Lisboa..Por aqui em P.Arcos que se encontra á cota 0 nevou 30 minutos,o mesmo ocorrendo em Oeiras e Algés,pelo menos!


----------



## belem (27 Jan 2009 às 18:09)

meteo disse:


> Em 2006 caiu neve ao nível do mar,tanto em Setubal como em Lisboa..Por aqui em P.Arcos que se encontra á cota 0 nevou 30 minutos,o mesmo ocorrendo em Oeiras e Algés,pelo menos!



Pode ter sido um fenómeno local então, porque conheço gente da Linha assim como da Baixa que não viu nada.
E por aqui (Belém), também.


----------



## meteo (27 Jan 2009 às 22:33)

belem disse:


> Deve ser uma zona especial ( específica) então, porque conheço gente da Linha assim como da Baixa que não viu nada.
> E aqui idem ibidem.



Não é bem zona especifica..é mesmo no centro de P.Arcos,cota completamente 0. 

Sim,em Cascais não nevou..E sei também que na Parede caiu agua-neve mas muito fraquinha..Uns floquitos apenas..Agora aqui caiu agua-neve 30 minutos e uns minutos de neve  E se aqui nevou( litoral,cota 0) onde não nevou é que devem ser sítios mesmo muito especiais para não ter acontecido nada


----------



## psm (27 Jan 2009 às 22:47)

Aqui no Estoril só vi neve com granizo nos anos 80´s, porque de resto nada aconteceu aqui a não ser chuva.


----------



## meteo (27 Jan 2009 às 22:54)

psm disse:


> Aqui no Estoril só vi neve com granizo nos anos 80´s, porque de resto nada aconteceu aqui a não ser chuva.



pois..penso que de Carcavelos para Oeste praticamente não se viu nada para além de aguaceiros.. Demasiado forte o efeito do Atlantico...


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2009 às 00:42)

Pelo que sei pelos meus avôs (Há muito falecidos), não há conhecimento de neve a menos de 10 km do mar, na zona de Óbidos.

Mesmo em 26 de Janeiro de 2006, apenas nevou a partir da localidade de A-da-Gorda, que fica a cerca de 16 km de Peniche, algo que nem terá acontecido em 1954, que apennas terá acontecido a partir da localidade de Usseira.

O Google Maps deverá ajudar-vos na localização.

Atenção que esta informação foi recolhida apenas de "boca-a-boca", sem qualquer dado registado.


----------



## Diogo.lis.vpa (28 Jan 2009 às 01:52)

Dia 29 de janeiro de 2006 nevou em Ferrel  
A cerca de 1,5 Km do Mar.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jan 2009 às 10:27)

Diogo.lis.vpa disse:


> Dia 29 de janeiro de 2006 nevou em Ferrel
> A cerca de 1,5 Km do Mar.



Estranho, já que apenas choveu em Serra del Rei e Amoreira.


----------



## belem (28 Jan 2009 às 13:54)

meteo disse:


> Não é bem zona especifica..é mesmo no centro de P.Arcos,cota completamente 0.
> 
> Sim,em Cascais não nevou..E sei também que na Parede caiu agua-neve mas muito fraquinha..Uns floquitos apenas..Agora aqui caiu agua-neve 30 minutos e uns minutos de neve  E se aqui nevou( litoral,cota 0) onde não nevou é que devem ser sítios mesmo muito especiais para não ter acontecido nada




Como já deves ter notado por outros posts, não houve muitos sítios aqui perto que tenha caído...
Só tive conhecimento de alguma neve, através de fotos, nos pontos mais altos da Serra de Monsanto.
Assim sendo, se aconteceu aí, foi mesmo especial.
Mas assumo que esta zona tem um microclima muito bom.


----------



## Vince (28 Jan 2009 às 14:00)

Em 2006 em Paço de Arcos muito próximo do mar era mesmo neve, embora com agua à mistura mas ainda durou algum tempo. Em 2007 foi muito menos, apenas deu para ver uns flocos perdidos. Noutras zonas de Oeiras foi idêntico por relato de conhecidos.


----------



## rozzo (28 Jan 2009 às 15:07)

Em 2006 não estava em casa em Oeiras pois já estava a ver a situação pus-me logo no carro à procura de neve! 
Mas em todo o lado que passei vi neve, desde Algueirão, serra de Sintra, IC19, Lisboa, e na Serra de Monsanto esteve a acumular durante algum tempo.. Até devem aqui estar essas fotos algures no fórum! 
Em Oeiras mesmo junto ao mar, não cheguei a estar, quando voltei já tinha terminado, mas sim como disse o Vince também caíram alguns flocos misturados com chuva, foi o que me disseram os meus pais..

Em 2007 não vi neve, pelo menos em flocos, em Oeiras.. Vi sim águaneve, pois na altura encontrava-me a jogar num campo em Carcavelos mesmo junto ao mar, e mesmo aí caía perfeitamente aquela neve já semi-fundida em pedaçoes de gelo que parece gelo picado..
Nesse episódio pelos relatos que há (até aqui no fórum), penso que talvez 100m acima do nível do mar e desde que estivessem a passar zonas de precipitação mais intensa, seria o suficiente para ver mesmo flocos..


----------



## meteo (28 Jan 2009 às 18:06)

Vince disse:


> Em 2006 em Paço de Arcos muito próximo do mar era mesmo neve, embora com agua à mistura mas ainda durou algum tempo. Em 2007 foi muito menos, apenas deu para ver uns flocos perdidos. Noutras zonas de Oeiras foi idêntico por relato de conhecidos.


Em 2007 no centro de Paço de Arcos vi apenas 1 floco  Eu vi-o e pensei para mim que neve 2 anos seguidos seria impensável e nem liguei ..mas eram mesmo uns vestigios de neve.. 
Em 2007,aqui pela nossa zona foi bem mais fraco que 2006.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jan 2009 às 19:19)

Em Odivelas, e em 2006 sei que nevou em toda a cidade de Odivelas. Com mais intensidade nos pontos mais altos da cidade, claro, mas nevou inclusive no vale a 16 metros de altitude.

Em 2007, não estava cá, mas o que o uns amigos meus dizem é que aqui (Odivelas norte) durante 5-10 minutos chegou mesmo a nevar com muita intensidade, mas que depois veio a chuva levou tudo.



*Tópicos a Ler:*

Seguimento - Janeiro 2006 

Episódio Neve 28/29Janeiro 2006 

Renovar Página  Seguimento - Janeiro 2007 


Um ano depois, regressou a neve ... 28 Janeiro 2007


----------



## SnowMan (28 Jan 2009 às 23:08)

Acho óptima a ideia até porque desde os anos 60 tenho registos meus, algumas fotos e jornais da época que guardei! Vamos a isto!


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2009 às 00:08)

Todos os registos são interessantes, não só pela sua raridade  como para ter uma ideia onde existe mais probabilidades de cair ou não.
E como já devem ter reparado há locais em Portugal continental que não nevou nem na década de 50, nem em 2006 e nem em 2007.

Será que a frequência da possibilidade da ocorrência destes fenómenos aumentou, diminuiu ou mantém-se?


----------



## miguel (29 Jan 2009 às 00:13)

As únicas duas fotos que consegui sabes Deus a que custo reaver porque perdi as fotos do PC devido a uma avaria  mas posso dizer desde já que as fotos nem dão a ideia real só vendo para ver como caia com força


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2009 às 01:30)

E sem acumulação?
Nem para um pinóquio bébé de neve?

j/k


----------



## Fil (29 Jan 2009 às 03:37)

belem disse:


> Todos os registos são interessantes, não só pela sua raridade   como para ter uma ideia onde existe mais probabilidades de cair ou não.
> E como já devem ter reparado há locais em Portugal continental que não nevou nem na década de 50, nem em 2006 e nem em 2007.
> 
> Será que a frequência da possibilidade da ocorrência destes fenómenos aumentou, diminuiu ou mantém-se?



Eu não reparei, em que local de Portugal continental é que não nevou nos anos 50?


----------



## belem (29 Jan 2009 às 19:51)

Fil disse:


> Eu não reparei, em que local de Portugal continental é que não nevou nos anos 50?




A região de Óbidos foi um dos locais e parece-me que o Norte durante essa fase foi poupado em muitos locais, pois como o Dan disse, essa frente centrou-se no sudoeste da Península Ibérica.
De resto alguém tem dados dos anos 50 para se saber melhor o que aconteceu?


----------



## Fil (30 Jan 2009 às 23:04)

belem disse:


> A região de Óbidos foi um dos locais e parece-me que o Norte durante essa fase foi poupado em muitos locais, pois como o Dan disse, essa frente centrou-se no sudoeste da Península Ibérica.
> De resto alguém tem dados dos anos 50 para se saber melhor o que aconteceu?



Que incidisse sobretudo sobre o SW da península não significa que não tivesse havido precipitação mais a norte. Aliás, de Lisboa, onde nevou, até Óbidos não são mais que 70 km de distância. E ainda que não tivesse nevado nessa altura em Óbidos, o que é extremamente duvidoso, durante o século não faltaram muitas outras oportunidades para que isso tivesse acontecido, principalmente durante o inverno de 1944/1945.


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2009 às 14:28)

Nas Caldas da Rainha também nevou em 2006..Em Óbidos não sei,mas não me surpreendia nada se nesse ano também tivesse nevado lá muito perto..


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jan 2009 às 17:56)

Lousano disse:


> Pelo que sei pelos meus avôs (Há muito falecidos), não há conhecimento de neve a menos de 10 km do mar, na zona de Óbidos.
> 
> Mesmo em 26 de Janeiro de 2006, apenas nevou a partir da localidade de A-da-Gorda, que fica a cerca de 16 km de Peniche, algo que nem terá acontecido em 1954, que apennas terá acontecido a partir da localidade de Usseira.
> 
> ...



Nesse episódio nevou também em São Martinho do Porto (a minha irmã estava lá) e na Praia do Salgado (fotos no IOL).


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 20:10)

Fil disse:


> Que incidisse sobretudo sobre o SW da península não significa que não tivesse havido precipitação mais a norte. Aliás, de Lisboa, onde nevou, até Óbidos não são mais que 70 km de distância. E ainda que não tivesse nevado nessa altura em Óbidos, o que é extremamente duvidoso, durante o século não faltaram muitas outras oportunidades para que isso tivesse acontecido, principalmente durante o inverno de 1944/1945.



Eu falei em Óbidos porque tenho andado a ler atentamente todas as informações que vejo aqui neste tópico.
Não foi assim por laivo de vontade e ao acaso...
Pois, se é extremamente duvidoso, não é a mim que compete etiquetar, porque não disponho de dados que me permitam fazer tal afirmação, por isso até lá, sigo com o que tenho disponível. É uma atitude científica e sensata, penso eu.
Em relação ao ano de 1944/1945 não me pronunciei, não só porque não tenho dados como não gosto de me fazer de adivinho e enganar as pessoas, por isso o assunto andou nos anos 50, porque alguém falou nisso e nesta fase mais recente 2006/2007. Até pode ter havido algo pelo meio ou não e andarmos aqui todos enganados.
E até pode não ter nevado já há mais de 100 anos, em muitos locais que nem fazemos ideia.
Volto a reafirmar, que sem dados não se pode fazer afirmações, apenas projecções.


----------



## Fil (31 Jan 2009 às 20:31)

Nem é preciso recuar tanto, em 2006 nevou mesmo em Óbidos:

http://olhares.aeiou.pt/neve_em_obidos_foto521511.html
http://nevefrio.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/943082.html

O inverno 1944/1945 teve 5 ou 6 dias de neve em Lisboa, indiscutivelmente uma das cidades mais amenas do continente durante o inverno.

Muitas vezes fazes de adivinho em relação ao calor, mas quando o assunto é relacionado com o frio preferes duvidar e desvalorizar.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2009 às 20:38)

Pois é temos memória selectiva.. 
Quando queremos puxar por uma coisa "supomos" facilmente convencidos que estamos com argumentos válidos..
Quando queremos negar outra afirmamos logo facilmente "não há provas, logo não aconteceu"..

Isso dou razão ao Fil..
Uma pessoa tem de ponderar isso!! 

Polémicas à parte, essas fotos estão fantásticas!
Aliás, nessa "blog" criado no sapo está uma base de fotos dessa data absolutamente fantástica e enorme..
Quase de levar às lágrimas tal a beleza e nostalgia ehehe..
Oxalá não se perca!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2009 às 20:52)

De 2006 as minhas fotografias preferidas são estas da Praia na Figueira da Foz. 






(c) António Cruz





(c) António Cruz





(c) António Cruz

Mais fotos aqui:
http://www.antoniocruz.net/fotografar/actuais/neve/

E também estas que estão cá num tópico:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/portug...m-figueira-da-foz-29-janeiro-2006-a-1675.html


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 22:14)

Fil disse:


> Nem é preciso recuar tanto, em 2006 nevou mesmo em Óbidos:
> 
> http://olhares.aeiou.pt/neve_em_obidos_foto521511.html
> http://nevefrio.blogs.sapo.pt/arquivo/943082.html
> ...




Mas ninguém disse que não nevou em 2006 em Óbidos.

Não questionei que em 1944/1945 tenha nevado em Lisboa.
Isso de ser o mais ameno, não quer dizer tudo nestas circunstâncias. Em 2006 não nevou em muitos locais mais frios, como por exemplo, o Norte ( Porto ou mais a centro Coimbra).
Outra coisa que parece ficar esquecida e não sei bem porquê que é o facto de haver locais com mais precipitação que outros... Em locais com menos precipitação, a probabilidade de nevar muitas vezes também é menor.

Adivinho em relação ao calor? Onde e porquê? Especifica.

Desvalorizar o quê? Projecções ou factos? Há dados que confirmem que tenha nevado em todo o país? Se sim onde? Eu trabalho com ciência e só vejo aqui assuntos hipotéticos falados com se fossem verdades absolutas e palpáveis, mas o que é facto é que os registos concretos é que teimam em não aparecer.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 22:18)

rozzo disse:


> Pois é temos memória selectiva..
> Quando queremos puxar por uma coisa "supomos" facilmente convencidos que estamos com argumentos válidos..
> Quando queremos negar outra afirmamos logo facilmente "não há provas, logo não aconteceu"..
> 
> ...



Ninguém aqui disse que não há provas e logo não aconteceu...
Lê bem o que se escreve.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2009 às 22:22)

belem disse:


> Adivinho em relação ao calor? Onde e porquê? Especifica.
> 
> Desvalorizar o quê? Projecções ou factos? Há dados que confirmem que tenha nevado em todo o país? Se sim onde? Eu trabalho com ciência e só vejo aqui assuntos hipotéticos falados com se fossem verdades absolutas e palpáveis, mas o que é facto é que os registos concretos é que teimam em não aparecer.



"E a meu ver 50 ou mais já foi atingido tanto em Portugal como em Espanha e por mais de uma vez. Lá porque a estação da cidade x ou y, não o diga, isso não impede que em locais mais quentes ou onde não haja estações oficiais ou onde nem sequer hajam estações que esses valores não sejam registados.
Se os recordes mais altos oficiais nessas cidades, andam junto aos 50, não vejo porque razão, em locais mais quentes e muito mais favorecidos não se atinjam esses 50 ou mais ( sim, mais)."


Esquecendo o tópico "Mais de 50º em Portugal", dizes algumas coisas com razão.. Lendo esse tópico.. Acho que tens de admitir que contradizes o que disseste no post anterior..


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 22:27)

rozzo disse:


> "E a meu ver 50 ou mais já foi atingido tanto em Portugal como em Espanha e por mais de uma vez. Lá porque a estação da cidade x ou y, não o diga, isso não impede que em locais mais quentes ou onde não haja estações oficiais ou onde nem sequer hajam estações que esses valores não sejam registados.
> Se os recordes mais altos oficiais nessas cidades, andam junto aos 50, não vejo porque razão, em locais mais quentes e muito mais favorecidos não se atinjam esses 50 ou mais ( sim, mais)."
> 
> 
> Esquecendo o tópico "Mais de 50º em Portugal", dizes algumas coisas com razão.. Lendo esse tópico.. Acho que tens de admitir que contradizes o que disseste no post anterior..



Eu falei em probabilidades e em opinião pessoal.
Comecei por dizer « a meu ver».
Não fiz de uma opinião, Ciência.
E mesmo assim fundamentei bem o que disse, com dados e registos.
 Mas se tivesses realmente interessado em ter razão, verias que com o desenrolar do assunto, as coisas ficaram no ponto, em que só com os registos é que ficaria confirmado. EU basicamente tratei da metodologia para passar à prática. Inclusivamente fizemos ( eu e mais uns membros do fórum ( como o André)) um apanhado dos locais que teriam mais probabilidades para este acontecimento, para depois então os  registos poderem ser feitos.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2009 às 22:39)

Estava só a dar o exemplo que pediste.. Em comparação com a crítica que tens feito neste tópico..
Percebes onde quero chegar?

Não tem mal algum fazeres suposições.. Como não tem aqui terem feito suposições de ter sido provável em algumas datas ter nevado em sítio improváveis.. São apenas suposições, tão certas como as tuas do outro tópico, mas que tu estás a tratar de uma forma absolutamente distinta!

Não quero ser dono da razão nem nada que se pareça.. Apenas acho que tás a ter atitude um pouco contraditório em 2 assuntos distintos, e a encarar as coisas de duas formas totalmente distintas.. Daí eu e não só termos feito o comentário/comparação com o outro tópico...


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2009 às 23:49)

rozzo disse:


> Estava só a dar o exemplo que pediste.. Em comparação com a crítica que tens feito neste tópico..
> Percebes onde quero chegar?
> 
> Não tem mal algum fazeres suposições.. Como não tem aqui terem feito suposições de ter sido provável em algumas datas ter nevado em sítio improváveis.. São apenas suposições, tão certas como as tuas do outro tópico, mas que tu estás a tratar de uma forma absolutamente distinta!
> ...





No outro tópico falei na importância de fazer registos para validar uma coisa, neste vejo pessoas que querem que aceite suposições ao nível dum registo factual!!
Eu aqui não vi suposições... Vi afirmações...
E continuo sem perceber, qual foi o mal de tentar saber ( foi só isso que fiz, mais nada...)  se tinha realmente nevado em todo o Portugal  continental ou não... Quando questionei isso pareceu-me haver alguma má vontade de algumas pessoas em aceitar isso , quando é uma questão  perfeitamente pertinente.
Sempre que dizia que algo não tinha acontecido num determinado período, aparecia alguém, a dizer que tinha acontecido noutro... Mas isso está fora de questão. A mim tanto me faz que neva aqui, na Arábia ou na Japão.


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 00:39)

Vamos a ver, tu consegues fazer afirmações como que o Pinhão, local que já chegou a 45ºC, "não se assemelha NEM DE PERTO às zonas mais quentes de Douro" (pela tua opinião ainda vamos descobrir que é ali o local mais quente da Terra), mas eu tenho que te mostrar registos de neve em Óbidos quando esta dista apenas 70 km de Lisboa, cidade onde nevou por vários? É que se há uma pessoa aqui anda sempre a mandar bitaites com base em suposições pessoais e sem mostrar dados és tu, faz-me piada que venhas falar em ciência...


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 01:16)

Fil disse:


> Vamos a ver, tu consegues fazer afirmações como que o Pinhão, local que já chegou a 45ºC, "não se assemelha NEM DE PERTO às zonas mais quentes de Douro" (pela tua opinião ainda vamos descobrir que é ali o local mais quente da Terra), mas eu tenho que te mostrar registos de neve em Óbidos quando esta dista apenas 70 km de Lisboa, cidade onde nevou por vários? É que se há uma pessoa aqui anda sempre a mandar bitaites com base em suposições pessoais e sem mostrar dados és tu, faz-me piada que venhas falar em ciência...



Pinhão chegou a 46ºc.
A minha opinião, não.
Foi um trabalho publicado pelo IM, que apresentou esses dados.
Vê-se claramente, a apresentação dos gráficos e pixeis ( é acessível para toda a gente penso eu ( obrigado, André! ), onde fica o Pinhão em comparação com outras regiões.


...«pela tua opinião ainda vamos descobrir que é ali o local mais quente da Terra»- Assim o dizes. Claro que jamais seria ali o ponto mais quente da Terra. Em relação ao trabalho, ao que consta a opinião não é minha, é de alguns professores que trabalham no IM. Obrigado a eles! 
 Óbidos terá nevado só porque fica a 70km de Lisboa?  Isso não significa rigorosamente nada.
Eu estou em Belém e em 2006 nevou a uns 5 kms daqui, enquanto aqui nada.
Eu até acredito que em certas regiões mais quentes e secas, hajam probabilidades de never menores do que em Óbidos. Em Óbidos acredito muito que já tenha nevado uma vez ou outra.
Mas  não acho que seja o único local nos anos 50 em que tal raro fenómeno não tenha ocorrido. É a minha humilde opinião.


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2009 às 01:25)

Só uma pergunta?
Refere-se os gráficos que estão na página do IM de Portugal inteiro, a dizer, "quais são os locais mais quentes de Portugal"?


----------



## Fil (1 Fev 2009 às 01:31)

belem disse:


> Pinhão chegou a 46ºc.
> A minha opinião, não.
> Foi um trabalho publicado pelo IM, que apresentou esses dados.
> Vê-se claramente, a apresentação dos gráficos e pixeis ( é acessível para toda a gente penso eu ( obrigado, André! ), onde fica o Pinhão em comparação com outras regiões.
> ...



Esse mapa de que falas não é mais que projecções por computador, é óbvio que uma pessoa tão parcial quanto tu acredita naquilo que procura. E tanto assim é que até chegaste a dar crédito a um relato anedótico que tem credibilidade zero, especialmente para uma pessoa de ciência.

O que aconteceu em 2006 não significa rigorosamente nada, até porque ao contrário do caso que relatas, Óbidos é mais fria que Lisboa. Mas não me vais querer provar apenas por uma situação que te é conveniente que nos 6 dias em que nevou em Lisboa no inverno 44/45, em nenhum deles o tenha feito em Óbidos? Bem, a não ser que haja por lá um misterioso escudo anti-neve...


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 01:32)

rozzo disse:


> Só uma pergunta?
> Refere-se os gráficos que estão na página do IM de Portugal inteiro, a dizer, "quais são os locais mais quentes de Portugal"?



Sim esses mesmos gráficos, que se referem a algumas regiões de Portugal continental.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 01:37)

Fil disse:


> Esse mapa não é mais que projecções por computador, é óbvio que uma pessoa tão parcial quanto tu acredita naquilo que procura. E tanto assim é que até chegaste a dar crédito a um relato anedótico que tem credibilidade zero, especialmente para uma pessoa de ciência.
> 
> O que aconteceu em 2006 não significa rigorosamente nada, até porque ao contrário do caso que relatas, Óbidos é mais fria que Lisboa. Mas não me vais querer provar apenas por uma situação que te é conveniente que nos 6 dias em que nevou em Lisboa no inverno 44/45, em nenhum deles o tenha feito em Óbidos? Bem, a não ser que haja por lá um misterioso escudo anti-neve...



Mas quem é que disse que validei esse registo? Sabes-me explicar? Eu disse que ia perguntar à pessoa e o facto é que não houve resposta. Daí esse assunto não tem interesse nem lhe dei qualquer credibilidade, além de ser apenas « curioso».
O mapa das temperaturas é muito mais do que projecções por computador. Até teve ajuda de dados de abrigos meteorológicos.
Eu só tenho pena de ter que vir falar deste assunto de novo, quando foi mais do que discutido. É uma lenga lenga que cansa.
Pois em 2006 não quer dizer nada e ser apenas 5 km não é nada, mas por Óbidos ficar a 70 kms já quer dizer muito.
Eu já disse que nunca disse que não tinha nevado em Óbidos em 44/45...
Porquê tocar na mesma tecla, de novo e dizer coisas que não disse? Vamos ficar a discutir isto de novo a noite toda?


----------



## rozzo (1 Fev 2009 às 01:55)

Bem, estamos a discutir isto no tópico errado! É chato! 
E não quero complicar mais nem parecer casmurro..
Só para terminar a minha parte..
Posso estar enganado, mas se forem os gráficos que penso, aqueles que até têm claramente os máximos nos vales, etc..
Então é óbvio que se a cobertura de estações representa apenas alguns pontos espacialmente, mesmo que tenham sido feitas mais medições em mais sítios (não sei), nunca pode ser extrapolada com certeza para um mapa de TODOS os locais.. Obviamente vai ter de ter "suposições" que ponderam altitude, e interpolam os dados de onde realmente há dados reais..
Isso diz tudo......
Se não forem esses gráficos, então peço desculpa..
Pronto, despeço-me deste "off-topic"


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2009 às 02:06)

rozzo disse:


> Bem, estamos a discutir isto no tópico errado! É chato!
> E não quero complicar mais nem parecer casmurro..
> Só para terminar a minha parte..
> Posso estar enganado, mas se forem os gráficos que penso, aqueles que até têm claramente os máximos nos vales, etc..
> ...




Do IM disseram-me que a margem de erro é marginal.
Penso que isto diz tudo.


----------



## Johnny (11 Dez 2009 às 19:36)

Neve em Braga/Bom Jesus: a 150/200m de altitude e a 300/400m de altitude

Bom Jesus:








Braga centro:












Presenciei isto este ano passado a 9 Janeiro...


----------



## vinc7e (11 Dez 2009 às 20:43)

Johnny disse:


> Neve em Braga/Bom Jesus: a 150/200m de altitude e a 300/400m de altitude
> 
> Bom Jesus:
> 
> ...




Belas fotos 

a penúltima é de 1987..esse sim, um grande nevão.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Dez 2009 às 21:03)

Johnny disse:


> Neve em Braga/Bom Jesus: a 150/200m de altitude e a 300/400m de altitude
> 
> Presenciei isto este ano passado a 9 Janeiro...



Especialmente as duas últimas; diferentes contextos contudo a meu ver fantásticos. A última é a minha favorita!


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 22:18)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> O 2º evento foi local, mas o 1º não local, nevou em bastantes locais do país. Mas sim, é verdade a temperatura mais baixa registada durante os nevões foi de 0,5ºC.



Estava a falar de Lisboa. 
Em 2006 não nevou em grande parte da zona costeira, centro,  zona oeste e sul... Pode-se dizer que foi um fenómeno algo dividido, mas não generalizado. E isto após 53 anos sem neve...


PS: Desculpem o Offtopic.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 22:21)

joseoliveira disse:


> Especialmente as duas últimas; diferentes contextos contudo a meu ver fantásticos. A última é a minha favorita!



Sem dúvida, espectaculares!!


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 22:24)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



belem disse:


> Estava a falar de Lisboa.
> Em 2006 não nevou em grande parte da zona costeira, centro,  zona oeste e sul... Pode-se dizer que foi um fenómeno algo dividido, mas não generalizado. E isto após 53 anos sem neve...
> 
> 
> PS: Desculpem o Offtopic.



Não foi generalizado, mas também não foi local de certeza.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 22:29)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> Não foi generalizado, mas também não foi local de certeza.



Em relação à grande urbe ( Lisboa propriamente dita)  e não arredores ( fora de Lisboa), sem dúvida alguma, que foi localizado.


----------



## N_Fig (11 Dez 2009 às 22:30)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



belem disse:


> Em relação à grande urbe ( Lisboa propriamente dita)  e não arredores ( fora de Lisboa), sem dúvida alguma, que foi localizado.



Sim, mas por exemplo aqui na Figueira nevou sempre até próximo daí.


----------



## belem (11 Dez 2009 às 22:37)

*Re: Seguimento Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Dezembro 2009*



N_Fig disse:


> Sim, mas por exemplo aqui na Figueira nevou sempre até próximo daí.



É possível, mas não estou a falar dessa zona.
Fora de Lisboa e dentro desta região ( Estremadura), onde  não nevou também, foi na zona do Estoril e possivelmente ( mas aqui é suposição), em muitos locais costeiros da zona oeste, onde a influência do Oceano é muito forte ( cabos, zonas costeiras abrigadas,etc..).

O Offtopic por mim fica por aqui.


----------



## cactus (11 Dez 2009 às 22:39)

belem disse:


> Estava a falar de Lisboa.
> Em 2006 não nevou em grande parte da zona costeira, centro,  zona oeste e sul... Pode-se dizer que foi um fenómeno algo dividido, mas não generalizado. E isto após 53 anos sem neve...
> 
> 
> PS: Desculpem o Offtopic.



Alguem sabe dizer se este fenomeno tambem se deu no argarve ( costeiro) ??. Mas há uma coisa que ainda nos dias de hoje me pergunto , pois presenciei aqui no inverno de 1993 . Eu tabalhava aqui numa radio local e se bem me lembro estava na janela num intervalo dum programa , lá fora chovia bem, notei que durante 5 ou 10 minutos todo ficou branco, nao era como o granizo k bate e salta, mas ficava tipo derretido, muitas pesoas telefonaram para a radio, e comentaram que era neve . Telefonamos para o instituto de meteorologia e disseram-nos que nao tinham conhecimento de nada parecido, o assunto morreu logo ali, pois nao havia base cientifica nem registo de nada. Até hoje me pergunto se terá mesmo nevado naqueles 5 ou 10 minutos...         Eu sei que é off topic , desculpem


----------



## Dan (11 Dez 2009 às 22:50)

cactus disse:


> Alguem sabe dizer se este fenomeno tambem se deu no argarve ( costeiro) ??. Mas há uma coisa que ainda nos dias de hoje me pergunto , pois presenciei aqui no inverno de 1993 . Eu tabalhava aqui numa radio local e se bem me lembro estava na janela num intervalo dum programa , lá fora chovia bem, notei que durante 5 ou 10 minutos todo ficou branco, nao era como o granizo k bate e salta, mas ficava tipo derretido, muitas pesoas telefonaram para a radio, e comentaram que era neve . Telefonamos para o instituto de meteorologia e disseram-nos que nao tinham conhecimento de nada parecido, o assunto morreu logo ali, pois nao havia base cientifica nem registo de nada. Até hoje me pergunto se terá mesmo nevado naqueles 5 ou 10 minutos...         Eu sei que é off topic , desculpem



Normalmente é fácil identicar quando são flocos de neve. Pode ter sido graupel.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 10:29)

Dan disse:


> Normalmente é fácil identicar quando são flocos de neve. Pode ter sido *graupel*.



Até ao momento ignorava este termo!

De que forma se apresenta?


----------



## Mjhb (12 Dez 2009 às 10:42)

joseoliveira disse:


> Até ao momento ignorava este termo!
> 
> De que forma se apresenta?



Algo como isto e isto.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 11:50)

Pedro disse:


> Algo como isto e isto.



Desde já, obrigado pela ajuda! 

Se percebi, forma-se aqui o processo de "acreção" _(possível erro ortográfico)_ através do contínuo avolumar dos cristais, antes gotas de chuva esfriada e formam uma espécie de granulado de neve. Interessante!


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2009 às 12:08)

Algumas fotos de graupel na Sanábria no dia 28 de Março de 2007.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 12:29)

Obrigado Dan

Aparentemente vai de encontro ao que referi...

Só gostava agora de saber a certeza se o meu raciocínio ficou correcto.


----------



## Dan (12 Dez 2009 às 13:31)

joseoliveira disse:


> Obrigado Dan
> 
> Aparentemente vai de encontro ao que referi...
> 
> Só gostava agora de saber a certeza se o meu raciocínio ficou correcto.



No caso do graupel, o cristal de neve, a partir de um determinado momento, começa a crescer por acreção de gotículas de água em sobrefusão que gelam e formam a partícula de graupel. Na neve o cristal de neve vai crescendo sempre pela sublimação do vapor de água.


----------



## cactus (12 Dez 2009 às 16:21)

Dan disse:


> Algumas fotos de graupel na Sanábria no dia 28 de Março de 2007.



Foi exactamente isso que vi , foto perfeita para descrever "aquilo" que nunca tinha visto antes


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Dez 2009 às 19:15)

Obrigado mais uma vez...
...agora só falta vê-la ao vivo e a cores por aqui, quiçá por este Inverno!


----------



## Nuno_1010 (27 Dez 2009 às 15:01)

Cadaval 2006


----------



## cdm (27 Dez 2009 às 17:17)

Vós, que seguem o Fórum há mais tempo, e tendo em conta os vários "quase encontros" entre chuva e frio polar que já ocorreram neste Outono/Inverno, acham que este Inverno poderemos assistir a neve em baixas quotas, tipo como em 2006?

Saudações


----------



## rozzo (27 Dez 2009 às 18:22)

cdm disse:


> Vós, que seguem o Fórum há mais tempo, e tendo em conta os vários "quase encontros" entre chuva e frio polar que já ocorreram neste Outono/Inverno, acham que este Inverno poderemos assistir a neve em baixas quotas, tipo como em 2006?
> 
> Saudações



Situações dessas são uma raridade em Portugal infelizmente..
E as que vão ocorrendo são localizadas regra geral..
2006 apenas a Sul de Coimbra.. 2007 apenas arredores de Lisboa.. 2009 apenas Norte..
Como sabemos dada a nossa localização, entradas frias o suficiente para cotas baixas já não são muitas.. Húmidas então menos ainda..
E como já foi falado.. Estas situações virão não directamente das entradas frias (secas) mas da feliz coincidência de num desses episódios se formarem pequenas depressões perto de nós que provoquem precipitação nesse ar continental gélido.. Raras e localizadas..

Além disso, para responder à pergunta.. Dado isto tudo, são sempre situações vistas "em cima da hora"..
Estas pequenas depressões associadas a massas de ar frio continental têm pouca expressão e raramente aparecem nos modelos a pouco mais que uns diazitos..

Ou seja.. Se a chance de prever coisas à distância já é reduzida.. Ainda mais reduzida de arriscar chances de cotas baixas num determinado Inverno..

Resumindo.. São pequeníssimas sempre, e em alguns Invernos.. Olha.. Pode calhar a lotaria a alguma parte do país! 
Mas sendo episódios curtos e localizados.. Diria que antes de ocorrerem ou estarem em vésperas de ocorrer.. Me parecem tão prováveis num Inverno que esteja a ser quente e chuvoso como num que esteja a ser frio e seco, ou outra combinação qualquer!


----------



## cdm (27 Dez 2009 às 19:46)

rozzo disse:


> Situações dessas são uma raridade em Portugal infelizmente..
> E as que vão ocorrendo são localizadas regra geral..
> 2006 apenas a Sul de Coimbra.. 2007 apenas arredores de Lisboa.. 2009 apenas Norte..
> Como sabemos dada a nossa localização, entradas frias o suficiente para cotas baixas já não são muitas.. Húmidas então menos ainda..
> ...




Obrigado pela resposta 
Lembro-me que em 2006 nada estava previsto, foi um pequeno desvio de uma massa de ar húmido em cima da hora.
Na altura 1 meteorologista disse que era cada vez mais provável isso acontecer em Portugal por causa das alterações climáticas, blá blá blá...Mas como ainda não sou parvo para acreditar em meteorologia feita anos antes de 1 dado fenómeno ocorrer ou não ocorrer, sempre duvidei das palavras do senhor.

De qualquer forma, estou sempre à espera de neve a baixas quotas como 2006 ou até como 1954 (ainda eu estava longe de existir, mas dizem que aqui por Mafra foi em grande...). Situações imprevisíveis acontecem sempre


----------



## nimboestrato (8 Fev 2010 às 01:42)

cdm disse:


> ... De qualquer forma, estou sempre à espera de neve a baixas quotas como 2006 ou até como 1954 (ainda eu estava longe de existir, mas dizem que aqui por Mafra foi em grande...)



Fevereiro de 1954 e 1956 foram dois  meses de todos os extremos.
Esses são históricos.
Mas há muitos episódios que não duraram tantos dias , mas que igualmente
terão marcado determinadas datas.
Serve esta introdução para falar aqui da série da RTP 1 aos domingos à noite "conta-me como foi" que no episódio de hoje,a acção estava 
centrada na passagem de ano de 1970 para 1971.E por entre a trama principal,lá se  foi fazendo  referência ao frio que fazia nessa altura em Lisboa e à neve em abundância em todo o norte mesmo a cotas baixas ,
mostrando imagens de Guimarães e Vieira do Minho cobertas de neve.
Como na altura tinha 10 aninhos , já não há memória que registe,
lá fui eu , de imediato  ver ao arquivo  se aquilo não seria contado avulsamente:






[/URL]http://[/IMG]

Sim senhor. A Série televisiva , para além do excelente elenco ,
para além do rigor histórico politico-social, tem também rigor histórico meteorológico...


----------



## actioman (9 Fev 2010 às 09:49)

nimboestrato disse:


> Fevereiro de 1954 e 1956 foram dois  meses de todos os extremos.
> Esses são históricos.
> Mas há muitos episódios que não duraram tantos dias , mas que igualmente
> terão marcado determinadas datas.
> ...




Não só no norte caro nimboestrato , aqui por Elvas foi O nevão!, pois durou dois dias e "a neve alcançou os joelhos em plena cidade", como contam os mais velhos.
Pena é que quem tem estes registos fotográficos não os comparta publicamente . Mas aquando da queda de neve no passado 10/01/10, aqui pela cidade, numa montra de uma casa de fotografia tinha lá a comparação (em fotografias) com o dia 3 de Janeiro de 1971. E claro a acumulação era incomparavelmente superior nesse longínquo inicio da década de 70.


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 13:53)

Não são propriamente a cotas baixas, mas penso que neve no Algarve é sempre um acontecimento interessante. Deixo aqui umas fotos que encontrei pela net de neve na Serra de Monchique.


----------



## actioman (25 Fev 2010 às 15:41)

E sabes a data dessas fotos Jorge_scp


----------



## Jorge_scp (25 Fev 2010 às 17:03)

actioman disse:


> E sabes a data dessas fotos Jorge_scp



Sei que a data da segunda foto pertence ao evento de 2 de Fevereiro de 1954, onde nevou em todo o Algarve. A data da primeira desconheço, já retirei as fotos há algum tempo e não me lembro, mas tenho ideia que foi nos anos 80... estas fotos já estão em cores.


----------



## belem (18 Set 2010 às 14:03)

rozzo disse:


> Situações dessas são uma raridade em Portugal infelizmente..
> E as que vão ocorrendo são localizadas regra geral..
> 2006 apenas a Sul de Coimbra.. 2007 apenas arredores de Lisboa.. 2009 apenas Norte..
> Como sabemos dada a nossa localização, entradas frias o suficiente para cotas baixas já não são muitas.. Húmidas então menos ainda..
> ...



Interessante e sóbria a tua análise.
É um fenómeno muito raro e muitas vezes dividido e localizado.
Em 2006 estendeu-se por mais um bocado de área, mas mesmo assim, na região de Lisboa e do Estoril houve zonas onde não nevou... Isto significa 53 anos sem qualquer neve. 

Como o Dan referiu noutro tópico, o IM fez uma análise desse dia:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/areaeducativa/estudos_casos/quedadeneve/index.html

Acho bastante informativo e interessante este trabalho.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jan 2011 às 23:23)

Hoje fez 5 anos que vi a minha primeira nevada a sério, foi em Coruche(Ribatejo), no saudoso dia *29 de Janeiro de 2006*, 

Pena ser tão raro


----------



## amando96 (29 Jan 2011 às 23:57)

Comigo foi o mesmo, só me apercebi da queda de neve às 5 da tarde, quando saí da escola fui ver, em algumas áreas à sombra ainda havia 50mm! isto na serra do caldeirão, zona da cabeça do velho(estes nomes... lol), adorava ter estado lá de manhã, deve ter havido uma acumulação considerável.


----------



## Albifriorento (30 Jan 2011 às 19:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Do que sei de Castelo Branco (380/489m), tenho 34 anos, e lembrando-me a apenas dos grandes nevões, posso citar o ano 1982/83 e o ano 1992/93 com nevões que duraram 2 ou 3 dias. De resto foram apenas algumas nevadas inesperadas que acabavam em água-neve. Mas sei, pelos conterrâneos que era bastante comum ocorrerem nevões nos anos 40, 50, 60 e 70, mas desses não me lembro!
> 
> Do ano 1982 ou 1983 (4ªclasse), lembro-me que estava frio há vários dias ou semana, os vizinhos tinham uma piscina e suportava bem o peso de um homem, pois tinha já uns 5cm de espessura de gelo. Depois ao fim de uma tarde, começou a "chuviscar" alguns flocos e não mais parou.
> Considero bastante raro, pois hoje sei que era uma frente quente e que no dia seguinte deu origem aos aguaceiros (frente fria). Considero raro por estas bandas, a frente quente ter dado origem logo a neve! Como estava tudo gelado, a neve pegou logo ao chão sem descongelar. Foram uns dias fantásticos!
> ...



Antes de mais peço desculpa por citar 1 post antigo.

Eu sou de 79, lembro-me de uma vez (quando era miúdo) de estar na casa da minha avó, estava-mos de volta da lareira, quando ela de repente me diz para ir a janela.... foi a primeira vez que me lembro de ver neve, ainda tentei ir a rua, mas a minha avó não me deixou . Penso que foi o nevão de 83, pois lembro-me perfeitamente que ainda não andava nas escola .

O de 1992 lembro-me perfeitamente, nevou durante toda a manhã a partir das 9 da matina até ao meio dia, com uma acumulação brutal.... apesar de não ter voltado a nevar nesse dia.

O nevão mais estranho que me lembro penso que foi em 96 ou 97.... Uma manhã bem fria, andei toda a manhã a dizer que ia cair neve, até que os meus amigos começaram a meter-se comigo na brincadeira.... Por volta do 12:30, estava eu dentro da sala de aula quando começa a cair neve , a prof ainda teve o descaramento de mandar fechar as persianas , nevou durante uns 15 minutos e depois parou.



MSantos disse:


> Hoje fez 5 anos que vi a minha primeira nevada a sério, foi em Coruche(Ribatejo), no saudoso dia *29 de Janeiro de 2006*,
> 
> Pena ser tão raro



O nevão de 2006 foi a maior decepção para os Albicastrenses . Todo dia um barbeiro desgraçado, ligava-mos a televisão e via-mos noticias de nevões em Évora, Portalegre e por ai fora... Mas aqui em Castelo Branco tive-mos Sol durante quase todo o dia .


----------



## N_Fig (30 Jan 2011 às 20:16)

E ontem fez 5 anosdesde o último nevão na Figueira. Mas que dia memorável que foi esse! Acordar de manhã e ver a neve a cair, depois ir ver a neve pela cidade, ao almoço ver as imagens do país branco, à tarde ir à serra pois aqui já a neve tinha derretido, e voltar a casa com a notícia de que estava a nevar em Lisboa. Foi um dia espetacular. Pena que nunca mais tenha nevado aqui...


----------



## SocioMeteo (30 Jan 2011 às 22:35)

belem disse:


> Interessante e sóbria a tua análise.
> É um fenómeno muito raro e muitas vezes dividido e localizado.
> Em 2006 estendeu-se por mais um bocado de área, mas mesmo assim, na região de Lisboa e do Estoril houve zonas onde não nevou... Isto significa 53 anos sem qualquer neve.
> 
> ...



O mundo não gira a volta de Belem nem do Estoril... em 2006 nevou em Lisboa ponto final não vamos agora dar entender que não nevou em 2006 porque nevou e nevou e bem no distrito de Lisboa nos conselhos de Pero Pinheiro,Sintra,Mafra,Torres Vedras,Odivelas,Loures,Vila Franca de Xira,Alverca,etc  eu sei porque estive nessas localidades atras da neve e i imensa em Mafra foi algo de extraordinario alias existiram estradas cortadas portanto dentro deste quadro a zona de Belem e Estoril foi uma pequenissima excepção a regra nesse evento marcante para mais tarde recordar. 
Na margem Sul Setubal,Palmela,Pinhal Novo,Vendas Novas,Montijo receberam tambem imensa neve mais intensa em determinadas zonas que outras o caminho entre Atalaia e Pegões estava cheio de neve no dia a seguir pois fiz esse caminho e sei do que estou a falar.

Tambem gostaria de ser um pouco mais rigoroso e repor a verdade em 1987 nevou no Porto penso que em 1998 cairam os flocos na cidade do Porto em 2008 nevou no Porto portanto não foi so em 2009 que nevou no Porto...


----------



## Heat (30 Jan 2011 às 23:22)

belem disse:


> Interessante e sóbria a tua análise.
> É um fenómeno muito raro e muitas vezes dividido e localizado.
> Em 2006 estendeu-se por mais um bocado de área, mas mesmo assim, na região de Lisboa e do Estoril houve zonas onde não nevou... Isto significa 53 anos sem qualquer neve.
> 
> ...



Olá! Nesse ano de 2006 nevou em S.joão do Estoril, a cerca de 1km da praia, durante um minuto, que eu tenha visto lol. Foi durante um período de precipitação mais forte. Sei de uns amigos meus que dizem terem visto nevar no Monte Estoril... Não sei se conta, mas fica aqui o meu contributo.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2011 às 00:26)

Heat disse:


> Olá! Nesse ano de 2006 nevou em S.joão do Estoril, a cerca de 1km da praia, durante um minuto, que eu tenha visto lol. Foi durante um período de precipitação mais forte. Sei de uns amigos meus que dizem terem visto nevar no Monte Estoril... Não sei se conta, mas fica aqui o meu contributo.



Eu segui a referência que me foi dada por um membro aqui do forum chamado de Psm. Provavelmente na zona dele, não ocorreu nada.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2011 às 00:30)

SocioMeteo disse:


> O mundo não gira a volta de Belem nem do Estoril...




Eu limitei-me a reportar do local onde estava, não andei a criar  ilusões...



SocioMeteo disse:


> em 2006 nevou em Lisboa ponto final não vamos agora dar entender que não nevou em 2006 porque nevou e nevou e bem no distrito de Lisboa nos conselhos de Pero Pinheiro,Sintra,Mafra,Torres Vedras,Odivelas,Loures,Vila Franca de Xira,Alverca,etc  eu sei porque estive nessas localidades atras da neve e i imensa em Mafra foi algo de extraordinario alias existiram estradas cortadas portanto dentro deste quadro a zona de Belem e Estoril foi uma pequenissima excepção a regra nesse evento marcante para mais tarde recordar.




Não sei se foi excepção ou não, eu apenas limitei-me a reportar aquilo que me era possível.
Quanto à descrição do evento em si, penso que o IM fez um excelente trabalho.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Na margem Sul Setubal,Palmela,Pinhal Novo,Vendas Novas,Montijo receberam tambem imensa neve mais intensa em determinadas zonas que outras o caminho entre Atalaia e Pegões estava cheio de neve no dia a seguir pois fiz esse caminho e sei do que estou a falar.




Isso depende de local para local.
Em Alto das Vinhas de acordo com um amigo meu, não nevou muito, nevou muito pouco.
Mais uma vez falo apenas daquilo que sei.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2011 às 02:45)

amando96 disse:


> Comigo foi o mesmo, só me apercebi da queda de neve às 5 da tarde, quando saí da escola fui ver, em algumas áreas à sombra ainda havia 50mm! isto na serra do caldeirão, zona da cabeça do velho(estes nomes... lol), adorava ter estado lá de manhã, deve ter havido uma acumulação considerável.



Estas a referir-te a que data? Se foi o 29 de Janeiro de 2006, deve haver ai alguma confusão, é que isso foi num Domingo? Falas em escola amando96?
Podias explicar melhor o teu relato? Obrigado! 



SocioMeteo disse:


> O mundo não gira a volta de Belem nem do Estoril... em 2006 nevou em Lisboa ponto final não vamos agora dar entender que não nevou em 2006 porque nevou e nevou e bem no distrito de Lisboa nos conselhos de Pero Pinheiro,Sintra,Mafra,Torres Vedras,Odivelas,Loures,Vila Franca de Xira,Alverca,etc  eu sei porque estive nessas localidades atras da neve e i imensa em Mafra foi algo de extraordinario alias existiram estradas cortadas portanto dentro deste quadro a zona de Belem e Estoril foi uma pequenissima excepção a regra nesse evento marcante para mais tarde recordar.
> Na margem Sul Setubal,Palmela,Pinhal Novo,Vendas Novas,Montijo receberam tambem imensa neve mais intensa em determinadas zonas que outras o caminho entre Atalaia e Pegões estava cheio de neve no dia a seguir pois fiz esse caminho e sei do que estou a falar.
> 
> Tambem gostaria de ser um pouco mais rigoroso e repor a verdade em 1987 nevou no Porto penso que em 1998 cairam os flocos na cidade do Porto em 2008 nevou no Porto portanto não foi so em 2009 que nevou no Porto...



Caro SocioMeteo tens registos gráficos (fotos ou filmes) do que aqui testemunhas? É que na net não se encontram essas acumulações que referes? Nevou muito e com flocos descomunais, mas acumular... Isso é outra coisa! Em carros e algumas outras superfícies certamente que sim de forma residual, agora acumulações de grande monta, não creio. Aliás se há nevada bem documentada ou outro fenómenos qualquer que ocorra é precisamente por terras lisboetas, mais que não seja pela enorme probabilidade de haver alguém com o telemóvel ou câmara à mão! 

Este é talvez dos filmes onde eu tenha visto mais acumulação de neve, na zona de Odivelas:

As zonas de maior acumulação, nesse saudoso dia, foram certamente o Alentejo. 

Agora sem dúvida que pelo fenómeno em si, foi um dia de destaque pela rareza do fenómeno em terras junto ao Atlântico. Basta ver as imagens que por ai há das praias da Figueira da Foz completamente brancas! 

Maior ainda foi a situação do 28 de Janeiro de 2007, onde nevou apenas na zona de Lisboa até Montemor o Novo.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2011 às 10:39)

Para lançar mais umas achas na fogueira..
Certamente não acumulou nem nevou nada de jeito em Belém, mas que tenho 500% certeza de nesse dia na tv ver o resumo do jogo entre o Belenenses e outra equipa e de estar a nevar.. Isso tenho.
E que o Belenenses joga em Belém também tenho certeza absoluta não é? 
Portanto.. Nevou mesmo em Belém.
Agora que terá sido insignificante, mais água que outra coisa, e especialmente mais junto ao rio pouco ou nada se deve ter visto tudo bem.


----------



## HotSpot (31 Jan 2011 às 11:01)

Nesse mesmo dia, na Moita caíram uns flocos e não acumulou pelo simples facto de não existir precipitação suficiente. O pouco que caiu foi mesmo neve.

Estava de saída para Setúbal e quando cheguei a Palmela nevava copiosamente. Aí sim, acumulou bem, estava tudo branco.

Dos relatos, do que me lembro do dia, se a precipitação em qualquer ponto da grande Lisboa fosse igual à de Palmela, qualquer local ficaria com um cenário semelhante.

Uma nota, quando falo em Palmela, era desde os vales à volta até à parte mais alta da vila, a questão das quotas não se colocou, só mesmo da quantidade de precipitação.


----------



## vitamos (31 Jan 2011 às 11:36)

rozzo disse:


> Para lançar mais umas achas na fogueira..
> Certamente não acumulou nem nevou nada de jeito em Belém, mas que tenho 500% certeza de nesse dia na tv ver o resumo do jogo entre o Belenenses e outra equipa e de estar a nevar.. Isso tenho.
> E que o Belenenses joga em Belém também tenho certeza absoluta não é?
> Portanto.. Nevou mesmo em Belém.
> Agora que terá sido insignificante, mais água que outra coisa, e especialmente mais junto ao rio pouco ou nada se deve ter visto tudo bem.



Ora eu também lanço aqui umas achas para a fogueira... Embora esta seja uma fogueira sem lume, e com temperaturas bem mais baixas 
Nesse 29 Janeiro de 2006 eu estava em lisboa mais propriamente na Calçada de Carriche. Nessa data eu fui daqueles que com entusiasmo afirmou convictamente que nevou em Lisboa. Anos depois e graças aos conhecimentos que fui adquirindo aqui no fórum, posso dar uma visão mais exacta e menos emotiva dos acontecimentos em questão. Vi nesse dia generosas acumulações é certo, na Serra da Amoreira em Odivelas, local onde me dirigi algumas horas depois do evento. Ví vídeos da neve em Odivelas... Sem dúvida 100% neve. Agora no local onde estava (Calçada de Carriche) e penso que em Grande Parte de Lisboa o fenómeno foi, na sua maioria, uma mistura de neve e água.
Penso que na larga maioria do tempo em que houve precipitação na minha localização, e que na altura me parecia autenticamente neve, devido à minha falta de "know how", hoje e olhando com mais distância e tendo outros eventos para comparar posso dizer que o que ocorreu foi aquilo que será o "sleet" puro. Ou seja flocos de neve sempre ou quase sempre misturado com água no estado líquido. Daí não ter verificado qualquer acumulação. Daí também não ter sabido de registos de acumulação em Lisboa. Daí também eu acreditar que não terá nevado em muitos locais mais baixos em Lisboa e arredores. Agora tudo isto depende da habitual distinção entre neve e sleet, ou do que é mais neve que chuva, ou mais chuva que neve. Todos nós sabemos a dor de cabeça que isto é....

E depois temos claro o factor "quantos vêem e como vêem". Em 29 de Janeiro de 2006 muitos viram a neve em Lisboa... Poucos certamente se dedicaram a ver a diferente textura da precipitação.... Muitos festejaram sem saber se era mais neve, ou sleet... Pouco interessava, era dia de festa... E Havia flocos... logo era neve (mais ou menos misturada).
No entanto a em Janeiro de 2010 eu posso garantir que nevou em Coimbra... Uns instantes 1 a 2 minutos em que era neve pura... Passando a sleet, depois a chuva. Aí nevou MESMO. Vi mesmo Neve... Só que eram 8h da manhã de um Domingo (ups). Ou seja poucos viram, nada acumulou, nada fica para contar na história do evento!

E é disto que se faz a história! A 29 de Janeiro de 2006 nevou em Lisboa. Independentemente se "sleetou" mais nuns sítios ou outros.... Para a história ficam os flocos


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2011 às 11:57)

vitamos disse:


> E é disto que se faz a história! A 29 de Janeiro de 2006 nevou em Lisboa. Independentemente se "sleetou" mais nuns sítios ou outros.... Para a história ficam os flocos



Exacto! 

A ver se logo vou ao "baú" buscar umas fotos e vídeos desse dia, para colocar aqui no tópico.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jan 2011 às 14:13)

Em Odivelas o maior problema foi a quantidade de chuva que caiu durante toda a manhã e inicio da tarde desse dia.
Havia água por todo o lado, os jardins estavam ensopados, a estrada cheia de água...

Portanto, quando a chuva passou a neve, ela simplesmente não pegava.
A precipitação era 100% neve (pelo menos à minha cota 140m e daí para cima), mas só começou a pegar depois de já estar a nevar há algum tempo.
Se tudo estivesse seco, o acumulado de neve seria bem maior.

Neve em Odivelas (2006)
As 3 primeiras fotografias foram aos 140m de altitude. As da serra a 300m de altitude.

Outro vídeo de Odivelas, à cota 90m.

Houve alturas em que a neve era torrencial, mas devido às razões que apontei, não pegava.

De destacar ainda o vento muito forte que se fez sentir nesse dia.


----------



## N_Fig (31 Jan 2011 às 16:43)

rozzo disse:


> Para lançar mais umas achas na fogueira..
> Certamente não acumulou nem nevou nada de jeito em Belém, mas que tenho 500% certeza de nesse dia na tv ver o resumo do jogo entre o Belenenses e outra equipa e de estar a nevar.. Isso tenho.
> E que o Belenenses joga em Belém também tenho certeza absoluta não é?
> Portanto.. Nevou mesmo em Belém.
> Agora que terá sido insignificante, mais água que outra coisa, e especialmente mais junto ao rio pouco ou nada se deve ter visto tudo bem.



Sim nevou no jogo do Belenenses, foi num jogo que o Belenenses ganhou 5-0, como podem ver aqui:
http://www.zerozero.pt/jogo.php?id=195946
Portanto que nevou em belém, nevou. Agora se junto ao rio ou qualquer coisa parecida não sei.


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2011 às 17:33)

rozzo disse:


> Para lançar mais umas achas na fogueira..
> Certamente não acumulou nem nevou nada de jeito em Belém, mas que tenho 500% certeza de nesse dia na tv ver o resumo do jogo entre o Belenenses e outra equipa e de estar a nevar.. Isso tenho.
> E que o Belenenses joga em Belém também tenho certeza absoluta não é?
> Portanto.. Nevou mesmo em Belém.
> Agora que terá sido insignificante, mais água que outra coisa, e especialmente mais junto ao rio pouco ou nada se deve ter visto tudo bem.



Onde eu estive não vi neve.
Foi perto dos Jerónimos. 
E tivesse sido em Belém ou não, tenho a certeza que o que muita gente viu nesse dia, foi sleet, nem sequer foi neve.


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2011 às 19:24)

Em 2006, Paço de Arcos nevou, com aquilo que sei hoje a maioria água neve, com 2 momentos de mais intensidade em que já era neve com uns farrapos grandes, sem nunca agarrar. Não durou muito tempo, talvez 20-30 minutos. Em 2007 praticamente não vi nada, apenas uns flocos isolados a esvoaçar.

Em relação a esse jogo do Belenenses, há vários registos  na Net sobre a neve antes do jogo. Claro que quando um lisboeta fala em "nevão" nada tem a ver com um nevão em Bragança por exemplo 



> Há 52 anos que Lisboa não via cair neve. Foi hoje, primeiro uns flocos no final do almoço, depois um nevão “à séria”, quando tinha acabado de chegar ao Restelo. Que maravilhoso foi assistir a tal espectáculo desde o varandim do Acácio Rosa, por cima da Capela do Sto. Cristo, e ver o Tejo, os Jerónimos e a ponte entrecortados por flocos de neve. Uma imagem que não esquecerei nunca. Veio depois o jogo, e pouco há a contar para além dos golos. Vitória fácil contra a pior equipa do campeonato e, talvez, a pior equipa que vi jogar na 1ª Divisão. Os golos sucederam-se, a equipa esteve muito bem, e registe-se a estreia de Rui Jorge, que com 2 assistências e muita concentração defensiva, mostrou ser um reforço de peso.
> http://belenenses.blogspot.com/2006/01/belenenses-5-0-penafiel-nevo-de-golos.html






> O Belenenses tirou a barriga de misérias ao golear facilmente o Penafiel por 5-0. Num encontro marcado pela neve que caiu no Restelo antes do encontro, o francês Hassan Ahamada apontou um "hat-trick" e chamou a si todo o protagonismo.
> http://livreindirecto.blogspot.com/2006/01/liga-portuguesajornada-20.html


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2011 às 19:41)

Há uma outra data na Grande Lisboa que é muito pouco referida, porque foi de noite e não foi nada de especial. 
Numa noite de Domingo muito fria, 28 de Fevereiro de 1993, vinha eu de fim de semana do norte do país e uma boleia ia-me levar ao Estoril onde morava, e na rádio TSF um ouvinte informava que caia neve no Cacém, e continuamos viagem atentos, e entre Sintra e o Autódromo do Estoril apanhámos uma coisa viscosa que caiu no para-brisas, e ao analisa-la com os dedos vi que era gelo meio derretido mas com alguns cristais pelo meio. 
Mas foi apenas a única coisa que vi. Durante muitos anos não fazia ideia em que data foi, só sabia que foi a um Domingo à noite e sabia mais ou menos o ano, e só após cruzar alguma informação cheguei a esse dia, em que há registos de neve a norte e também mais a sul como Évora. Na grande Lisboa deve ter sido muito localizado em torno de Sintra devido a umas pequenas nuvens que entraram na zona e a ajuda da serra provavelmente, e uma coisa muito fraca certamente.














Ao meio dia eram estas as temperaturas aos 500 e 850hPa nesse dia.


----------



## David sf (31 Jan 2011 às 21:06)

A 29 de Janeiro de 2006, saí de Lisboa pelas 10 da manhã. Chovia muito com trovoada e com 7 graus e granizo. Quando passei na primeira saída de Montemor estavam 5 graus e céu nublado, mas sem precipitação. Começou a nevar, com 1 grau, primeiro agua-neve na segunda saída para Montemor, depois só neve na passagem da área de serviço. Estive duas horas em Évora sempre a nevar com intensidade. No regresso, já com a A6 cortada de Évora Este a Vendas Novas, havia grande acumulação até Montemor o Novo.

Bem perto de Lisboa, quando passei no alto antes da descida para Almada, já alinhado com a 25 de Abril, estavam 9 graus e o sol brilhava. Eram 14:55. Nas portagens a temperatura já tinha descido para 1,5 graus. As pessoas no carro ao lado olhavam com espanto para o termómetro. No noticiário das 15 na Antena 1 a primeira noticia era que estava a nevar em Cabo Ruivo na sede do grupo RTP. Obviamente fiquei em êxtase, e não tardou em ver nevar, na entrada da A5 vindo da ponte. Durou um minuto, se tanto, mas foi tudo neve. Umas duas horas depois vi nevar, também 100% neve, em Mem Martins. Durou uma meia hora, foi de fraca intensidade e não pegou nada, pois estava tudo molhado.


----------



## meteo (31 Jan 2011 às 22:02)

Vince disse:


> *Em 2006, Paço de Arcos nevou*, com aquilo que sei hoje a maioria água neve, com 2 momentos de mais intensidade em que já era neve com uns farrapos grandes, sem nunca agarrar. Não durou muito tempo, talvez 20-30 minutos. Em 2007 praticamente não vi nada, apenas uns flocos isolados a esvoaçar.
> 
> Em relação a esse jogo do Belenenses, há vários registos  na Net sobre a neve antes do jogo. Claro que quando um lisboeta fala em "nevão" nada tem a ver com um nevão em Bragança por exemplo



Exactamente.Onde eu estava em 2006 fui espreitar à janela a chuva(nem sabia que nesse dia havia hipótese de nevar ) e ai vejo uma chuva algo diferente,demasiado branca e a esvoaçar! Tive durante 1 minuto a pensar o que era aquilo,só depois me convenci que era mesmo neve 
Fui para a rua logo a correr,e se ainda era neve com alguma chuva,no momento em que a precipitação aumentou,houve momentos em que foi só neve mesmo!
Nem uma gota de chuva... À cota 0,ao lado do Atlântico numa das zonas menos frias no Inverno que pode haver no Litoral Centro neve,pura neve 
Claro,logo depois voltou a água-neve que ainda durou algum tempo.Grande dia.

No ano de 2007 não vi rigorosamente nada.Soube por amigos que nevou em Sintra bem nesse dia.


----------



## rozzo (31 Jan 2011 às 22:08)

Bom, como prometido de manhã, aqui vai material de *29 Janeiro 2006* na zona de Lisboa.
São bastantes coisas, portanto se a moderação quiser mudar para um tópico apropriado que esteja à vontade! 

As fotos são todas em Monsanto, não sei bem a altitude, na zona da "Luneta dos Quarteis".
Nevava "torrencialmente" mesmo, em todo período que estive lá. Inicialmente tudo molhado não pegava muito, mas começou a pegar tal a intensidade. Vê-se o tamanhão dos flocos, incluindo a foto dentro do carro.
Estava a rondar certamente os 0º, a temperatura era gélida mesmo.
Depois mais tarde começou a acalmar a neve e a subir a temperatura, e apesar de continua a nevar, muita neve começou a derreter.
Ainda assim vi umas casas nessa zona um bom pedaço depois com telhados brancos ainda.

Cá vai:








































Os vídeos, são em vários locais, o primeiro quando ia em direcção a Sintra (com medo que em cotas baixas não nevasse) e começou a nevar no Algueirão.
O segundo e terceiro em Sintra, junto ao Castelo dos Mouros.
Um no IC19, e o restante também em Monsanto, estes últimos claramente mais interessantes que os primeiros feitos na zona de Sintra, onde quando estava por lá nevava fraco apenas.














Ironicamente, no meio desta caça à neve, não vi nevar na minha localidade, em Oeiras, pois quando regressei já tinha terminado. Em 2007 por Oeiras apenas caiu sleet bem molhada..

Ai que nevão.. Que saudades..


----------



## stormy (31 Jan 2011 às 22:37)

Como já referi noutros topicos, pela Louriceira nevou em 2006 com grande intensidade desde cerca das 11h ás 16h...tendo acumulado cerca de 2 a 4cm na estrada, 8cm nos campos e até 15cm em locais expostos ao vento.
Em Arruda dos Vinhos o cenario foi semelhante, mas na Louriceira ( cota 300m) a neve aguentou 2 dias, 4 nos locais umbrios, enquanto em Arruda ( ~100m) não deve ter resistido muito mais que 24h.

Em 2007 nevou com menor intensidade, entre as 10h e as 14h, e a neve aguentou no solo a cotas superiores a 200m até ao inicio da manhã do dia seguinte, ( em Arruda tambem nevou mas não pegou)...

Aqui um filme feito dia *28 de Janeiro de 2007*, á cota 370m na aldeia da carvalha ( ou tambem Carvalhal), a 2km NE da Louriceira e a 10km E do Sobral de Monte Agraço:

No Gmaps:
http://maps.google.pt/maps?f=q&sour...7627,-9.113932&spn=0.031494,0.076818&t=h&z=14


----------



## belem (31 Jan 2011 às 23:19)

vitamos disse:


> Ora eu também lanço aqui umas achas para a fogueira... Embora esta seja uma fogueira sem lume, e com temperaturas bem mais baixas
> Nesse 29 Janeiro de 2006 eu estava em lisboa mais propriamente na Calçada de Carriche. Nessa data eu fui daqueles que com entusiasmo afirmou convictamente que nevou em Lisboa. Anos depois e graças aos conhecimentos que fui adquirindo aqui no fórum, posso dar uma visão mais exacta e menos emotiva dos acontecimentos em questão. Vi nesse dia generosas acumulações é certo, na Serra da Amoreira em Odivelas, local onde me dirigi algumas horas depois do evento. Ví vídeos da neve em Odivelas... Sem dúvida 100% neve. Agora no local onde estava (Calçada de Carriche) e penso que em Grande Parte de Lisboa o fenómeno foi, na sua maioria, uma mistura de neve e água.:



Exacto, aparentemente foi isso que aconteceu.
Também conheço quem esteve na Baixa e também não viu nada.




vitamos disse:


> Penso que na larga maioria do tempo em que houve precipitação na minha localização, e que na altura me parecia autenticamente neve, devido à minha falta de "know how", hoje e olhando com mais distância e tendo outros eventos para comparar posso dizer que o que ocorreu foi aquilo que será o "sleet" puro. Ou seja flocos de neve sempre ou quase sempre misturado com água no estado líquido. Daí não ter verificado qualquer acumulação. Daí também não ter sabido de registos de acumulação em Lisboa. Daí também eu acreditar que não terá nevado em muitos locais mais baixos em Lisboa e arredores. Agora tudo isto depende da habitual distinção entre neve e sleet, ou do que é mais neve que chuva, ou mais chuva que neve. Todos nós sabemos a dor de cabeça que isto é....



Normalmente quando cae misturada com água, nem se vê qualquer acumulação, embora possa haver alguma excepção ou outra, é isto que normalmente acontece.




vitamos disse:


> E depois temos claro o factor "quantos vêem e como vêem". Em 29 de Janeiro de 2006 muitos viram a neve em Lisboa... Poucos certamente se dedicaram a ver a diferente textura da precipitação.... Muitos festejaram sem saber se era mais neve, ou sleet... Pouco interessava, era dia de festa... E Havia flocos... logo era neve (mais ou menos misturada).
> No entanto a em Janeiro de 2010 eu posso garantir que nevou em Coimbra... Uns instantes 1 a 2 minutos em que era neve pura... Passando a sleet, depois a chuva. Aí nevou MESMO. Vi mesmo Neve... Só que eram 8h da manhã de um Domingo (ups). Ou seja poucos viram, nada acumulou, nada fica para contar na história do evento!
> 
> E é disto que se faz a história! A 29 de Janeiro de 2006 nevou em Lisboa. Independentemente se "sleetou" mais nuns sítios ou outros.... Para a história ficam os flocos



Exacto.








Bonita foto!


----------



## Vince (31 Jan 2011 às 23:42)

Bom material rozzo, que saudades mesmo.


Uma foto no Monsanto, da Lusa



> Um popular fotografa um boneco de neve junto a um veiculo celular coberto de gelo perto do estabelecimento prisional de Monsanto esta tarde, domingo 29 de Janeiro de 2006.


----------



## belem (1 Fev 2011 às 00:06)

Vince disse:


> Bom material rozzo, que saudades mesmo.
> 
> 
> Uma foto no Monsanto, da Lusa



Essa zona é a mais alta e fria da Serra, portanto deve ter sido uns dos melhores locais desse dia para observar a neve em toda a região.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Fev 2011 às 01:40)

Boas!
Nesse histórico dia, estava eu no Aeroporto de Lisboa quando começou toda a gente num zum-zum que estava a nevar e tal... 
Como tenho acesso livre a todo o aeroporto, fui logo para a placa, para levar com a neve em cima...
O que é certo é que levei mais água do que neve, mas mesmo assim, embora na maior parte do tempo tenha caído água-neve, ou sleet, momentos houve em que a precipitação era 100% sólida, embora esses momentos tivessem sido efémeros.
Acumulações, muito pouco, apenas em alguns tejadilhos de carros...


----------



## AnDré (1 Fev 2011 às 01:43)

Bom material rozzo.

Vou fazer uma cópia do teu post para um outro tópico:
 Nevão a cotas baixas - 29 Janeiro 2006 

Quanto a 2007, o fenómeno foi mais localizado, mas em Odivelas voltou a cair com alguma intensidade, embora sem qualquer acumulação. Pelo menos na área urbana. A acumular só se foi no alto da serra da Amoreira (315m).

Vídeo desse dia, postado pelo Fantkboy, a uma cota de cerca de 200m, e onde se vê toda a área urbana de Odivelas norte (onde moro).

[ame=http://s303.photobucket.com/albums/nn142/fantkboy/?action=view&current=Neve.flv]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/ame]


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 00:08)

[/IMG]

ultima neve que caiu em Ponte de Lima penso que em 1986
desde ai nunca mais caiu.
para nevar ca tem de ser cota 0 

foi a unica foto que encontrei


----------



## Z13 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:09)

1337 disse:


> [/IMG]
> 
> ultima neve que caiu em Ponte de Lima penso que em 1986
> desde ai nunca mais caiu.
> ...





Histórica!


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:12)

tens que dar um pouco da tua neve para aqui z13 :P :


----------



## Aristocrata (18 Fev 2011 às 22:37)

1337 disse:


> foi *a unica foto* que encontrei



Pode ter sido a única, mas é de certeza *única* na beleza dessa terra!

E nesse dia tenho também certeza que não tive aulas...


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> Pode ter sido a única, mas é de certeza *única* na beleza dessa terra!
> 
> E nesse dia tenho também certeza que não tive aulas...



pois acredito que em paços de ferreira tenha sido um grande nevão,se aqui foi o que foi.
obrigado pelo elogio


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Set 2011 às 11:48)

Começava-se o ano em grande noutros tempos 






P.S - A Corredoura, era uma aldeia que exista ao lado de Moncorvo, que hoje se aglomerou na vila devido ao crescimento de ambas.


----------



## F_R (9 Set 2011 às 14:26)

Que ela também venha para os meus lados este ano


----------



## actioman (9 Set 2011 às 17:28)

Epá já começa a cheirar à época da febre "nevistica"


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2011 às 19:56)

actioman disse:


> Epá já começa a cheirar à época da febre "nevistica"



Pois é, mas sabes como é os dias começam a ficar mais pequenos o Outono aproxima-se já há pessoal que está a ficar "sedento" de neve


----------



## Norther (9 Set 2011 às 20:47)

adorava que tivéssemos um bom inverno como em pontos do hemisfério sul teve este ano


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Set 2011 às 19:38)

Moncorvo, 1951.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Out 2011 às 17:16)

Barreiro, 1954.


----------



## F_R (4 Out 2011 às 17:42)

Muito boa essa imagem Mário


----------



## Fil (4 Out 2011 às 17:58)

Mário Barros disse:


> Barreiro, 1954.



Grande achado Mário!


----------



## Serrano (6 Out 2011 às 12:21)

Que bela foto do Barreiro!!! Penso que seja um pouco antes da estação Barreiro A...

Vivi muitos anos no Barreiro e lembro-me de ter visto num jornal local (Jornal do Barreiro ou Voz do Barreiro) uma foto do Parque Catarina Eufémia, no centro da cidade, com neve, só não me recordo é se também era de 1954 ou da década de 40... 



Mário Barros disse:


> Barreiro, 1954.


----------



## PDias (9 Nov 2011 às 14:29)

ALENQUER - 1946


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2012 às 00:29)

Reportório de fotografias de neve a cotas baixas em Portugal:

http://www.google.pt/search?tbm=isch&hl=pt-PT&source=hp&q=neve+1954&gbv=2&oq=neve+1954&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=5703l8406l0l8812l9l9l0l3l3l0l266l1218l2-5l5l0

Utilizei apenas os termos NEVE e 1954 na pesquisa de imagens do Google ...

Achei curioso o conjunto de fotografias numa das páginas do skyscrapercity

E outro tópico também com bonitas imagens no mesmo skyscrapercity:

Neve chegou a Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2012 às 17:30)

Neve em Beja (13 de Janeiro de 1945)





Fonte: Beja y Arrabaldes


----------



## Shimmy (2 Mai 2012 às 22:17)

O tal dia em 2006 foi espectacular. Mudou-me, agora passo os invernos à coca a ver se neva. Não fazia ideia que poderia nevar nesse dia, e no dia anterior tinha ido para a borga. Acordei tarde, e quando abro os estores fiquei assim: 

Já agora, aqui ficam também as filmagens que fiz com a máquina fotográfica nesse dia


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Set 2012 às 19:28)

Lisboa, Janeiro de 1945.































http://www.flickr.com/photos/biblarte/


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2012 às 19:45)

Lisboa no nevão de 1954





Av. António Augusto de Aguiar.





Rua Castilho.





Parque Eduardo VII.

http://biclaranja.blogs.sapo.pt/159848.html


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Set 2012 às 23:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Lisboa, Janeiro de 1945.


----------



## DaniFR (5 Fev 2013 às 15:03)

*Neve em Coimbra - Fevereiro de 1983*










fonte


----------



## Dan (5 Fev 2013 às 17:06)

Excelentes registos desse episódio


----------



## MSantos (5 Fev 2013 às 18:52)

Excelentes fotos de Coimbra 

Nevões de outros tempos, mas há sempre aquela esperança que imagens destas se voltem a repetir.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (5 Fev 2013 às 19:10)

Vai fazer trinta anos,no dia de Carnaval de Fevereiro de 1983,ainda me lembro bem desse dia,aqui em C.Branco...tinha 22 anos,era solteiro e bom rapaz


----------



## Paulo H (5 Fev 2013 às 20:20)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Vai fazer trinta anos,no dia de Carnaval de Fevereiro de 1983,ainda me lembro bem desse dia,aqui em C.Branco...tinha 22 anos,era solteiro e bom rapaz



Também me lembro bem, foi um espetáculo! Os dias anteriores eram muito frios, lembro-me de ver um vizinho meu de pé na piscina, o gelo tinha à vontade uns 5cm acumulados.

Lembro-me de ter começado a neviscar na véspera ao fim do dia, mas nem dei bastante importância. Dpx terá passado a águaceiros durante a noite, e só me lembro da minha mãe me acordar pra ir para a escola (4a classe no castelo) e fiquei deslumbrado com a acumulação.

Mesmo assim, lá no recreio da escola, havia um pirralho mais velho que eu que não queria que andassemos a pisar/sujar a neve. Enfim, o moço tinha medo que ela acabasse! 

Nos dias seguintes ainda sobravam restos de neve, pois se derretia durante o dia mas congelava à noite!

Desculpem, mas penso que vale a pena partilhar estas memórias, embora da minha infância..


----------



## Vince (5 Fev 2013 às 20:57)

Paulo H disse:


> Também me lembro bem, foi um espetáculo! Os dias anteriores eram muito frios, lembro-me de ver um vizinho meu de pé na piscina, o gelo tinha à vontade uns 5cm acumulados.
> 
> Lembro-me de ter começado a neviscar na véspera ao fim do dia, mas nem dei bastante importância. Dpx terá passado a águaceiros durante a noite, e só me lembro da minha mãe me acordar pra ir para a escola (4a classe no castelo) e fiquei deslumbrado com a acumulação.
> 
> ...



O nevão do carnaval de 1983 toldou toda uma geração. Nos últimos anos  aos poucos tenho percebido a importância colectiva desse evento único.
Essas fotos do DaniFR em Coimbra são extraordinárias porque não as conhecia.


----------



## fishisco (5 Fev 2013 às 23:06)

qd foi esse nevaoem 83 tinha eu 2 anos por isso nao me lembro mas o meu pai conta-me que nevou em espinho e que ele nesse dia tinha trabalhado toda a noite e no dia que nevou veio ate ca com tudo branco... ja vi algumas fotografias, tenho pena de nao me lembrar de nada  foi o maior nevao que vivi


----------



## james (8 Fev 2013 às 11:41)

A título de curiosidade histórica , vai fazer agora 30 anos  que ocorreram os históricos nevões de 1983 . 
 Curiosamente está prevista uma entrada fria na altura do carnaval , tal como à 30 anos ; vamos ver no que dá . 
 Esses nevões são realmente um marco histórico , ainda hoje é tema de conversas entre família e amigos . 
 Eu tinha 7 anos , o 1 º nevão ocorreu numa sexta - feira e voltou a nevar mais durante o dia . 

Os dias que se seguiram foram de frio de " rachar " , até que na terca - feira de carnaval ocorreu outro grande nevão . Este foi durante a noite , as pessoas levantaram - se e estava tudo branco .

No dia de carnaval , eu costumava ir aos meus avós em Paços de Ferreira e não pude ir , porque as estradas estavam quase todas cortadas . 


Alguns carros de vizinhos meus ficaram bloqueados pela neve e o frio era tanto que houve um boneco de neve à beira da minha casa que durou 2 ou 3 dias  .

Foram vários diasloucos , nevou , pelo menos , por todo o norte , inclusivé à beira mar .


----------



## camrov8 (8 Fev 2013 às 19:01)

e parece que para a semana vem festa vamos ver se não sai gorado


----------



## thunder_chaser (8 Fev 2013 às 20:52)

Ultimo nevão aqui na cidade foi no dia 10 de janeiro de 2009, em certas zonas da cidade acumulou cerca de 5 a 10 cm e demorou 24 horas a derreter por completo.


----------



## Scuderia (9 Fev 2013 às 07:23)

Pareçe que foi um marco na geração que nasceu em 60/70 os nevões de 1983.

Tinha eu 1 ano em 83 , nevou em Alfena - Valongo, distancia para o mar é reduzida.

Aquelas fotos de Coimbra em 1983, são uma delicia para quem ouviu falar mas nunca viu algum registo desse épico nevão.


----------



## camrov8 (9 Fev 2013 às 10:50)

eu nasci em 83 e lembro-me de ter nevado quando tinha 10 anos por isso 93 se que chegou a acumular um bocado


----------



## NunoC (24 Abr 2013 às 17:10)

Acho fantástica esta ideia!!!! Estou entusiasmado!

Bom, é mais fácil eu ir acompanhando os posts do que publicar, o meu tempo não é muito!

Mas mal tenha um tempinho vou investigar e patilhar com vocês!!! Prometido!!


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jun 2013 às 23:56)

PORRA  .


----------



## rozzo (5 Jun 2013 às 11:31)

Não sabes a data Mário?


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2013 às 11:36)

rozzo disse:


> Não sabes a data Mário?



Não, se não teria colocado  mas deve ser coisa dos anos 40.


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2013 às 14:10)

Mário Barros disse:


> Não, se não teria colocado  mas deve ser coisa dos anos 40.



40??

Duvido muito, entre os anos 40 e os anos 50 Portugal continental estava a atravessar um período algo quente, com temperaturas próximas aquelas dos anos 80 e 90.

Os períodos frios, usualmente relacionados com as fases negativas da AMO, foram entre 1920-30, e depois 1960-70. 

Antes disso, houve um período muito frio em 1870-80, que foi o período mais frio que há registos no observatório de Lisboa.


----------



## rozzo (5 Jun 2013 às 14:18)

Stormy, sabes perfeitamente, que se parares para pensar no assunto com mais calma e menos impulsividade, é óbvio que o facto de se tratar dum período quente ou frio não impede um evento isolado de um grande nevão a cotas baixas.
Nem um Inverno extremamente acima da média implica que não haja um nevão isolado importante, quanto mais extrapolar isso de uma década mais quente que o normal...

Não havendo registo da data, o mais que podemos aproximar é por detalhes como roupas das pessoas, carros, etc. Esse teu raciocínio teórico um bocado a tender para o "sabichão" neste caso, aqui cai por terra rapidamente e sabes disso.


----------



## Paulo H (5 Jun 2013 às 14:56)

rozzo disse:


> Stormy, sabes perfeitamente, que se parares para pensar no assunto com mais calma e menos impulsividade, é óbvio que o facto de se tratar dum período quente ou frio não impede um evento isolado de um grande nevão a cotas baixas.
> Nem um Inverno extremamente acima da média implica que não haja um nevão isolado importante, quanto mais extrapolar isso de uma década mais quente que o normal...




Também penso o mesmo Rozzo. Por vezes é nas décadas com médias bem superiores às normais, que ocorrem fenómenos mais extremos, tanto de frio como de calor, de precipitação ou de seca.

Em todo o caso, é engraçado extrapolar, enfim, vale o que vale, mas pelas décadas referidas pelo Stormy, parecem oscilações de 40anos, pelo que o período 2010-20 deveria também ser frio em relação às normais climatológicas.


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jun 2013 às 15:58)

Não terá sido naquele episódio memorável de 1954 (Salvo erro) em que nevou no País inteiro com grande intensidade e acumulação??


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jun 2013 às 16:05)

stormy disse:


> 40??
> 
> Duvido muito, entre os anos 40 e os anos 50 Portugal continental estava a atravessar um período algo quente, com temperaturas próximas aquelas dos anos 80 e 90.



Então chuta lá a época em que poderá ter sido.


----------



## amando96 (5 Jun 2013 às 16:39)

Umas pesquisas dizem-me 1963, um argumento foi que na década de 1940 não haveria rede eléctrica. bem visível na foto acima e nesta:


----------



## CptRena (6 Jun 2013 às 03:16)

http://pasteldevouzela.blogspot.pt/2010/11/um-dia-de-neve.html


----------



## MSantos (6 Jun 2013 às 12:49)

Independentemente do ano em que tenham sido obtidas são imagens fantásticas.


----------



## Vince (7 Jun 2013 às 10:15)

amando96 disse:


> Umas pesquisas dizem-me 1963, um argumento foi que na década de 1940 não haveria rede eléctrica. bem visível na foto acima e nesta:



A ter sido mesmo nesse ano, talvez tenha ocorrido nestes dias, início de Fevereiro de 63:










stormy disse:


> 40??
> 
> Duvido muito, entre os anos 40 e os anos 50 Portugal continental estava a atravessar um período algo quente, com temperaturas próximas aquelas dos anos 80 e 90.



Surpreendentes estas tuas afirmações quando aconteceram precisamente nos anos 40 e 50 algumas das entradas de neve mais épicas do século; e há imensa informação e fotografias no fórum sobre isso!

Em 1945 já não havia memória de um nevão assim.
O grannevada recolheu bastante informação desse evento



			
				GranNevada disse:
			
		

> De Amares , Jan. 9
> O frio
> Esta região tem , já há bastantes dias , sido assolada por uma vaga de frio , vento e geada que nos têm feito tiritar e muito prejudicou a agricultura , que bastante se tem sentido com este frio inclemente.
> Mas hoje pela manhã , ficamos mais surpreendidos com a espessa camada de neve que havia caído de noite . Dizem os velhos que não se lembram de tempo tão bravo .
> ...





Um Douglas DC-2 da companhia Iberia em _"deicing"_ no aeroporto da Portela, Lisboa, Janeiro de 1945







Em 1954 nem vale a pena falar, até no Algarve nevou à cota zero, está tudo dito.

E anos 80, bom, há o nevão de Fevereiro de 1983 que ficou na memória de uma geração, em muitos locais de cotas baixas no centro do país já não cai neve desde essa data, ou seja, há 30 anos.



Ainda tenho esperança de na minha vida poder testemunhar entradas destas 


*Janeiro 1945*







*Fevereiro 1954
*


----------



## stormy (7 Jun 2013 às 15:44)

Interessante, eventos pontuais mas muito violentos....não sabia da sua existência já que maior parte dos invernos mais frio e extremos ocorreram nos anos 60 e 70.

Boa informação Vince


----------



## jonyyy (13 Jun 2013 às 23:34)

Sei que a Guarda não é propriamente uma cota baixa, mas também não é uma cota alta  ehehe andei a pesquisar e encontrei esta foto que data da década de 50 ou 60






[/IMG]


----------



## Piqueno (11 Ago 2013 às 18:10)

estive a ler umas coisitas interessantes 
agora neve sabe bem para refrescarrr 
em 1954 nevou até em marrocos e em 1450 dizem que houve acumulação em tanger 
a neve em porto santo se aconteceu foi a 4 de fevereiro de 1860 secalhar foi granizo 
alguém já deve ter colocado isto


----------



## james (12 Ago 2013 às 10:36)

Piqueno disse:


> estive a ler umas coisitas interessantes
> agora neve sabe bem para refrescarrr
> em 1954 nevou até em marrocos e em 1450 dizem que houve acumulação em tanger
> a neve em porto santo se aconteceu foi a 4 de fevereiro de 1860 secalhar foi granizo
> alguém já deve ter colocado isto



No norte de Marrocos , nos Montes Atlas , não é assim tão invulgar cair neve .


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:09)

james disse:


> No norte de Marrocos , nos Montes Atlas , não é assim tão invulgar cair neve .



Los Atlas atinguen unos 4000 metros. A esa latitud y altitud no es extraño nevar en ningún punto del mundo. 
Ha nevado hasta en el Norte de Florida a altitudes muy bajas, no es extraño que nieve a 4000 metros a latitudes similares o mas altas.


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:11)

Piqueno disse:


> estive a ler umas coisitas interessantes
> agora neve sabe bem para refrescarrr
> em 1954 nevou até em marrocos e em 1450 dizem que houve acumulação em tanger
> a neve em porto santo se aconteceu foi a 4 de fevereiro de 1860 secalhar foi granizo
> alguém já deve ter colocado isto



Durante las guerras napoleónicas a armada británica en Alejandría (Norte de Egipto) fué sorprendida por una tormenta de nieve que dejo mas de 10 cms en esa ciudad........hablamos de inicio del S.XIX.


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:18)

james disse:


> No norte de Marrocos , nos Montes Atlas , não é assim tão invulgar cair neve .



Mesmo aqui, en el foro meteopt. hay un reportaje fotografico de NIEVE EN LA ISLA DE LA PALMA (islas Canarias) a latitud mas al Sur que el Norte de Marruecos. Un reportaje de 2011 y en montañas de 2000 metros.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/nieve-en-la-isla-de-la-palma-2011-a-5322.html


----------



## duero (12 Ago 2013 às 16:28)

En el año 2011, nevo en Canarias a altitudes de 800-1000 metros, mas a las pocas horas se derritio toda la nieve.

FOTOS DEL TEMPORAL DE 2011 (nieve a 800-1000 metros en las Islas Canarias). Latitud 28ºNorte.

http://foro.tiempo.com/dedicado-a-f...-temporal-de-nieve-en-la-palma-t130624.0.html


----------



## 1337 (10 Dez 2013 às 18:06)

Ainda estava longe de eu nascer quando ocorreu a última nevada em Ponte de Lima...


----------



## MSantos (10 Dez 2013 às 22:49)

1337 disse:


> Ainda estava longe de eu nascer quando ocorreu a última nevada em Ponte de Lima...



Em Janeiro 2009 e 2010 nevou em muitos locais do Minho e Douro Litoral, não nevou por aí nessas datas?


----------



## 1337 (10 Dez 2013 às 23:13)

MSantos disse:


> Em Janeiro 2009 e 2010 nevou em muitos locais do Minho e Douro Litoral, não nevou por aí nessas datas?



Nada, apenas nos montes a 400 m, caiu um pouco de água neve mas não mais que isso, nunca vi a nevar mesmo, nunca vi a acumular nada, estar num vale a cota de 15 m dá nisto


----------



## ELJICUATRO (11 Dez 2013 às 02:43)

MSantos disse:


> Em Janeiro 2009 e 2010 nevou em muitos locais do Minho e Douro Litoral, não nevou por aí nessas datas?



No dia 9 de Janeiro 2009 estavam reunidas excelente condições na nossa zona, e nevou em vários locais do Minho e Douro Litoral à cotas relativamente baixas, existem relatos de queda temporária de farrapos de neve mesmo ao nível do mar nas praias, por exemplo na zona de Vila Do Conde e Póvoa de Varzim.

Cmps.


----------



## james (11 Dez 2013 às 13:08)

1337 disse:


> Nada, apenas nos montes a 400 m, caiu um pouco de água neve mas não mais que isso, nunca vi a nevar mesmo, nunca vi a acumular nada, estar num vale a cota de 15 m dá nisto



Realmente é estranho , a tua zona deve ter um microclima qualquer . 

Em janeiro de 2009 nevou praticamente à cota zero em alguns locais do Minho .


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2013 às 14:03)

james disse:


> Realmente é estranho , a tua zona deve ter um microclima qualquer .
> 
> Em janeiro de 2009 nevou praticamente à cota zero em alguns locais do Minho .




Poderá ter sido simplesmente "azar", de não terem passado aguaceiros de jeito na zona de Ponte de Lima, ou então poderá ser sido por efeito de Fohen, portanto de a cidade estar na "sombra" de serras vindo a precipitação do lado dessas serras. Já se sabe que a juzante há sempre aquecimento e subida das cotas de neve.


----------



## 1337 (11 Dez 2013 às 14:30)

rozzo disse:


> Poderá ter sido simplesmente "azar", de não terem passado aguaceiros de jeito na zona de Ponte de Lima, ou então poderá ser sido por efeito de Fohen, portanto de a cidade estar na "sombra" de serras vindo a precipitação do lado dessas serras. Já se sabe que a juzante há sempre aquecimento e subida das cotas de neve.



O problema não foi chuva, caía bastante chuva até e caiu alguma água neve. O problema creio que foi mais a humidade e talvez o principal "culpado" tenha sido o rio, agora a certeza do que foi eu não a sei, mas que fiquei muito triste fiquei..


----------



## rozzo (11 Dez 2013 às 15:55)

Ainda desse caso de Ponte de Lima...

Estive a ver rapidamente, e penso que no evento desse dia, e apesar de não conseguir dados específicos da cidade de Ponte de Lima, o fluxo era aproximadamente de E/SE.

Ora, locais em vales encaixados sofrem sempre, especialmente quando o vento vem do lado das montanhas. É o caso desse dia em Ponte de Lima.
A Este/Sudeste da cidade há zonas bastante altas.
(Está exagerada a orografia no Google Earth para mostrar melhor).

Portanto, sofreu certamente um forte efeito de Fohen, que talvez com fluxo de outra direcção não proveniente de zonas altas proximas nao acontecesse, mas é sempre o problema de vales baixos rodeados de montes.









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foehn_wind


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2014 às 14:35)

Não sei se esta fotografia já está publicada no Fórum ...







Fonte: Meteo


----------



## trepkos (29 Jan 2014 às 11:23)

Faz hoje 8 anos. O dia em que a terra parou. Um manto de branco pintou praticamente todo o Sul de Portugal.

Montemor-o-Novo.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2015 às 21:00)

Neve em Serpa há mais ou menos 50/60 anos


----------



## Geopower (20 Jan 2015 às 22:05)

‎Aqui ficam algumas fotos do nevão de 29 de Janeiro de 2006. Em Glória do Ribatejo, à cota máxima de 79 metros, a queda de neve começou por volta das 12.55h e terminou por volta das 14.50h, passando progressivamente a aguaceiros de chuva fracos.
A queda de neva teve a duração de aproximadamente duas horas, com queda intensa durante uma hora, com a ocorrência de vento forte de Leste/Nordeste.


----------



## david 6 (30 Jan 2015 às 12:27)

encontrei fotos aqui da Fajarda (e estas até são do café que há no inicio da minha rua) no nevão do dia 29 janeiro de 2006, espero 1 dia voltar a ver isto assim...











esta a meio da minha rua






encontrei esta na vila de Coruche


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2015 às 12:52)

Fotos do último nevão na minha linda terra (cota 350 mts) no dia 10 de janeiro de 2010. Começou durante a manhã, por volta das 10 h de manhã e esteve a nevar até às 16/16.30 h , com as acumulações bem visíveis nas fotos. 
Há que salientar que nesse mesmo dia, houve zonas mais altas da Serra de S. Mamede onde nem sequer nevou...


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2015 às 14:31)

Nunca tinha imaginado que tivesse havido tanta neve na Esperança, que grande registo!  Realmente aqui na cidade em si a neve ainda foi alguma mas bem menos do que aí. A precipitação andou a dançar.


----------



## Dias Miguel (30 Jan 2015 às 14:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nunca tinha imaginado que tivesse havido tanta neve na Esperança, que grande registo!  Realmente aqui na cidade em si a neve ainda foi alguma mas bem menos do que aí. A precipitação andou a dançar.



SpiderVV, foi mais ou menos como em 2006: tivemos neve a cotas baixíssimas em muitas zonas do Alentejo e na nossa zona népias...
Nevões desta dimensão, só me lembro de 1983 e 1997.
Ahhh  no dia depois, fui a Badajoz e na zona entre Santa Eulália e S. Vicente ainda havia neve na estrada, quando em Esperança já tinha derretido.


----------



## actioman (31 Jan 2015 às 16:23)

Grandes registos por aqui vão aparecendo! Esse da Esperança! Uauuu! Que bela acumulação! 




Dias Miguel disse:


> SpiderVV, foi mais ou menos como em 2006: tivemos neve a cotas baixíssimas em muitas zonas do Alentejo e na nossa zona népias...
> Nevões desta dimensão, só me lembro de 1983 e 1997.
> Ahhh  no dia depois, fui a Badajoz e na zona entre Santa Eulália e S. Vicente ainda havia neve na estrada, quando em Esperança já tinha derretido.



Sim eu também por lá passei e no dia 11 já ao final do dia ainda se observava neve:











E como referi na altura, após a queda de de neve até por volta das 16h na cidade de Elvas, mais tarde veio a chuva e com ela praticamente toda a neve derreteu.
Para haver ainda estes vestígios é porque aqui a neve acumulou certamente muito.

Podes ver aqui mais umas quantas fotos e imagens de radar e sat desse magnifico dia 10/01/2010!

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/neve-elvas-10-janeiro-2010.4157/


----------



## StormRic (31 Jan 2015 às 21:15)

david 6 disse:


> encontrei fotos aqui da Fajarda (e estas até são do café que há no inicio da minha rua) no nevão do dia 29 janeiro de 2006, espero 1 dia voltar a ver isto assim...



impressionante, grandes registos! Vou rebuscar o arquivo porque começo a lembrar-me de ter qualquer coisa daqui de Carcavelos, mas sem acumulação, claro.



Dias Miguel disse:


> Fotos do último nevão na minha linda terra (cota 350 mts) no dia 10 de janeiro de 2010. Começou durante a manhã, por volta das 10 h de manhã e esteve a nevar até às 16/16.30 h , com as acumulações bem visíveis nas fotos.
> Há que salientar que nesse mesmo dia, houve zonas mais altas da Serra de S. Mamede onde nem sequer nevou...



 magníficas fotos, lindíssimas, a terra é linda e ainda mais linda ficou! Grande beleza as cores alentejanas combinadas com a alvura fofa da neve, de fazer inveja a muitos serranos!


----------



## Mr. Neves (31 Jan 2015 às 21:23)

Esse 2006 foi muito sinistro, nunca percebi como é que nevou na praia e noutros sítios e aqui nem um misero água neve. Ou mesmo em 2009, nevou novamente no litoral e aqui nada.
O que se passou?


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Fev 2015 às 02:24)

Muita neve fora dos locais habituais, humm será que vale a pena colocar uma fotozitas que tirei a quando nevou aqui em Lisboa ? ( 2006 ) , que saudades de um super dia como esse.


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2015 às 09:55)

Deixo aqui uma foto que fiz no dia 9/01/2009, queda de neve no Porto com flocos enormes


----------



## Snifa (1 Fev 2015 às 11:26)

Cartas desse dia 09/01/2009:


----------



## Barreto (1 Fev 2015 às 13:01)

Lembro-me de ver aqui em casa uma foto da terra da minha avô cheia de neve, com uns 5 cm de acumulação se a memória não me falha.. Falo duma aldeia entre Mira e Cantanhede que fica num autêntico buraco tendo em conta que é uma zona muito plana aquela. A ver se encontro a foto


----------



## Dsarocha (1 Fev 2015 às 16:13)

[/IMG]

Alguem tem mais  imagens do dia 14 de janeiro de 1987?  nevou a cota 0 m em Viana do Castelo


----------



## StormRic (1 Fev 2015 às 16:37)

Vitor TT disse:


> Muita neve fora dos locais habituais, humm será que vale a pena colocar uma fotozitas que tirei a quando nevou aqui em Lisboa ? ( 2006 ) , que saudades de um super dia como esse.



 claro que vale! Também estou à procura de alguma coisa que tenha caído aqui em Carcavelos mas que me lembre foram só alguns flocos no meio da chuva.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Fev 2015 às 16:59)

StormRic disse:


> claro que vale! Também estou à procura de alguma coisa que tenha caído aqui em Carcavelos mas que me lmbre foram só alguns flocos no meio da chuva.



Ok, tenho umas quantas, já que andamos a sonhar com neve aqui pela zona, vai-se fazendo um "flash-back", mais logo já as coloco.


----------



## Profetaa (1 Fev 2015 às 21:39)

Barreto disse:


> Lembro-me de ver aqui em casa uma foto da terra da minha avô cheia de neve, com uns 5 cm de acumulação se a memória não me falha.. Falo duma aldeia entre Mira e Cantanhede que fica num autêntico buraco tendo em conta que é uma zona muito plana aquela. A ver se encontro a foto


Quando e onde foi isso?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (1 Fev 2015 às 21:56)

Mr. Neves disse:


> Esse 2006 foi muito sinistro, nunca percebi como é que nevou na praia e noutros sítios e aqui nem um misero água neve. Ou mesmo em 2009, nevou novamente no litoral e aqui nada.
> O que se passou?



Lembro-me muito bem do dia 29 de janeiro de 2006. Fiz a viagem entre Viseu e Vila Viçosa (onde estava a trabalhar na altura). A maior parte da viagem, fiz com sol mas um frio enorme! À medida que me aproximava do Alentejo, a nebulosidade aumentou. A chegar a Estremoz, mudança radical: Neve, muita neve mesmo! E depois fui a pisar neve até Vila Viçosa. Na N4, entre Estremoz e Vila Viçosa a condução exigia já muita atenção. Foi épico! Eu que vinha das beiras, eu que tinha passado em sítios em que habitualmente há neve, como é o caso da Guarda, vim apanhar um enorme nevão... no Alentejo! E no dia seguinte, 2.ª feira, a Escola fechou pois os autocarros não circulavam e não podiam transportar os alunos! A título de curiosidade: dei aulas em Manteigas (Serra de Estrela) entre 2000 e 2005 e nem uma única vez a Escola teve que encerrar por causa da neve (nevou pouco nesses anos e os poucos nevões foram sempre ao fim de semana...)


----------



## Mr. Neves (1 Fev 2015 às 22:10)

Já que estamos a falar de neve a cotas baixas deixo primeiramente aqui dois apontamentos do dia 10 de Janeiro de 2010, neste dia nevou intensamente durante alguns períodos, mas a acumulação foi fraca:





Encontrei este video no youtube aqui da zona, que mostra bem a intensidade da neve:

Tenho aí umas fotos de dia 15 de Fevereiro do mesmo ano, vou ver se as encontro.


----------



## Vitor TT (1 Fev 2015 às 22:31)

Bom então aqui vão umas fotozitas da neve por Lisboa, digamos mais nos arredores, para não ser só nos locais habituais , espero que não sejam demasiadas  ,

estava em casa e a ver o termometro a descer e que nem parecia um puto a começar a sonhar que iria nevar, eis que começo a ver a agua da chuva a cair levezinho e nem queria acreditar que era flocos de neve, maquinas na mão e claro toca a fotografar e a filmar, mas não podia ficar em casa, rumei ás serras,

para começar, Serra da Amoreira, mais que parecia numa Estrela ou assim, o termómetro que tenho no jipe marcava -0,2º , frio, vento, nevoeiro, e neve o que se pode pedir mais ? ,









estas já em Montemor, aqui estava um ambiente brutal,













não era preciso ir de jipe ou ter correntes nas rodas ,















entretanto mudança de ares dado que já estava visto, rumei para a zona de Fanhões, e obvervar um panorâma e dimensão do que realmente aconteceu,


















no dia seguinte antes de ir para o trabalho ainda fui dar um saltinho á Amoreira e Montemor para ver o que restava do "nevão"  e ainda havia alguma, o dia com outra cor,












espero que tenham gostado como eu, e que venha o próximo.


----------



## StormRic (2 Fev 2015 às 01:07)

Vitor TT disse:


> Bom então aqui vão umas fotozitas da neve por Lisboa, digamos mais nos arredores, para não ser só nos locais habituais , espero que não sejam demasiadas  ,



 que fotos!! Mesmo aqui ao pé, fantástico! Demasiadas? Despeja aqui tudo o que tens!!
Incrível, aquelas a nevar podias perfeitamente dizer que foi na viagem à serra da Estrela  tal como disseste.
Nunca vi nada assim pela zona da grande Lisboa.
Essas fotos são um tesouro!


----------



## Barreto (2 Fev 2015 às 01:18)

Profetaa disse:


> Quando e onde foi isso?



A ver pelo que aqui se fala do 1987 até faz sentido esse ano. Tenho de procurar a foto e perguntar a minha mãe que vivenciou tal acontecimento.


----------



## MSantos (2 Fev 2015 às 01:20)

Esse dia de 29 de Janeiro foi de facto mítico, quase me emociono quando recordo que estava a olhar para a chuva e esta começou a cair mais lentamente, depois começou a pairar, depois... depois já não era chuva,  era NEVE!  
Foi a primeira vez que vi nevar com abundância, já tinha visto cair uns flocos uns anos antes em Carvalho, uma aldeia perto da Pampilhosa da Serra, mas um verdadeiro nevão foi a primeira vez!

Por mais neve que tenha visto em Bragança e quando estive em erasmus na Polónia aquele nevão de Coruche em 29/01/2006 vai ser sempre especial.


----------



## Vitor TT (2 Fev 2015 às 22:55)

StormRic disse:


> que fotos!! Mesmo aqui ao pé, fantástico! Demasiadas? Despeja aqui tudo o que tens!!
> Incrível, aquelas a nevar podias perfeitamente dizer que foi na viagem à serra da Estrela  tal como disseste.
> Nunca vi nada assim pela zona da grande Lisboa.
> Essas fotos são um tesouro!



Realmente foi inesquecivel, unico, pena que poderá ser mesmo unico apesar de se avizinhar frio, mas duvido que haja condições semelhantes a esta.


----------



## João Pedro (2 Fev 2015 às 23:11)

Snifa disse:


> Deixo aqui uma foto que fiz no dia 9/01/2009, queda de neve no Porto com flocos enormes


Lembro-me desse dia como se fosse hoje! Estava de férias e lembro-me de abrir a janela e ser atingido por uma massa de ar gélido como há muito não sentia. E depois foi começar a ver os floquinhos a cair!  Tinha visitas cá em casa e comecei a "berrar" que nem uma criança que estava a nevar no Porto! 
Logo de seguida ligaram-me a dizer que estava a nevar a sério no centro de Braga. Nem pensei duas vezes; metemo-nos no carro e lá fomos até à cidade dos Arcebispos almoçar e ver a neve! Quando lá chegámos já não nevava mas ainda havia bastante acumulada no chão. Valeu a pena!


----------



## Prates (6 Fev 2015 às 23:15)

StormRic disse:


> que fotos!! Mesmo aqui ao pé, fantástico! Demasiadas? Despeja aqui tudo o que tens!!
> Incrível, aquelas a nevar podias perfeitamente dizer que foi na viagem à serra da Estrela  tal como disseste.
> Nunca vi nada assim pela zona da grande Lisboa.
> Essas fotos são um tesouro!


Por aqui nessa altura também ficou tudo branco: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tenho pena é de ter perdido as fotos, só encontrei essa num servidor do Sapo para o qual tinha mandado a foto na altura.
Curiosamente as duas vezes que vi neve na vida, a 1ª foi esta e a 2ª foi logo no ano a seguir na zona da Arruda dos Vinhos.


----------



## Skizzo (8 Fev 2015 às 00:03)

João Pedro disse:


> Lembro-me desse dia como se fosse hoje! Estava de férias e lembro-me de abrir a janela e ser atingido por uma massa de ar gélido como há muito não sentia. E depois foi começar a ver os floquinhos a cair!  Tinha visitas cá em casa e comecei a "berrar" que nem uma criança que estava a nevar no Porto!
> Logo de seguida ligaram-me a dizer que estava a nevar a sério no centro de Braga. Nem pensei duas vezes; metemo-nos no carro e lá fomos até à cidade dos Arcebispos almoçar e ver a neve! Quando lá chegámos já não nevava mas ainda havia bastante acumulada no chão. Valeu a pena!



Também me lembro perfeitamente desse dia, até porque era o aniversário do meu irmão. Infelizmente por aqui não acumulou nadinha.


----------



## AnDré (12 Fev 2015 às 00:52)

Apesar de se ter perdido muitas fotografias, ainda restam algumas:
Nevão a cotas baixas - 29 Janeiro 2006
Neve e Gelo em Portugal - 9 e 10 Janeiro 2009
Neve no Porto - 9 de Janeiro de 2009


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2015 às 11:34)

Skizzo disse:


> Também me lembro perfeitamente desse dia, até porque era o aniversário do meu irmão. Infelizmente por aqui não acumulou nadinha.





Quando eu disse que não tinha nevado em Santa Maria de Belém, que era onde eu vivia (sleet ainda se viu qualquer coisa), quase que meio mundo me caiu a cima, a dizer-me que não podia ser possível e desesperadamente enviaram-me «n» fotografias a mostrar-me fotografias de outros locais onde tinha nevado, como se Lisboa inteira fosse como onde eles vivem. Realmente fiquei algo desapontado com a atitude de pessoas pelas quais até tinha alguma admiração, mas estão todos perdoados, pois pode ser que a «cegueira» da neve explique tudo.
Como se vê muito bem na página anterior, o que não faltou foram também locais onde não nevou e realmente se eu tivesse dado uma volta de carro pelas zonas mais altas, quase certamente que encontraria alguma coisa.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2015 às 13:29)

belem disse:


> Eu também claro que me lembro desse dia.
> 
> Mas quando eu disse que não tinha nevado em Santa Maria de Belém, que era onde eu vivia (sleet ainda se viu qualquer coisa), quase que meio mundo me caiu a cima, a dizer-me que não podia ser possível e desesperadamente enviaram-me «n» fotografias a mostrar-me fotografias de outros locais onde tinha nevado, como se Lisboa inteira fosse como onde eles vivem. Realmente fiquei algo desapontado com a atitude de pessoas pelas quais até tinha alguma admiração, mas estão todos perdoados, pois pode ser que a «cegueira» da neve explique tudo.
> Como se vê muito bem na página anterior, o que não faltou foram também locais onde não nevou e realmente se eu tivesse dado uma volta de carro pelas zonas mais altas, quase certamente que encontraria alguma coisa.



O skizzo estava a referir-se a acumulação de neve no Porto e não em Lisboa, e não a "esse" dia em 2006 mas sim em 2009. Em 2006 só nevou da Figueira da Foz para Sul mais ou menos, a Norte não houve precipitação.

Mesmo em Santa Maria de Belém ouvi relatos de queda de leve, o que pode ter sucedido é não ter sido visto por todos (pode ser o seu caso) , já que a queda de neve não foi muita e durou pouco tempo, logo as acumulações foram nulas em quase toda a cidade, mas que ela caiu, caiu, nem que fosse sleet, que também é um tipo de neve embora seja um parente pobre.

Num blog do Belenenses que jogou nesse dia e teve queda de neve no inicio do jogo:
http://belenenses.blogspot.pt/2006/01/belenenses-5-0-penafiel-nevo-de-golos.html

Relato do Mais Futebol:
http://www.maisfutebol.iol.pt/belenenses/penafiel/jogo/aovivo/13446410


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2015 às 16:08)

MSantos disse:


> O skizzo estava a referir-se a acumulação de neve no Porto e não em Lisboa, e não a "esse" dia em 2006 mas sim em 2009. Em 2006 só nevou da Figueira da Foz para Sul mais ou menos, a Norte não houve precipitação.
> 
> Mesmo em Santa Maria de Belém ouvi relatos de queda de leve, o que pode ter sucedido é não ter sido visto por todos (pode ser o seu caso) , já que a queda de neve não foi muita e durou pouco tempo, logo as acumulações foram nulas em quase toda a cidade, mas que ela caiu, caiu, nem que fosse sleet, que também é um tipo de neve embora seja um parente pobre.
> 
> ...



Eu sei perfeitamente que o Skizzo é do Porto e era ao Porto a que ele se referia.
Foi apenas na situação dele que revi o que passei.

Pois, curiosamente alguns usaram esse jogo como argumentação (e onde está a neve acumulada?). Apenas com a diferença que foram mais arrogantes, na forma como colocaram o assunto.

Acontece que estive perfeitamente atento, e não vi neve nenhuma. O que vi quanto muito terá sido algum sleet.

Santa Maria de Belém é variada e tem variações de relevo e de exposição. Não fica tudo junto ao Estádio do Belenenses ou à Serra de Monsanto.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2015 às 17:43)

belem disse:


> Eu sei perfeitamente que o Skizzo é do Porto e era ao Porto a que ele se referia.
> Foi apenas na situação dele que revi o que passei.
> 
> Pois, curiosamente alguns usaram esse jogo como argumentação (e onde está a neve acumulada?). Apenas com a diferença que foram mais arrogantes, na forma como colocaram o assunto.
> ...



Belém, ninguém referiu acumulação de neve, mas sim queda de neve, choveu antes o que complica sempre acumulações e além disso a neve era muito húmida e nestas situações só acumula se cair mesmo em muita quantidade, coisa que não aconteceu. Mas dada a raridade do fenomeno na zona da Grande Lisboa foi um evento assinalável. Mesmo que tenha sido apenas sleet em algumas zonas, e volto a dizer sleet é neve.

Alguém sabe se na zona de Cascais/Cabo Raso nevou? Aí deve ser dos sítios mais difíceis de nevar.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2015 às 18:10)

MSantos disse:


> Belém, ninguém referiu acumulação de neve, mas sim queda de neve, choveu antes o que complica sempre acumulações e além disso a neve era muito húmida e nestas situações só acumula se cair mesmo em muita quantidade, coisa que não aconteceu. Mas dada a raridade do fenomeno na zona da Grande Lisboa foi um evento assinalável. Mesmo que tenha sido apenas sleet em algumas zonas, e volto a dizer sleet é neve.
> 
> Alguém sabe se na zona de Cascais/Cabo Raso nevou? Aí deve ser dos sítios mais difíceis de nevar.




Sim eu  já sabia que iriam usar o argumento que nevar, não implica a acumulação de neve. Mas a verdade, é que até sleet pode acumular alguma coisa e nem isso aconteceu.

E claro que foi um evento assinalável e acredito que até já tenha acontecido umas décadas antes (por exemplo na década de 1950). E se formos para a fase da pequena época glaciar, então aí deveria ocorrer com uma regularidade surpreendente, sobretudo tendo em conta os parâmetros atuais.

PS: E já agora agradeço, se possível, que se coloquem aqui as designações para este tipo de fenómenos, que é para ver se sleet e neve são realmente o mesmo.


----------



## vitamos (12 Fev 2015 às 18:37)

belem disse:


> Sim eu  já sabia que iriam usar o argumento que nevar, não implica a acumulação de neve. Mas a verdade, é que até sleet pode acumular alguma coisa e nem isso aconteceu.
> 
> E claro que foi um evento assinalável e acredito que até já tenha acontecido umas décadas antes (por exemplo na década de 1950). E se formos para a fase da pequena época glaciar, então aí deveria ocorrer com uma regularidade surpreendente, sobretudo tendo em conta os parâmetros atuais.
> 
> PS: E já agora agradeço, se possível, que se coloquem aqui as designações para este tipo de fenómenos, que é para ver se sleet e neve são realmente o mesmo.



Belém há várias fotos em Lisboa, que mostram claramente queda de neve...

Igualmente há videos que também mostram queda de neve... Depois há vários graus de sleet... Agora obviamente que pode nevar sem acumular...

Eu não percebo qual é  teu problema com este evento. Já há muito tempo que se discutiu o tema. Na altura até se chegou calmamente a um consenso que nevou, em alguns sítios foi mais sleet que neve, na grande Lisboa chegou mesmo a haver momentos com neve 100% pura e tudo ficou bem.

Hoje vieste queixar-te que foste mal tratado (nem percebi bem porquê) e vieste puxar um assunto que nem tinha nada a ver com o que estava a ser discutido e continuas a bater numa tecla que sinceramente me parece mais uma "embirração" que propriamente uma discussão saudável.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2015 às 19:19)

vitamos disse:


> Belém há várias fotos em Lisboa, que mostram claramente queda de neve...
> 
> Igualmente há videos que também mostram queda de neve... Depois há vários graus de sleet... Agora obviamente que pode nevar sem acumular...
> 
> ...



Eu não tenho problema nenhum com este evento. O assunto puxei-o porque me farto de ler disparates. E este forum é lido por muita gente...

E lá porque há várias fotos ou videos de Lisboa a mostrar a nevar ou que se pensa que seja neve, não me faz diferença. Também há várias fotos que não mostram neve alguma.

Custa muito assumir que em algumas partes de Lisboa, pode ter caído água-neve? É que a temperatura nem sequer chegou aos negativos em Lisboa, nesse dia, pelo menos segundo a estações que consultei. E ainda há várias zonas com valores mais altos que os locais onde essas estações se localizam.
E claro que não é só o frio ou falta dele à superficie que conta, mas é algo mais a ter em conta.

Não percebo o grande problema.


----------



## MSantos (12 Fev 2015 às 19:24)

belem disse:


> PS: E já agora agradeço, se possível, que se coloquem aqui as designações para este tipo de fenómenos, que é para ver se sleet e neve são realmente o mesmo.



Vê este tópico: 
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Fev 2015 às 19:51)

MSantos disse:


> Alguém sabe se na zona de Cascais/Cabo Raso nevou? Aí deve ser dos sítios mais difíceis de nevar.



Cascais mesmo,  na vila, penso que não.
Aqui caíram alguns flocos mas também a temperatura mais baixa / cota 119m / 4 kms do mar deram o seu contributo.


----------



## belem (12 Fev 2015 às 20:00)

MSantos disse:


> Vê este tópico:
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...-neve-sleet-graupel-granizo-saraiva-etc.4092/



Obrigado.

Deve ter sido mesmo sleet (água-neve) o que vi na minha zona.


Outros tempos:


----------



## DaniFR (13 Fev 2015 às 13:34)

*"No dia 11 de fevereiro de 1983 um forte nevão encheu de branco a cidade de Coimbra e também o Jardim Botânico, assim fotografado por Horácio Poiares a quem muito agradecemos o envio destas imagens":*




































https://www.facebook.com/JardimBotanicoUC
*Jardim Botânico da Universidade de Coimbra*


----------



## Mr. Neves (15 Fev 2015 às 18:34)

Faz hoje  5 anos (15/02/010) que pude assistir ao último episódio de neve cá na zona, este foi sem dúvida um dia muito especial, começou a cair água-neve pelas 00:15h e ao longo da magrugada passou só a neve. No período das 6:00h e 7:00h nevava forte e continuou a nevar sensivelmente até às 9:40h.

Deixo alguns apontamentos do dia, tive pena não ter conseguido fotografar outras zonas mais interessantes:





































Ficam também alguns vídeos que encontrei no youtube aqui do concelho:


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Fev 2015 às 02:03)

1954
Bela acumulação junto ao miradouro de Santa Eufemia,Serra de Sintra.
(cota 460m)







Algures na serra, que camada.











Parque da Pena











Sintra
(Cota 230m)






Fonte: https://www.facebook.com/groups/sintra.subterranea/


----------



## João Pedro (21 Fev 2015 às 10:25)

Memoráveis estes registos de Coimbra e de Sintra!


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2016 às 22:41)

Topê disse:


> sim Lisboa não acumulou, mas a partir de , Loures parece que mudavas de pais tudo branquinho, branquinho. então a partir a norte da Serra de Sintra esteve brutal, foi um dia memoravel, já vi nevar varias vezes, mas em 2006 em Mafra, a neve além de consistente, era uma neve espessa, farrapos muito grandes. Devem ter caido cerca de 15-20mm de precipitação em forma de neve.



É normal, Loures e Mafra são concelhos com relevo acidentado, facilmente tens cumes acima dos 250m/300m. A propria vila de Mafra, já lá apanhei manhãs brutais de frio, com vento forte de NE, até queima. 
Por acaso, tens fotos de Mafra, vila mesmo ou até noutras zonas do concelho?
Lembro-me muito bem desse evento, mas não me recordo de ver fotos de Mafra.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

Fui espreitar o Ogimet, a estação Gago Coutinho registou 24 mm, por exemplo.
Lembro-me bem do  súbito arrefecimento,tal e qual como aparece no registo horario.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 22:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> É normal, Loures e Mafra são concelhos com relevo acidentado, facilmente tens cumes acima dos 250m/300m. A propria vila de Mafra, já lá apanhei manhãs brutais de frio, com vento forte de NE, até queima.
> Por acaso, tens fotos de Mafra, vila mesmo ou até noutras zonas do concelho?
> Lembro-me muito bem desse evento, mas não me recordo de ver fotos de Mafra.



Tirei fotos mas está no PC antigo, quando tiver tempo a ver se as recupero. Mas afirmo que foi um evento épico.
Nesse evento épico 100 metros fazia toda a diferença, lembro-me de ir de Lisboa para Mafra depois de almoço e por o caminho apanhar chuva persistente, sendo que passou a sleet a partir de Cheleiros mas a medida que começamos a subir o pequeno relevo montanhoso o sleet passa a neve á séria e em Mafra nevava consideravelmente.  No regresso para Lisboa, até Loures/Odivelas estava tudo branquinho, a partir dai, já não.
Como não nevou com acumulação na capital a memoria colectiva acaba por desvalorizar um pouco esse evento rarissimo, mas para quem vive a encosta norte da serra de Sintra, para quem vive no Ribatejo, ou em Palmela, ou em cidades alentejanas como Pegões ou Vendas Novas sabe que esse dia foi memorável.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2016 às 23:03)

Topê disse:


> Tirei fotos mas está no PC antigo, quando tiver tempo a ver se as recupero. Mas afirmo que foi um evento épico.
> Nesse evento épico 100 metros fazia toda a diferença, lembro-me de ir de Lisboa para Mafra depois de almoço e por o caminho apanhar chuva persistente, sendo que passou a sleet a partir de Cheleiros mas a medida que começamos a subir o pequeno relevo montanhoso o sleet passa a neve á séria e em Mafra nevava consideravelmente.  No regresso para Lisboa, até Loures/Odivelas estava tudo branquinho, a partir dai, já não.
> Como não nevou com acumulação na capital a memoria colectiva acaba por desvalorizar um pouco esse evento rarissimo, mas para quem vive a encosta norte da serra de Sintra, para quem vive no Ribatejo, ou em Palmela, ou em cidades alentejanas como Pegões ou Vendas Novas sabe que esse dia foi memorável.



Interessante o relato, conheço bem a estrada e relevo,faço-a regularmente aquando das minhas deslocações à zona saloia que tanto gosto.
Sim a mudança de altitude entre Cheleiros e Igreja Nova, é muito grande, dos 50 metros na zona da ponte do rio lizandro passa logo para os 220mts e sempre a subir até à Carapinheira que toca nos 280 metros, depois desce aos 220m na entrada de Mafra.
Aquele cume na vertente sul do vale do Cheleiros também é imponente, Cabeço do Cartaxos, cota 228 mts.
Se puderes depois partilha as fotos de Mafra, gostava mesmo de ver.


----------



## Topê (6 Jan 2016 às 23:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante o relato, conheço bem a estrada e relevo,faço-a regularmente aquando das minhas deslocações à zona saloia que tanto gosto.
> Sim a mudança de altitude entre Cheleiros e Igreja Nova, é muito grande, dos 50 metros na zona da ponte do rio lizandro passa logo para os 220mts e sempre a subir até à Carapinheira que toca nos 280 metros, depois desce aos 220m na entrada de Mafra.
> Aquele cume na vertente sul do vale do Cheleiros também é imponente, Cabeço do Cartaxos, cota 228 mts.
> Se puderes depois partilha as fotos de Mafra, gostava mesmo de ver.



vou tentar mas não prometo, pois teve de ver onde tenho esse PC.
Por acaso não sei se na zona de Montelavar, Anços, Negrais se acumulou ou não, mas alguma coisa deve ter acumulado, agora em Mafra nevou mesmo a sério.  E depois o caminho por o lado Loures foi espectacular.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Jan 2016 às 23:23)

Um bom apanhado do evento.

http://uniupp.blogspot.pt/2006_01_01_archive.html


----------



## MSantos (6 Jan 2016 às 23:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> Um bom apanhado do evento.
> 
> http://uniupp.blogspot.pt/2006_01_01_archive.html



Sem duvida! 

Foi um dia memorável, foi a primeira vez que vi nevar e acumular a sério, estava perto de Coruche (Ribatejo).


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 00:07)

Ha fotos épicas dessa zona, inclusive da localidade do membro @david 6 

http://jornaldopovo.blogs.sapo.pt/


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2016 às 00:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha fotos épicas dessa zona, inclusive da localidade do membro @david 6
> 
> http://jornaldopovo.blogs.sapo.pt/



Infelizmente não tenho registos fotográficos nenhuns desse dia. 

Estava aproximadamente à cota 150m, entre Coruche e Montargil, nevou toda aquela manhã, foram mais de 4 horas seguidas sempre a nevar, acumulou cerca de 6cm, até me emociono ao recordar.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 00:34)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ha fotos épicas dessa zona, inclusive da localidade do membro @david 6
> 
> http://jornaldopovo.blogs.sapo.pt/



mesmo, que saudades... nunca me vou esquecer, nevou imenso puxado a vento até parecia aqueles nevões da serra da Estrela, foi mesmo muita neve, até estão ai 4 fotos que são na minha rua

estas 3 são de um café ao inicio da minha rua onde liga com a estrada principal que vai de Coruche a Salvaterra de Magos:

















e esta é mesmo lá para dentro na minha rua, da vista de um lado:








ainda tenho esperança que um dia isto volte a acontecer...

EDIT: lembrei me agora que nesse dia a minha madrinha telefonou me a dizer que estava a nevar nos arredores de Coruche e depois fui lá, quando cheguei já não havia nada, voltei para casa ia bocado desanimado porque não vi a neve a cair, lembro me de ir sempre a olhar lá para fora e para a temperatura no carro, foi o caminho todo a marcar 0ºC e o céu estava encoberto, depois de estar em casa, passado um bocado fui olhar para a janela e estava a nevar intensamente


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 00:36)

MSantos disse:


> Infelizmente não tenho registos fotográficos nenhuns desse dia.
> 
> Estava aproximadamente à cota 150m, entre Coruche e Montargil, nevou toda aquela manhã, foram mais de 4 horas seguidas sempre a nevar, acumulou cerca de 6cm, até me emociono ao recordar.



eu aqui nevou bastante e estou prai a 50m de altitude, nevou como tivesse no topo da Serra da Estrela, que saudades


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Jan 2016 às 00:39)

david 6 disse:


> mesmo, que saudades... nunca me vou esquecer, nevou imenso puxado a vento até parecia aqueles nevões da serra da Estrela, foi mesmo muita neve, até estão ai 4 fotos que são na minha rua
> 
> estas 3 são de um café ao inicio da minha rua onde liga com a estrada principal que vai de Coruche a Salvaterra de Magos:
> 
> ...




Ao ver essas fotos posso garantir que acumulou bem mais do que na serra de Sintra, cota 480m (Peninha), o que é curioso.
A proximidade ao mar dificultou um pouco, para não dizer muito. Humidade, talvez a mais?
É sempre bom recordar eventos que nos marcaram.


----------



## david 6 (7 Jan 2016 às 00:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ao ver essas fotos posso garantir que acumulou bem mais do que na serra de Sintra, cota 480m (Peninha), o que é curioso.
> A proximidade ao mar dificultou um pouco, para não dizer muito. Humidade, talvez a mais?
> É sempre bom recordar eventos que nos marcaram.



é provável que ali o mar muito perto tenha dificultado um pouco
este foi o evento que me marcou mais, que me lembre, e provavelmente um dos que me irá marcar mais


----------



## rozzo (7 Jan 2016 às 01:16)

Penso que além da humidade e proximidade ao mar, que claro são cruciais, também tenha sido o trajecto do centro da pequena depressão bastante relevante.
Nestes episódios geralmente há uma pequena área de cotas baixas precisamente sob o núcleo frio em altitude, e posso estar enganado, mas penso que o centro passou um pouco a Leste de Lisboa, vindo desde a zona da Figueira da Foz em direcção ao centro do Alentejo, onde se registaram depois grandes nevões. Penso que terá sido esse o trajecto da zona com maior potencial, e um dos grandes motivos porque em Lisboa foi mais fraco ou efémero. Além disso, nessa trajectória Lisboa estaria do flanco oeste, também mais exposto à injecção de ar marítimo mais húmido e menos frio.
É uma questão de ver bem a animação de satélite.
Outra coisa óbvia claro, a altitude, afinal maior parte da zona que falamos está bem mais baixa que esses relatos de grande nevão. Ainda assim, em Monsanto nevou bem mas também pouco durou e depois rapidamente derreteu, mais uma vez porque penso que ficámos precisamente do lado menos favorável. 
Mas são vários factores, basta lembrar das imagens da praia na Figueira, onde claro, o timing manhã cedo foi favorável para cota 0. Em termos do resto do trajecto da depressão, cota mesmo 0 terá sido complicada.


----------



## MSantos (7 Jan 2016 às 01:31)

david 6 disse:


> eu aqui nevou bastante e estou prai a 50m de altitude, nevou como tivesse no topo da Serra da Estrela, que saudades



Foi épico mesmo! Condições de blizzard autentico, a neve ficava agarrada aos troncos das árvores devido ao vento. Ah, e no local onde estava ainda ouvi 2 trovões.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2016 às 01:04)

Alentejo, 29 de Janeiro de 2006



Davidmpb disse:


> Neve no Alentejo nesse dia em locais pouco habituais:
> *Alandroal:*
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2016 às 01:05)

Alentejo, 30 de Janeiro de 2006



Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz, 30 de Janeiro de 2006


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2016 às 01:12)

Fevereiro de 1983:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/recordar-os-nevoes-de-fevereiro-1983-25-aniversario.1892/


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2016 às 01:20)

28 de Fevereiro de 2013 (último nevão aqui em Estremoz):


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Fev 2016 às 21:54)

Lisboa 26 de Dezembro de 1926.


----------



## Nickname (18 Fev 2016 às 22:17)

Vouzela 250/280 metros















Oliveira de Frades 350/400m


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Dez 2016 às 13:16)

Série Inverno. Trás-os-Montes, década de 50.









































http://arturpastor.tumblr.com/archive


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Fev 2017 às 13:33)

Palácio Nacional de Queluz 2 de Fevereiro de 1954.


----------



## Edward (10 Fev 2017 às 11:05)

Partilho convosco a minha experiência de um dos dias mais memoráveis de todos nós (meteorologicamente falando), o dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006.

Tinha 11 anos e nesse dia os meus pais tinham decidido ir a Fátima, pois já não lá íamos há uns bons anos. E que pontaria tiveram na escolha do dia. Saímos de casa de manhã bem cedo e fizemo-nos à estrada. Estava uma manhã muito fria e cinzenta. Eu com essa idade já tinha gosto pelo tempo e costumava olhar para o termómetro do carro e ficou-me na memória os 2ºC acompanhados pela chuva na zona de Alcobaça a meio da manhã e lembro-me de ter pensado nesse instante que nunca tinha visto chuva com tanto frio, nunca pensado o que iria viver a seguir.

A dada altura a minha mãe diz que está a cair uma chuva estranha e que as gotas da chuva parecem demorar tempo a cair e flutuar, ao que o meu pai responde “parece mesmo que está a nevar”. E confirmou-se. Nunca tinha visto nevar (já tinha visto neve na Serra da Estrela mas nunca queda de neve). Cinco minutos foram suficientes para poder observar os telhados das casas pintados de branco. A minha mãe ligou para familiares, que disseram que na minha zona apenas chovia. Mas uns 20 minutos mais tarde devolveram a chamada para dizer que estava a nevar também, mas sem acumular.

Tenho bem presente na minha memória ter passado pelo cruzamento da N8 com o IC2 e de nevar com grande intensidade nesse local e de ver passar os carros cobertos de neve (o meu pai até disse na brincadeira “está a nevar torrencialmente”). Aí o termómetro marcava 0ºC. Lembro-me de ter passado no viaduto sobre a A1 e de ver a auto-estrada cortada ao trânsito e soterrada numa grande camada de neve.

Em Fátima, antes de irmos ao santuário, parámos para almoçar e durante essa hora ainda nevava. Quando saímos do restaurante para voltar ao carro, os passeios estavam com grande acumulação de neve, tal como o nosso carro. Quando chegámos ao santuário, já não nevava, mas a acumulação de neve era tal que parecia realmente que estávamos na Serra da Estrela.

Infelizmente não tenho fotos desse dia para mostrar, apenas tenho a memória que dificilmente esquecerei. Depois desse evento, nunca mais voltei a ver neve e adorava voltar a testemunhar esta experiência na minha zona um dia.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (14 Fev 2017 às 12:44)

Edward disse:


> Partilho convosco a minha experiência de um dos dias mais memoráveis de todos nós (meteorologicamente falando), o dia 29 de Janeiro de 2006.
> 
> Tinha 11 anos e nesse dia os meus pais tinham decidido ir a Fátima, pois já não lá íamos há uns bons anos. E que pontaria tiveram na escolha do dia. Saímos de casa de manhã bem cedo e fizemo-nos à estrada. Estava uma manhã muito fria e cinzenta. Eu com essa idade já tinha gosto pelo tempo e costumava olhar para o termómetro do carro e ficou-me na memória os 2ºC acompanhados pela chuva na zona de Alcobaça a meio da manhã e lembro-me de ter pensado nesse instante que nunca tinha visto chuva com tanto frio, nunca pensado o que iria viver a seguir.
> 
> ...



E que belo dia que foram escolher  Grande nostalgia essas belas palavras  Depois da surpresa que tive quando estava a ver a chuva à janela do meu apartamento em Leiria, com os meus 6 anos na altura, o meu avô também me levou a Fátima, mas já com sol à tarde. Como em Leiria não tinha havido acumulação, lembro-me de ter levado neve num pacote de batatas fritas para casa como recordação e para o resto da malta ver (para além do típico enfeite junto ao pára-brisas do carro) , e à chegada com um reforço de um casal simpático que ainda tinha uma boa quantidade no carro, ainda fui a tempo de o por no congelador


----------



## Danilo2012 (2 Mar 2017 às 11:14)

Deve ser duro viver em Portugal em! sempre grandes ansiedades para que caia uma nevinha, o atlantico é impiedoso rs


----------



## Z13 (2 Mar 2017 às 16:27)

cubensis disse:


> Deve ser duro viver em Portugal em! sempre grandes ansiedades para que caia uma nevinha, o atlantico é impiedoso rs



A península ibérica na realidade é praticamente uma ilha... a única ligação ao continente europeu funciona como uma autentica parede!! (Pirinéus)

Somos completamente insulares, mas convencidos de que somos continentais.... enfim, continuaremos a ter neve com frequência acima dos 1000m, abaixo disso é uma sorte!


----------



## Nickname (26 Mar 2018 às 21:42)

Encontrei mais umas fotos perdidas aí pela internet, de um dos eventos de 2009/2010
Couto de Baixo, Viseu
380m












http://mapio.net/pic/p-12624401/


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2019 às 10:01)

Ontem vi estas fotos no Facebook, resolvi partilhar. 

Data: 15 de Janeiro de 1945
Local: Mafra, Lisboa
Altitude: 200 mts/240 mts
Fonte: João Luís Francisco (Facebook) 

Incrível.


----------



## Dias Miguel (24 Jan 2019 às 10:30)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem vi estas fotos no Facebook, resolvi partilhar.
> 
> Data: 15 de Janeiro de 1945
> Local: Mafra, Lisboa
> ...


Em termos históricos, os anos da 2ª Guerra Mundial foram muito variáveis em termos de Clima. Em 1945, o tempo extremo foi um dos responsáveis pelo avanço lento dos Aliados na reconquista de França, Bélgica e Holanda e na entrada na Alemanha.


----------



## Cesar (27 Jan 2019 às 23:34)

Claro antigamente ainda não se falava em aquecimento global, pois tinha se começado a desenvolver a industria.


----------



## david 6 (29 Jan 2019 às 14:33)

faz hoje 13 anos que houve grande nevão em muitos pontos de Portugal, incluindo aqui em pleno sul do Ribatejo
uma foto de Coruche:






e uma aqui na Fajarda:


----------



## celsomartins84 (29 Jan 2019 às 19:21)

Faz hoje precisamente 13 anos nevou bastante também pela região Oeste, ficam aqui os registos do manto branco pelo Bombarral.

Fica o registo também há 31 anos, precisamente no dia 29 de Janeiro de 1988, de umas grandes inundações no Bombarral!

Créditos: 
Maria Conceicao Moreira
Luís Matos Duarte

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2058389547573348&id=100002069678622 












Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2019 às 19:38)

desde que me conheço vi duas ou três vezes aqui na zona, o melhor foi em 94 que chegou a ter uma pequena acumulação


----------



## celsomartins84 (29 Jan 2019 às 20:06)

Serra do Montejunto 29 Janeiro 2006

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2088629984719886&id=1391410497775175

Enviado do meu Samsung S6 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Nickname (29 Jan 2019 às 21:36)

camrov8 disse:


> desde que me conheço vi duas ou três vezes aqui na zona, o melhor foi em 94 que chegou a ter uma pequena acumulação



Era apenas um bebé em 1994, portanto não me lembro, mas curiosamente encontrei hoje no facebook uma foto de Viseu nesse evento, parece-me que foi melhor que os de 2009/2010





460/490m


1997




465m


----------



## ClaudiaRM (29 Jan 2019 às 22:57)

Nickname disse:


> Era apenas um bebé em 1994, portanto não me lembro, mas curiosamente encontrei hoje no facebook uma foto de Viseu nesse evento, parece-me que foi melhor que os de 2009/2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não houve aulas nessas duas situações. E eu lembro-me porquê? Porque não era um bebé!


----------



## Prof BioGeo (30 Jan 2019 às 00:29)

Nickname disse:


> Era apenas um bebé em 1994, portanto não me lembro, mas curiosamente encontrei hoje no facebook uma foto de Viseu nesse evento, parece-me que foi melhor que os de 2009/2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lembro-me muito bem do episódio de 1994! Estava no 11.º ano e, tal como disse a @ClaudiaRM , não houve aulas! O episódio de 1997, não me recordo pois já não estava em Viseu. Nessa altura estava no 2.º ano da Universidade, em Aveiro! Como o tempo passa!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Jan 2019 às 00:47)

No dia 29 de janeiro de 2006 tinha apenas 7 anos mas ainda me lembro, como se fosse hoje, de sair a correr de casa com os meus irmãos e colher a neve acumulada por cima dos carros para fazer uma guerra de bolas de neve. 
Lembro-me de me sentir deslumbrado a olhar para a janela e ver nevar e achar estranho ver neve em Lisboa. 
Quem sabe um dia volte a acontecer...


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2019 às 02:19)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Lembro-me muito bem do episódio de 1994! Estava no 11.º ano e, tal como disse a @ClaudiaRM , não houve aulas! O episódio de 1997, não me recordo pois já não estava em Viseu. Nessa altura estava no 2.º ano da Universidade, em Aveiro! Como o tempo passa!!!



Eu acho que estava no nono ano em 94. Com a minha melhor amiga fui até uma cabine ligar a outra amiga que só tinha aulas à tarde para a avisar que não viesse porque as aulas estavam suspensas. Durante o telefonema ela convidou-nos a ir a casa dela (que era perto do Viso) almoçar. Aceitámos, sem dar qualquer cavaco aos pais, que na altura não havia telemóveis e quando chegássemos a casa chegávamos. Acabámos o telefonema e íamos apanhar o autocarro para casa da nossa amiga quando nos apercebemos que com a moedita que gastámos no telefonema já não tínhamos dinheiro para 2 bilhetes de autocarro e lá fomos a pé até lá cima a apreciar a neve debaixo dos pés.
Em 97, curiosamente, lembro-me menos bem. Estava no décimo segundo ano e devia andar atarefada com os testes, as notas, a média, etc.


----------



## João Pedro (30 Jan 2019 às 23:19)

Prof BioGeo disse:


> Lembro-me muito bem do episódio de 1994! Estava no 11.º ano e, tal como disse a @ClaudiaRM , não houve aulas! O episódio de 1997, não me recordo pois já não estava em Viseu. Nessa altura estava no 2.º ano da Universidade, em Aveiro! Como o tempo passa!!!


Engraçado, em 97 eu também estava na Universidade de Aveiro, mas no 3º ano. Somos capazes de nos ter cruzado algumas vezes


----------



## PedroNTSantos (3 Fev 2019 às 20:54)

Artigo do jornal "Sul Informação" sobre o dia em que o litoral algarvio se vestiu de branco: 2 de fevereiro de 1954: https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/0...6SmWkm-2bhKGfiNTndPOZjRF1hQKe0636IyFE5mvdkHbM


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2019 às 21:22)

PedroNTSantos disse:


> Artigo do jornal "Sul Informação" sobre o dia em que o litoral algarvio se vestiu de branco: 2 de fevereiro de 1954: https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2014/0...6SmWkm-2bhKGfiNTndPOZjRF1hQKe0636IyFE5mvdkHbM


Incríveis as acumulações que se falam aí, hoje em dia é impossível isso acontecer, nem no norte quanto mais no Algarve, sejamos realistas...


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Fev 2019 às 21:34)

Nunca digam não.
Talvez, será mais correcto.
Isto é cíclico e Mais dia menos dia lá acontecerá.


----------



## c0ldPT (3 Fev 2019 às 21:43)

Aristocrata disse:


> Nunca digam não.
> Talvez, será mais correcto.
> Isto é cíclico e Mais dia menos dia lá acontecerá.


Sim mas duvido que com esta intensidade, a onda de frio em 1954 foi das mais graves que já aconteceu em Portugal


----------



## Gerofil (11 Fev 2019 às 01:01)

Algumas fotografias perdidas no facebook com fotografias de Estremoz













EDIT: Estou na dúvida mas acho que a fotografia de cima foi em 1988 e não em 1987 (em 1988 nevou abundantemente no Alentejo; só se nevou nos dois anos ...)


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2019 às 01:07)

Neve nos Açores (algumas fotografias não correspondem a cotas baixas):

https://www.agendadosacores.publicor.pt/top-azores-neve-nos-acores-as-19-melhores-fotografias/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Fev 2019 às 21:05)

Faz hoje exatamente 3 anos desde que nevou pela última vez na região Litoral Centro. Nevou em cotas acima dos 400 metros, nas serras de Montejunto, Sintra e Aire. 
O mais interessante foi o caso de Sintra, onde nevou numa serra que fica bem perto do mar, mostrando quão frio estava naquele dia 27 de fevereiro de 2016.

Também nevou em outras serras onde é raro nevar: Monchique, São Mamede, Sicó, Candeeiros, entre outras. 

Aqui está uma notícia sobre a neve de dia 27/2/2016: 
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dn...hique-levou-os-algarvios-a-serra-5051144.html


----------



## c0ldPT (27 Fev 2019 às 21:36)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Faz hoje exatamente 3 anos desde que nevou pela última vez na região Litoral Centro. Nevou em cotas acima dos 400 metros, nas serras de Montejunto, Sintra e Aire.
> O mais interessante foi o caso de Sintra, onde nevou numa serra que fica bem perto do mar, mostrando quão frio estava naquele dia 27 de fevereiro de 2016.
> 
> Também nevou em outras serras onde é raro nevar: Monchique, São Mamede, Sicó, Candeeiros, entre outras.
> ...


Lembro-me como se fosse ontem, alguma acumulação na serra aqui perto aos 500m


----------



## rozzo (27 Fev 2019 às 23:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Faz hoje exatamente 3 anos desde que nevou pela última vez na região Litoral Centro. Nevou em cotas acima dos 400 metros, nas serras de Montejunto, Sintra e Aire.
> O mais interessante foi o caso de Sintra, onde nevou numa serra que fica bem perto do mar, mostrando quão frio estava naquele dia 27 de fevereiro de 2016.
> 
> Também nevou em outras serras onde é raro nevar: Monchique, São Mamede, Sicó, Candeeiros, entre outras.
> ...


Fui a Montejunto nesse dia, a última vez que vi nevar decentemente. Na verdade na zona da Serra de Aire penso que terá nevado até abaixo dos 400m.

Uma questão, e porque me lembro bem desse dia...
Não me recordo de qualquer relato ou registo de neve na Serra de Sintra. Onde estás a basear para afirmar que também por lá nevou?
Atenção, não estou a garantir que não, pois dada a sua altitude e as cotas desse dia, teoricamente haveria condições para tal no seu topo. Aliás, apanhei água-neve  a 200-300m de manhã à saída de Lisboa. Mas não me recordo mesmo de nenhum relato de alguém que tenha estado em Sintra.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Fev 2019 às 23:24)

rozzo disse:


> Uma questão, e porque me lembro bem desse dia...
> Não me recordo de qualquer relato ou registo de neve na Serra de Sintra. Onde estás a basear para afirmar que também por lá nevou?
> Atenção, não estou a garantir que não, pois dada a sua altitude e as cotas desse dia, teoricamente haveria condições para tal no seu topo. Aliás, apanhei água-neve  a 200-300m de manhã à saída de Lisboa. Mas não me recordo mesmo de nenhum relato de alguém que tenha estado em Sintra.



Pois, @rozzo, sinceramente foi o que eu ouvi na altura, nas notícias. Também me lembro muito bem do dia, estive no topo da serra de Montejunto por volta das 15:00, mas não apanhei nada de especial.
Até agora, a última vez que vi neve mesmo a sério foi em 13 de fevereiro de 2013, nos Picos de Europa.


----------



## JTavares (28 Fev 2019 às 16:24)

Eu desde que vi neve na praia da Figueira da Foz já acredito em tudo.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2019 às 18:48)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Faz hoje exatamente 3 anos desde que nevou pela última vez na região Litoral Centro. Nevou em cotas acima dos 400 metros, nas serras de Montejunto, Sintra e Aire.
> O mais interessante foi o caso de Sintra, onde nevou numa serra que fica bem perto do mar, mostrando quão frio estava naquele dia 27 de fevereiro de 2016.
> 
> Também nevou em outras serras onde é raro nevar: Monchique, São Mamede, Sicó, Candeeiros, entre outras.
> ...


Não meu caro, não nevou na serra de São Mamede nesse dia, falo de neve com acumulação e não uns flocos que ocorrem todos os anos.
No ano seguinte (2017), aí sim é que nevou com acumulação.


----------



## Nickname (4 Abr 2019 às 23:00)

*Viseu(440/480m), anos 80*


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Dez 2019 às 22:22)

Encontrei estas fotos ontem: neve em 2006 em Queluz (cota 120 m)


----------



## MSantos (8 Jan 2020 às 10:40)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Encontrei estas fotos ontem: neve em 2006 em Queluz (cota 120 m)



29 de Janeiro de 2006! Um dia mítico para os amantes de neve em Portugal!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (15 Jan 2020 às 20:37)

https://www.radiovaledominho.com/vp-ancora-um-dia-neve-beijou-mar-lembra-ha-33-anos/







Que belos tempos...


----------



## Snifa (15 Jan 2020 às 20:52)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> https://www.radiovaledominho.com/vp-ancora-um-dia-neve-beijou-mar-lembra-ha-33-anos/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sinóptica dessa altura:


















Mais algumas imagens em Vila Praia de Âncora retiradas desse site:



















Aqui no Porto também nevou e acumulou, lembro-me que foi um dia de bastantes aguaceiros gelados, e cada um que vinha era de neve, mas neve com flocos enormes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jan 2020 às 15:48)

Gilmet disse:


> Há 14 (!) anos atrás, estava a ter início, por estas bandas de Lisboa, o fenómeno que marcou a vida meteorológica de muitos. Foi o nosso "milagre" de 29 de Janeiro de 2006... hoje em dia o melhor é construir uma capelinha e ficar à espera de outro.



*Pior só mesmo o Sporting* 

Agora a sério, dia mágico , e que praticamente todos os residentes em Portugal Continental tiveram o privilégio de ver o fabuloso elemento branco na sua localidade, mesmo que em alguns locais tenha sido por muito pouco tempo! Apesar de ser cada vez mais difícil de acontecer, eu continuou a acreditar que um dia seremos brindados com tal magia novamente, ou não fosse eu um optimista por natureza   Fica a sinóptica desse dia, e as fotos possíveis desse dia na serra da Arrábida


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2020 às 17:19)

lembro-me bem, foi um flop por estes lados eu a ver a nevar para o sul e por estes lado só via sol


----------



## Toby (29 Jan 2020 às 18:20)

https://www.infoclimat.fr/observati...2006/lisboa-portela-lisbonne/08536.html?metar
https://www.infoclimat.fr/observations-meteo/archives/29/janvier/2006/portalegre/08571.html


----------



## camrov8 (29 Jan 2020 às 19:42)

em Portugal é muito difícil nevar seja onde for nem na serra da estrela é garantido. A cotas baixas acontece em episódios muito  específicos, geralmente quando faz frio este é seco e não chove(condições anticiclonicas ) quando traz chuva é com núcleos bem defendidos que por vezes trazem trovoada e so neva pontualmente  e em pontos altos. So em casos raros em que vem de Espanha como aconteceu a pouco no qual caiu graupel


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Jan 2020 às 23:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Coloquem esses post's aqui neste tópico pessoal, essas recordações fantásticas merecem ficar guardadas no local certo, para não se perderem por aqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Pedro1993 Olha aqui um vídeo de um torrejano acerca da neve de 29 de janeiro de 2006:


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2020 às 00:05)

O nosso fórum já existia na altura, portanto os tópicos antigos são um bom ponto de partida para relembrar também, mesmo que as imagens já não funcionem... 

Tópico das previsões de Janeiro 2006
Seguimento Janeiro 2006


----------



## ClaudiaRM (30 Jan 2020 às 02:49)

Esse episódio foi muito irritante para mim que vi nevar por todo o lado, quase, e aqui nada! Foi o dia em que recebi por email fotos do areal da Figueira e da Serra da Boa Viagem com neve e por aqui, nicles. 2009 e 2010 foi bem melhor por estas bandas.


----------



## Tonton (30 Jan 2020 às 23:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Coloquem esses post's aqui neste tópico pessoal, essas recordações fantásticas merecem ficar guardadas no local certo, para não se perderem por aqui
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não foi muita, mas, mesmo assim, deixou saudades...


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2020 às 10:21)

Apareceu-me esta numa página de Viseu do facebook agora mesmo, é quase crueldade postar uma foto destas quando estamos a viver um período de calor tão prolongado e cansativo, mas cá fica.

Gumiei, concelho de Viseu
430m de altitude


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jul 2020 às 17:15)

Nickname disse:


> Apareceu-me esta numa página de Viseu do facebook agora mesmo, é quase crueldade postar uma foto destas quando estamos a viver um período de calor tão prolongado e cansativo, mas cá fica.
> 
> Gumiei, concelho de Viseu
> 430m de altitude



Sabes a data?


----------



## Nickname (16 Jul 2020 às 17:17)

ClaudiaRM disse:


> Sabes a data?



Pela qualidade da foto e pela quantidade de neve, diria que foi num dos eventos de 2009 ou 2010.


----------



## ClaudiaRM (16 Jul 2020 às 17:21)

Nickname disse:


> Pela qualidade da foto e pela quantidade de neve, diria que foi num dos eventos de 2009 ou 2010.



Era o que eu calculava. Que saudades.


----------



## QTT (10 Jan 2021 às 18:44)

MiguelMinhoto disse:


> Em Braga, desde 1987 que não neva a sério! Há quem diga que todos os anos no Sameiro cai neve, mesmo sem acumular, mas não sei se é verdade ou boato.
> 
> Aqui nos Açores, a ultima vez que caíu neve foi nos anos 80. Sei que há noticias sobre isso nos jornais locais. Quando tiver algum tempo ei-de pesquisar.


----------



## QTT (10 Jan 2021 às 18:46)

Sim, lembro-me de ter caído, na IlhaTerceira, em 1988 ou 89...


----------



## Nickname (30 Jan 2021 às 14:10)

Viseu, 1969

Rua da Vitória






Santa Cristina e Rua 5 de Outubro





A área abrangida pelas fotos vai dos 460 a 480m de altitude.

Mais algumas fotos, e memórias de nevões passados, nos comentários


----------



## MSantos (4 Fev 2021 às 18:33)

Nickname disse:


> Viseu, 1969
> 
> Rua da Vitória
> 
> ...



Fantástico! 

Nevões de outros tempos...


----------



## Santofsky (16 Fev 2021 às 16:38)

Fez ontem 38 anos que praticamente todo o país ficou pintado de branco do litoral ao interior, com maior incidência no norte e centro, os famosos nevões de 1983...


----------



## fernandinand (16 Fev 2021 às 17:47)

Santofsky disse:


> Fez ontem 38 anos que praticamente todo o país ficou pintado de branco do litoral ao interior, com maior incidência no norte e centro, os famosos nevões de 1983...


Não fazia ideia da data, mas lembro-me perfeitamente...das mais antigas recordações de infância que tenho.


----------



## Nickname (3 Jan 2022 às 23:33)

Mais umas dos anos 80 de Viseu, entre os 450 e os 490m





















2 de Março de 1908


----------



## ClaudiaRM (3 Jan 2022 às 23:45)

Nickname disse:


> Mais umas dos anos 80 de Viseu, entre os 450 e os 490m


Acho que isto foi no anterior a vir para Portugal. 83, se não me engano.


----------



## Nickname (12 Fev 2022 às 15:19)

Fevereiro de 1936
Santa Comba Dão, 200/210m de altitude


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Dez 2022 às 19:54)

Pérola. 
4 de Abril de 1989.


----------



## Iceberg (24 Dez 2022 às 16:15)

Nesse dia, 04/04/1989, tive a felicidade de fazer a viagem de automóvel de regresso de Miranda do Douro até ao Porto.

Foi memorável e perdura para sempre na minha memória.

Um dos principais _culpados _da minha paixão pela meteorologia, em especial o frio, o gelo e a neve.


----------



## Davidmpb (Terça-Feira às 11:31)

Há 13 anos atrás:


----------



## Davidmpb (Terça-Feira às 14:26)

Mais algumas desse dia, do mesmo autor:


----------

